# "The official" TXMatt's cheap smokes thread



## txmatt

I have been told I have a knack for picking "price point" cigars by several gorillas here.. I have been lacking in recommendations lately, I haven't had time to follow all of the threads and make suggestions. I am going to try to keep this thread updated with my picks by price for good cheap cigars. I will primarly rely on the following retailers- Holt's, Famous, Cigars International, JRcigars, and Mike's. Assume when I mention Cigars International that you should also check cigarbid for the brand in case you can get a deal. I am not going to factor shipping into the price as all of these vendors have very fair shipping rates.
I hope to update this thread with new suggestions weekly.. PM me if you discover I am slacking.
Here are my current picks:

*$1 and under:*
Buena Cosecha at Holts. $2.95 for 3 Churchills, 4 Robustos, or 5 Coronas
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=196475
This cigar is amazing for the price, and it would make my cheap cigars list even at 3x the price. I went through 3 boxes before they sold out, and I suspect 20 of the 3 packs of churchills by now..

*$2 and under:*
Brahma at Holts. $1.79 - $1.99 a stick depending on size in 10 pack bundles
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=197069
I think I did a review of this stick in the cigar reviews area, search for it for more info. It's yummy

La Vieja Habana The Early Years Silencio - at Cigars International $60/bx 40 on sale currently, normally $80/bx 40. 
Save for the $7 Davidoff Entreacto, this is my favorite short smoke. For its small size you can extend it for 1/2 an hour but you don't feel bad thowing the remainder out after a 10 minute smoke break. You will find many gorillas that are primarily Habanos smokers that like them..
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-XEA&cat=3

Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Robusto - $39.95/ bndl of 20
these are currently backordered, and often are; they are worth getting on the list for.. You can pay a bit over $2/stick if you want to try a 5er now.
http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/stats.cfm/inum/24052

*
$3 and Under*
Flor de Ybor City Sungrown Belicoso - from Tampasweetheart.com $55/bndl 20
This is just a smidge over the price of a Fuente curly head and much much better. These are rolled at the Fuente factory. Some sites incorrectly report that they are seconds; they are NOT. The cigars usually NEED to be aged 3 months after you get the order; they are grassy young. Also the wrapper is quite light for a sungrown but the flavor is still there..
http://tampasweetheart.com/?page=sh...category_id=55f77c853ea78762a663ffffa93b3fb3&

*$4 and Under*
Oliva Serie 'G' Special G - $108/bx 40 at Cigars International
This is the same blend as the Flor de Oliva Grand Cameroon. The line got renamed last year and new sizes came out as well.. A wonderful little perfecto.
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-FBA&cat=3

Gurkha Master's Select Perfecto #3 - $100/bx 25 at Cigars International
Yes I am a perfect*o* whore! This is also probably my favorite Gurkha blend. These small perfectos burn suprisingly long. This is one of the few cigars with Habana 2000 wrappers I like, perhaps the only only one.
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-GHA&cat=3

Enjoy!
-Matt-


----------



## dayplanner

txmatt said:


> Yes I am a perfect whore!


That's news to me. Glad you could finally come to terms with that Matt


----------



## NCRadioMan

And Matt once again leads the way to cheap smoke bliss......................


Thanks brudda!!


----------



## leominsterjim

Oh man, I'm gonna need more room if your gonna post these weekly!

Thanks, cheap is good!


----------



## kheffelf

Thanks Matt for putting this together, hopefully this will answer a lot of peoples questions on cheap smokes.


----------



## omowasu

Im going to agree with ya on the Entreacto being a fabulous short smoke, a little pricey but well worth it in the right company! Also, surprised you didnt include any of the Sancho Panzas, which are super cheap by the box and a very high quality smoke to boot.

As always, Matt, an excellent summary and I cant wait to try some of the ones on your list.


----------



## KyLongbeard

Thanks for putting that together! I was looking into a couple of bundles for some everyday smokes.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the listing, Matt. Saw three or four on there that have made it into my humis and/or coolers! Will have to look at adding more! Have not tried the Gurka, or the Buena Cosecha; Where's that credit card go


----------



## icehog3

Nice post Matt, some great tips out there for newer and older smokers alike!

My favorite from your list? Right here!



txmatt said:


> La Vieja Habana The Early Years Silencio - at Cigars International $60/bx 40 on sale currently, normally $80/bx 40.
> Save for the $7 Davidoff Entreacto, this is my favorite short smoke. For its small size you can extend it for 1/2 an hour but you don't feel bad thowing the remainder out after a 10 minute smoke break. You will find many gorillas that are primarily Habanos smokers that like them..
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-XEA&cat=3
> 
> Enjoy!
> -Matt-


----------



## Warhorse545

Sure sure, make me spend more money  

Great info tho. 

Stacey


----------



## Bleedingshrimp

Great thread!!! Got to hit up those Famous Nic 3000's when they come back in stock. Thanks alot.


----------



## catfishm2

I've said it all along. the guy has an uncanny ability for finding the best deals. New folks to the hobby should pay close attention. 

'When TXMatt speaks, I listen."


----------



## Dzrtrat

Thanks for the post Matt, the oliva 'G' is an awesome little smoke, I will have to try some of the others you listed. :w


----------



## kjd2121

Thanks Matt for the recommendations.


----------



## donp

Great post TX Matt, thanks for putting it up. I havent tried many of those on your list, I have been looking elsewhere. But, I have been very curious about the Brahmas and the Nic 3000s. I'll get around to getting some eventually.


----------



## CigarHoss

Thank you, Matt! You rock.


----------



## mhillsing23

Great list... BUT, no Sancho Panzas?! That Special G is a great little smoke for sure, I am glad you put that one on the list!


----------



## Puro_Angler

Nice post, Matt! What about FDO mads?


----------



## xhris

I'm on a massive search for good full bodied, inexpensive smokes and this thread is exactly what i needed. 

I've already tried some cheaper favorites from the devil site like Nestor Reserve, and Victor Sinclair and while they are great, they aren't as full bodied as i would like them to be just yet. 

I'm definitely going to have to try those Famous Nic's that i've heard so much about.


----------



## billybarue

Since all my value smokes are your recs I don't have much to offer.

One thing I would mention is that If buying from JR, I recommend their auction site. I don't think everyone knows they have one, and anything I get from them can be had for say about 15-30% off their regular prices (already pretty low on Conseugra, Maria Mancini, and Sancho Panza). For example I picked up Conny #84 maduros for $28.50/25 at auction vice $35.00 regular price. that makes it a $1.14 a smoke - that's a pretty good bargain.

Only other thing - recommend this become a sticky!!!!

As always, thanks Matt for the time.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## txmatt

One note: there are *a lot* of great cheap cigars out there, many I may miss. My list will contain cigars I have personally smoked and would buy that day if I were ordering in that price range.

I will only list a few at a time so I can make new suggestions in coming weeks. So even if a brand isn't on my current picks doesn't mean it won't be there eventually. I am doing this to have a current and changing discussion.. By all means though keep your reccomendations coming..

:ss :ss


----------



## gvarsity

Thanks that is a great resource. Is there a way to bookmark threads? I am going to want to refer to this in the future.


----------



## mhillsing23

xhris said:


> I'm on a massive search for good full bodied, inexpensive smokes and this thread is exactly what i needed.
> 
> I've already tried some cheaper favorites from the devil site like Nestor Reserve, and Victor Sinclair and while they are great, they aren't as full bodied as i would like them to be just yet.
> 
> I'm definitely going to have to try those Famous Nic's that i've heard so much about.


PM Sent, now give my your addy.


----------



## Bob

Man I am glad I looked at this thread...WTG!!!:cb


----------



## G-Man

txmatt said:


> I have been told I have a knack for picking "price point" cigars by several gorillas here.. I have been lacking in recommendations lately, I haven't had time to follow all of the threads and make suggestions. I am going to try to keep this thread updated with my picks by price for good cheap cigars. I will primarly rely on the following retailers- Holt's, Famous, Cigars International, JRcigars, and Mike's. Assume when I mention Cigars International that you should also check cigarbid for the brand in case you can get a deal. I am not going to factor shipping into the price as all of these vendors have very fair shipping rates.
> I hope to update this thread with new suggestions weekly.. PM me if you discover I am slacking.


I have fallen prey to the TXMATT recommendations many times and all that I can say is that is a fun ride.....

Thanks Matt!


----------



## cigar no baka

Excellent post, I myself smoke value cigars on occasion. One of my personal favorites, available for as little as 3$, is the Gran Cubita perfecto.


----------



## brado

One of the best cigars I have smoked, for the price, is the LVH Brazilian Maduro. For less than $2 a stick it's the best cheap cigar I've ever found.
I have tried several cheap cigars, hoping to find a hidden treasure. And I've found that it really is a crap shoot. I once bought a La Venga for ~$1.50, and until I was almost 3/4 of the way through with the cigar I was planning to go back the next day and buy a whole bundle! But then it happened....I began to notice the metallic taste in my mouth. It got worse, and worse. In a short time I had this terrible taste in my mouth that took a Diet Pepsi and DIFFERENT cigar to get rid of!


----------



## Trumpet

Although not "strong" per se, how could you forget Padron?

Don't know how much they cost, but would the JFR's rank up there?


----------



## leominsterjim

gvarsity said:


> Thanks that is a great resource. Is there a way to bookmark threads? I am going to want to refer to this in the future.


Use quick links to subscribe to the thread:ss


----------



## lenguamor

I just got 2 boxes of the Padron Londres maduros for $42 a box by using MD's 2-for-Tuesday special...that's $1.68 apiece for a premium smoke!


----------



## stogeyman

Has anyone tried the Flor de Oliva line of smokes? The regular has a Sumatra wrapper, there is a Corojo and a Gold, not to mention maduros in the regular line. I like the Toro size and you can get a bundle of these for less than $1.50 per stick from Famous.:ss


----------



## bhudson57

Great post! I'll have to try some of these. I still haven't found my everyday cigar yet. Keep uo the good work!

Bill


----------



## txmatt

Well carbonbased_al just gave me a heads up on a new candidate for the sub $1 category. Who would have thought I could corrupt Joe into smoking cheap cigars?

Of course I won't recommend a cigar until I have tried it.. My coolerdor still floweth over; but I am going to launder some cash and hopefully order some this week. I may post some other new additions later today..

-Matt-


----------



## txmatt

Have an addition or two. I also decided $4 smokes aren't cheap, so my picks will be under $3 unless something amazing comes along..

*Petersen Gran Reserva Robusto: * $49.95/25 at Holts (the Corona is $5 less!)
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=186981
Cigars International is sold out of the Corona and Robusto but also has larger sizes for the same price as Holts..
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-KPA&cat=3
I almost addded this cigar last week, but it had been awhile since I had smoked one. Today I went out and braved the 25 degree cold to smoke this one; it was quite enjoyable.

*Don Juan Special Cuban Blend *- $27.95/20 Robusto, $39.95/20 Churchill at Holts
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=197071

*Condega Connecticut* - $39.95 - $46.95/20 at Holts
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=196110

*Indian Tabac Mega Sampler* $49.95 for 24 cigars & a free humidor at Cigars International
These are great cigars. I don't get too excited about Rocky Patel's new lines because IMO the Indian Tabac line is just as good and 1/2 to 1/3 the price. These come in at just a smidgen over $2 a stick if you ignore the fact you get a small humidor in the price too..
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=SP-ITASST1-T&cat=106&page=all

JRCigars keeps me in great cheap cigars when other deals are hard to find. I have gone through many boxes of the following. I don't mention them often anymore because I sometimes feel the are "a given" when it comes to value cigars. While deals on good closeouts come and go, these babies have remained consistant good cheap smokes.. Some of the cigars are available with wrapper choices; I linked my preferred wrapper.
*Sancho Panza Valiente* $42.95/20
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=SPVA
*SANCHO PANZA DOUBLE MADURO Quixote *$35.95/20
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=SPQ
*Mayorga High Octane Robusto Trios* $49/27
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=MYHTR3
*Maria Mancini DeGaulle* - 43.95/20
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=MMDG
*Mantequilla X* - $31.95/20
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=MQX3
*Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothschilde *- $103.95/50
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=SLRR3

Edit to add one more:
Habanos Puros Fuerte #4 - $71.95/25 at Mrbundles.com. 
This is an amazing smoke which I highly recommend. Check out the score and review for it in the most recent issue of Smoke; I believe it got the highest in the issue. Uncle Mikey has the #4 on sale this week for $10 off:
http://www.mrbundles.com/product_info.php/cPath/8_217/products_id/1832
http://www.mrbundles.com/product_info.php/cPath/8_217/products_id/1832


----------



## Accident

It's Gold Jerry, GOLD!!

Love this list.

Accident


----------



## replicant_argent

Matt, you are a king among kings. Nice work.


----------



## billybarue

This one hasn't made the hit parade of this thread, but they have been rec'd by Matt (& others - Palm55) on other threads. I stole these (River Valley Rothschild - 4.5 x 52) off CBID, which of course forced me to bid on other items!!!

True Connecticut Grown wrapper - thick and lots of texture. Matt said these could use some age, so the only other one I had in my Humi (8 months old) was put to the torch this AM. This box will go away for awhile.

Well made, pretty dark wrapper. Binder was quite a bit lighter - got to see that after the label pulled some wrapper off. Slow burn lots of rich smoke, medium flavors, perfect burn. Lasted 1 hr 10 minutes with 1.5 inches left!!!! Slow burning (but I was reading the paper). Excellent vallue smoke. Easily obtained off Cbid for less than $1.50 a smoke. I got lucky and picked up a box (20) for $22.

Another value winner!


----------



## txmatt

Thumbs up to BillBarue's suggestion above. The River Valley Rothschild is a great lil' smoke!

My picks this week are cheap corojo choices. I found one each Dominican, Nicaraguan, and Honduran made. As always there are many more than I can list but here are 3 you should definitely try.

*Leoninos* - $2 - $2.80 ($50-$70) a stick in a box of 25 at Cigars International. This is a La Aurora cigar with a Domincan grown corojo wrapper. _Considerably_ more expensive cigars rolled in the same factory with this wrapper include the Preferidos Gold/Corojo and 100 Anos. If you love Dominican Corojo as much as I do, you must smoke this great sleeper.

*Flor De Oliva Corojo 5x50* - $35/bndl 25 at Famous Smoke. The corojo wrapper adds a real step up in flavor and complexity to the benchmark cheap smoke Flor De Oliva.. Worth the extra 20 cents a stick, especially if you have smoked as many original FdO cigars as I have.

*GR Specials Black Labal * - $30/bndl 25 at AtlanticCigar.com currently. This cigar is normally $2 a stick at most retail stores as well. GR stands for George Rico of Gran Habano cigars. This is the new bundled cigar offering from this great factory. While Honduran made, only the binder is from Honduras. The filler blend is Nicaraguan/Mexican and it has a tasty Nicaraguan Corojo wrapper.

:cb enjoy! :cb 
-Matt-


----------



## iceman95

Here's my recommendation.

How about the Punch Rothschild in either Natural, Maduro or Oscuro wrapper. Available at most online retailers for around 100 bucks for a box of 50.

I like the maduros. These have always been a very consistent medium to full-bodied 45 minute smoke.

Andy


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh

Great work as usual bro. I hope some of you BOTLs are bumping TXMatt for his fine work. I tried, but I had already bumped him recently.

Thanks again for taking the time to research this stuff.

Doc


----------



## kenstogie

I love the Consuegra's which are overruns or seconds of HDM, Punch and others also they can be varied from batch to batch but are wonderful smokes.


----------



## Papichulo

kenstogie said:


> I love the Consuegra's which are overruns or seconds of HDM, Punch and others also they can be varied from batch to batch but are wonderful smokes.


Great value. In fact, I have had maybe two bad sticks out of three bundles. Another great value for full-bodied lovers is El Credito, which are La Gloria Cubana Serie R series. :ss


----------



## sspolv

Personally, I'd like to recommend the Punch Rare Corojo. While normally worth every penny, you can get the 50 box of Rothschilds (4.5 by 50). Short, aye, but deliciously good for only $2.50 a cigar. However, get 'em when they're in stock, because they're hard to find any other time.


----------



## kenstogie

Papichulo said:


> Great value. In fact, I have had maybe two bad sticks out of three bundles. Another great value for full-bodied lovers is El Credito, which are La Gloria Cubana Serie R series. :ss


Yup another good stick, I have spent way more on smokes not nearly as good.


----------



## BigVito

when did $4 become cheap Im going to check those out to help rest my other cigars incoming.


----------



## txmatt

BigVito said:


> when did $4 become cheap Im going to check those out to help rest my other cigars incoming.


Yup, I agree.. That is why my cheap smoke recommendations after the first post will all be $3 and under unless something fabulous comes along..


----------



## Papichulo

Matt, El Rey Del Mundo Robustos (Oscuros) can be picked up for $57-$60 per box ($2.90 to $3.00 per stick). Great smoke for the price.


----------



## txmatt

I appreciate those of you who are adding your own suggestions to the thread..

Here's a summarized listing of my recommendations over the past few weeks. Some of them have recently gone out of stock due to mysterious forces. 

*Buena Cosecha* - $2.95 for 3 Churchills, 4 Robustos, or 5 Coronas at Holts
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=196475

*Brahma *- $17.95 - $19.95/bndl 10 ($1.79 - $1.99/ea) at Holts.
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=197069
*
La Vieja Habana The Early Years Silencio *- $80/bx 40 ($2.00ea) Currently OOS
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-XEA&cat=3

*Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Robusto* - $39.95/ bndl 20 ($2.00/ea) BACKORDERED
http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/stats.cfm/inum/24052

*Flor de Ybor City Sungrown Belicoso* - $55/bndl 20 ($2.75/ea) from Tampasweetheart.com
http://tampasweetheart.com/?page=sh...category_id=55f77c853ea78762a663ffffa93b3fb3&

*Oliva Serie 'G' Special G* - $108/bx 40 ($2.70/ea) at Cigars International
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-FBA&cat=3

*Petersen Gran Reserva Robusto: * - $49.95/25 ($2.00/ea) at Holts 
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=186981

*Don Juan Special Cuban Blend Churchill*- $39.95/20 ($2.00/ea) at Holts
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=197071

*Condega Connecticut* - $39.95 - $46.95/20 ($2.00 - $2.35/ea) at Holts
http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=196110

*Indian Tabac Classic Mega Sampler* - $49.95 for 24 cigars + free humidor ($2.08/ea) at Cigars International
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=SP-ITASST1-T&cat=106&page=all

*Sancho Panza Valiente* - $42.95/20 ($2.15/ea) at JR
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=SPVA

*Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote * - $35.95/20 ($1.80/ea) at JR
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=SPQ

*Mayorga High Octane Robusto Trios* - $49.00/27 ($1.81/ea) at JR Currently OOS
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=MYHTR3

*Maria Mancini DeGaulle* - 43.95/20 ($2.20/ea) at JR
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=MMDG

*Mantequilla X* - $31.95/20 ($1.60/ea) at JR
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=MQX3

*Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothschilde * - $103.95/50 ($2.08/ea) at JR
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=SLRR3

*Leoninos* - $50-$70/bx 25 ($2 - $2.80/ea) at Cigars International.
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-U2A&cat=3

*Flor De Oliva Corojo 5x50* - $34.95/bndl 25 ($1.39/ea) at Famous 
http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/stats.cfm/inum/18697

*GR Specials Black Labal * - $28.60 - $31.20/bndl 25 ($1.14 - $1.25/ea) at AtlanticCigar.com. 
http://www.atlanticcigar.com/grspecials.html


----------



## BigVito

I bought a box, pretty good "cheap" smoke \
Saint Luis Rey Titan
Length: 5.5	Ring: 60 
$66.95 box of 25 at Holts


----------



## luckybandit

this is great!! keep the list rolling 

thanks


----------



## luckybandit

ps the oliva series g are really very good


----------



## txmatt

I liked the "theme" thing I did with the Corojo bargain sticks so I am going to do it again.. Believe it or not cheap skate perfecto whores can get good smokes. Here are 3 picks:

*Don Kiki Brown Label Botella* $36.99/25 ($1.48/ea)
http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/351
This cigar has a criollo wrapper and a corojo wrapper which should provide complexity; yet it presents an abundance of just plain ole tobacco flavor. Perhaps aging the cigars could improve the complexity, yet I never hold off on smoking them long enough to find out. This is one you can smoke when you get them; perhaps there is truth to their claim the tobacco is aged 3 years before being rolled and then the cigars are stored another 3.

*Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet* $47.99/20 ($2.40/ea)
http://www.2guyssmokeshop.com/searc...&txtsearchParamType=ALL&txtsearchParamMan=198 (Currently OOS)
This has pretty typical Perdomo maduro flavor, a little less of the "spice" this brand is known for. I don't like Perdomo cigars at all until they have aged 3 to 6 months. Once my box of Yellow Jackets hit the one year old mark they disappeared very quickly. If you order from 2guys consider adding a single for $2.90 to your order to give it a try. These just recently came back into stock.

*La Flor del Caney Bouquet* $34.99/25 ($1.40/ea)
http://mikescigars.com/search_Items.cfm?Brand=1056 (currently OOS)
These are made by MATASA in the Dominican Republic. The blend is close to Licenciados Cameroon. They are grassy and dry in flavor when young so let 'em age 90 days and they will be great.. Cameroon wrapped Dominican made perfecto for under a buck fitty - good thing Mike's will notify when they are back in stock..


----------



## F. Prefect

http://pipesandcigars.com/

3X3 & 4X4 tubos Distribututed by Davidoff of Geneva Inc.
5 shapes. Aluminum tubes
< $2.25 Good smokes. :ss

F. Prefect


----------



## scoutmaster022

This has been great finding this tread, I need a good every day smoke:ss


----------



## c-poc

I haven't read every post in this thread, but I did a search and the Alcazar maduros didn't pop up. I like this smoke, and at niceashcigars.com, you can have a bundle of 20 for $30. I think these are a GREAT smoke for only $1.50/stick


----------



## borndead1

c-poc said:


> I haven't read every post in this thread, but I did a search and the Alcazar maduros didn't pop up. I like this smoke, and at niceashcigars.com, you can have a bundle of 20 for $30. I think these are a GREAT smoke for only $1.50/stick


:tpd:


----------



## riverdawg

Nice info on the Ybor bundles, I have seen those at TS and want to pull the trigger:ss


----------



## billybarue

With TXMatt's Blessing I thought it might be a good idea to do a 5 way split with some of these suggestions. I and Matt are in on the split, but Matt graciously said he would drop his spot to allow another to sample some of his suggestions. Every rec from Matt has been a winner for me. Those in this split are generally new to me.

With a little research I think I uncovered some good deals. Two things I would ask: 1) a little flexibility - I have not confirmed all these deals yet. There might be a substitution or two. I doubt it, but the point is sampling from Matt's suggestions so something else from his rec's will be the only things I will sub. I will obviously tell all in the split if their is a substitution that needs to be made and get your (everyones) approval before I make the substitution. Object is to stay on average $2.00 per stick. 2) A little patience - I am on the road constantly and might not be able to get the final packages out the door to you for a couple of weeks

*So here is the Proposed Split*:

The Cigars/Vendors
Flor de Ybor City Sungrown Belicoso (5.5 x 49) ---- ($55.00/20 + $3.00 SH) = $11.60/4-pack ($2.90/stick)
Gran Habanos #5 Rothchild (4.5 x 50) (Famous)-- ($9.45/5 + $1.00 SH) = $10.45/5-pack ($2.09/stick)
GR Specials Black Label Pyramid (6.12 x 52) [Atlantic] -- ($31.20/25 + $3.50 SH) = $7.00/5-pack ($1.40/stick) 
St Luis Rey Rsv. Especial Roth. Mad (5 x 54)[Atlantic]- ($46.00/25 + $3.50 SH) = $9.90/5-pack ($1.98/stick)
Oliva Special 'G' Robusto (4.5 x 50) [Abners] --- ($45.95/25 + $7.95 SH) = $10.80/5-pack ($2.16/stick) [CA #11 of the top 25 cigars for '06]

The Final Split - 24 cigars total (4 and 5-packs)
Flor De Ybor City Sungrown Belicoso (4-pack)	----- $11.60
Gran Habanos #5 Rothchild (5-pack) -----	$10.45
GR Specials Black Label Pyramid (5-pack)	-----	$7.00
Saint Luis Rey Rsv Especial Roth (Mad) (5-pack)-----	$9.90
Oliva Special 'G' Robusto (5-pack) -----	$10.80

The final Tally is: $49.75 + $5.30 = $55.05

The above cigars will be shipped to you + $5.30 USPS shipping. (I'll try to pack light enough to make it $4.05 - we are a bunch of cheap azzes after all). Total of 24 cigars for $55.05, and a chance to sample a bunch of values from this thread. I prefer payment by Check or MO, but paypal is fine (no additional PayPal charge either). If you have no trader ratings and/or joined after November I would ask for payment up front. Others I am content to wait until you receive your stogies in good shape before you send payment.

Update the following list if you want in:
1) BillyBarue
2)
3) 
4) 
5) TxMatt - will drop if the split fills (Thanks Matt)

Heres to some Bargain Sampling,

BillyBarue


----------



## accigar

billybarue said:


> Update the following list if you want in:
> 1) BillyBarue
> 2) Accigar
> 3)
> 4)
> 5) TxMatt - will drop if the split fills (Thanks Matt)


I'm in! TXMatt is the MAN!


----------



## billybarue

accigar said:


> ..... TXMatt is the MAN!


Hey, who is doing this split!!!!!!!

No soup for you :r


----------



## bhudson57

Update the following list if you want in:
1) BillyBarue
2) Accigar
3) bhudson57
4) 
5) TxMatt - will drop if the split fills (Thanks Matt)

I'm in. Thanks txmatt and billybarue!


----------



## accigar

billybarue said:


> Hey, who is doing this split!!!!!!!
> No soup for you :r


I better be careful, you might make me pay up front... urrrggghhhhhh. Let me take a moment and thank Billybarue for his efforts  I'll just place my order and move down the line, I don't want any trouble.


----------



## moosebrew

1) BillyBarue
2) Accigar
3) bhudson57
4) Moosebrew
5) TxMatt - will drop if the split fills (Thanks Matt)


I'm new around here but can't pass up this great sampler of decent priced smokes.

Let me know who to send the money to, Paypal is the easiest for me but can send a money order or whatever.

PS, I know to leave out cigar, tabacco, ect from the paypal transaction:ss


----------



## duckmanco

1) BillyBarue
2) Accigar
3) bhudson57
4) Moosebrew
5) duckmanco: only on the assumption that - TxMatt - will drop if the split fills (Thanks Matt)






I hate to be the guy that does this, but I would also hate to pass up on this sampling of smokes. Let me know if thats cool and where to send the money to.


----------



## txmatt

duckmanco said:


> 1) BillyBarue
> 2) Accigar
> 3) bhudson57
> 4) Moosebrew
> 5) duckmanco: only on the assumption that - TxMatt - will drop if the split fills (Thanks Matt)
> 
> I hate to be the guy that does this, but I would also hate to pass up on this sampling of smokes. Let me know if thats cool and where to send the money to.


Don't anyone fret knocking me out.. I have plenty of cigars to smoke. I actually just did a split of cigars with Joe (BillyBarue) and have 35 sticks coming in the mail. Might have some new ones to post on the list soon.

I'm eager to read 3 other people's opinions on these cigars. Joe did a very good job diversifying the list. There are cigars from Nic, Hond, and DR there and corojo, cameroon, and maduro wrappers. Enjoy gang, and hopefully I will have more cheap smoke suggestions soon.

-Matt-


----------



## PaulMac

txmatt said:


> Don't anyone fret knocking me out.. I have plenty of cigars to smoke. I actually just did a split of cigars with Joe (BillyBarue) and have 35 sticks coming in the mail. Might have some new ones to post on the list soon.
> 
> I'm eager to read 3 other people's opinions on these cigars. Joe did a very good job diversifying the list. There are cigars from Nic, Hond, and DR there and corojo, cameroon, and maduro wrappers. Enjoy gang, and hopefully I will have more cheap smoke suggestions soon.
> 
> -Matt-


Gee Matt which cigars are those that ya split....I certainly would have no idea because of course we did not discuss this very split


----------



## txmatt

PaulMac said:


> Gee Matt which cigars are those that ya split....I certainly would have no idea because of course we did not discuss this very split


It just made me soo HAPPY to discover that the two of YOU ordered them. I mean we have two hardcore Habano heads spending money on inexpensive Nicaraguans.

Hope they turn out to be good!


----------



## billybarue

Well it looks like we filled it up. I'll get a PM off to you guys and let you know when the orders start going out, and any other info.

FWIW, you might notice there weren't any Holts choices in this split (Brahma, Buena Cosecha, DJ Special Cuban Blend, *CONDEGA CONNECTICUT*[which I love]) because I already have plenty of those.

If someone else were to take the ball and do another split/sampler I would recommend going with these. BTW, Holts is closing out the Peterson Gran reservas which are one of Matt's suggestions, so there is another one you can get from Holts. Could make it a little easier with ordering from one Retailer. Just my :2

Billybarue


----------



## billybarue

PROPS to ATLANTIC CIGAR

Update on pricing of the split is below. I told Atlantic about the split and in exchange for a Big THANKS to them and promotion here on CS they gave us free shipping on the the Saint Luis Rey and GR Specials. I figured I'd ask and stay on track with this cheap smokes thread, so they knocked a couple bucks off your total cost.

SO thanks to ATLANTIC CIGAR. Keep an eye on them, they generally have good prices, and remember this little favor from them when ordering in the future.

*UPDATED SPLIT PRICING*

The Final Split - 24 cigars total (4 and 5-packs)
Flor De Ybor City Sungrown Belicoso (4-pack) ----- $11.60
Gran Habanos #5 Rothchild (5-pack) ----- $10.45
GR Specials Black Label Pyramid (5-pack) ----- $6.25
Saint Luis Rey Rsv Especial Roth (Mad) (5-pack)----- $9.20
Oliva Special 'G' Robusto (5-pack) ----- $10.80

The final Tally is: $48.30 + $5.30 = $53.60


----------



## billybarue

PROPS to TAMPA SWEETHEARTS 

Well I was late getting the last order into TampaSweethearts, and on Friday night they updated the website and RAISED all their prices (including what is left of the Anejos and rare cigars). Damn the bad luck (so I thought), I know Fuente price increases were coming, but I didn't know when.

Well I talked to Darlene today and she said no problem and honored the old prices for us. 4 out of 5 in this split are taking advantage of ordering from TampaSweethearts and we picked up some of the Anejos (Darlene also honored the old prices on them, since I had been talking to here on Friday before the price increase). This will be my first Anejo, and for two of the others who got them, theirs as well. And because we picked up some Anejos and Hemingway Maduros the shipping was free.

SO thanks to TAMPA SWEETHEARTS. It's a shame about the price increase, but remember this is the best place to get those rare Fuentes around Fathers day and Christmas.

*UPDATED SPLIT PRICING*

The Final Split - 24 cigars total (4 and 5-packs)
Flor De Ybor City Sungrown Belicoso (4-pack) ----- $11.00
Gran Habanos #5 Rothchild (5-pack) ----- $10.45
GR Specials Black Label Pyramid (5-pack) ----- $6.25
Saint Luis Rey Rsv Especial Roth (Mad) (5-pack)----- $9.20
Oliva Special 'G' Robusto (5-pack) ----- $10.80

The final Tally is: $47.70 + $5.30 = $53.00


----------



## G-Man

Great job on this split Joe. I wish I could have seen this quicker, I would have gotten in on it.

I have had 3 of the 5 and I like them all very much. In fact, I have a good number of the Gran Habano Rothschild in my humi right now.

You have become the splitmaster......:ss


----------



## billybarue

Roger,

I thought I threw you a PM about it. I might throw AC off the "island", so you still might have a shot to get in. :r 

Out of curiosity, which three, and any thoughts on them. These are all new to me.

Joe (BillyBarue)


----------



## G-Man

billybarue said:


> Roger,
> 
> I thought I threw you a PM about it. I might throw AC off the "island", so you still might have a shot to get in. :r
> 
> Out of curiosity, which three, and any thoughts on them. These are all new to me.
> 
> Joe (BillyBarue)


I have had the following 3 from the list

Ybor City Sungrown Beli - Poor mans substitute for the AF Cuban Beli (not a second to the AF though)

Gran Habano #5 Rothschild - I like the Gran Robusto (Toro) better, but these are very good as well.

Oliva Special 'G' Robusto - I used to smoke the Grand Cameroon frequently and from my understanding this is the rebranded version. They taste the same to me.

I could have missed the PM, my box was overflowing there for a while. No worries.


----------



## G-Man

I just wanted to add that I tried the Flor de Ybor City Sungrown Beli because of Matt.

It has been on his list of Sungrowns on the cheap for a while.


----------



## bigALemos

very cool, i might have to pick up some of those


----------



## accigar

billybarue said:


> Roger,
> 
> I thought I threw you a PM about it. I might throw AC off the "island", so you still might have a shot to get in. :r
> 
> Joe (BillyBarue)


But I want to stay on the island! (we should have a crying smilie)


----------



## accigar

I got'em!

First I'd like to thank TXMatt for sampling so many inexpensive smokes and letting us know what is the cream of the crop.

Second, thanks to Billybarue for his effort. Lots of research and bargaining for best prices.

Looks like $53 worth to me! Look for reviews to come!


----------



## duckmanco

man I cannot wait until my package with identical contents arrives...... they look awesome, and I hope I will be able to locate some "go to smokes" within those beauties.


----------



## bhudson57

duckmanco said:


> man I cannot wait until my package with identical contents arrives...... they look awesome, and I hope I will be able to locate some "go to smokes" within those beauties.


:tpd:


----------



## kenstogie

F. Prefect said:


> http://pipesandcigars.com/
> 
> 3X3 & 4X4 tubos Distribututed by Davidoff of Geneva Inc.
> 5 shapes. Aluminum tubes
> < $2.25 Good smokes. :ss
> 
> F. Prefect


Pipes and cigars is the web store of my local hangout 
"Habana Premium" it has a nice, friendly lounge sort of hidden upstairs if your ever in Albany, NY swing by and say hello. It's funny but we can't go to the store and buy them that cheap because of NY Taxes. THere a killer of the paycheck.

I also have to say that a sampler split is a great Idea. Your sure to love most and like some and have a great way to sample.


----------



## F. Prefect

kenstogie said:


> Pipes and cigars is the web store of my local hangout
> "Habana Premium" it has a nice, friendly lounge sort of hidden upstairs if your ever in Albany, NY swing by and say hello. It's funny but we can't go to the store and buy them that cheap because of NY Taxes. THere a killer of the paycheck.
> 
> I also have to say that a sampler split is a great Idea. Your sure to love most and like some and have a great way to sample.


Yeah, I can imagine those taxes are a killer. And some of those shops on American Indian Land have some very good prices. Don't know if Habana falls into that category or not. If you haven't been there, here is a shop on American Indian Territory in Washington or Oregon. Very good prices on all pipe tobaccos and cigars, and great customer service. :2 https://www.lilbrown.com/index.cfm

F. Prefect


----------



## bhudson57

Got my shipment in the mail today. Thanks txmatt and billybarue for making this happen! Now all I gotta do is smoke 'em!


----------



## moosebrew

Mine arrived today and all I can say is YUM.

I have to call attention to Billybarue for his spectacular effort in putting this split together. The care he took in packaging these cigars was honestly the best I have ever seen, even from retailers. Thank you.

TXMatt, thanks for the great recommendations and taking the time to share them with all of us. Thank you.

Mark


----------



## duckmanco

my part of the split also came in, and these sticks look fantastic, and all at around 2 bucks a stick, I hope they smoke as good as they look. Thanks to billybarue and txmatt for allowing the hunt for cheap smokes to continue. Thanks guys :ss


----------



## billybarue

And here's what happens when you do a split for "VALUE" smokes with ACCigar - Thanks AC.

THANKS my man. That Sopranos is tough to find, way over the top, which is pretty standard for you!!!!

Everybody relax a little though on that Cohiba Pirámides EL 2006, it is a fugazi. Read about it here (http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60961). I was very interested to see it up close though. For a novice like myself I wouldn't know the difference. It is beautiful and well made. I am sure it is a pretty decent smoke, but I am amazed at the ability and the lengths they will go to produce these.


----------



## ttours

Great post, I appreciate it. I have become a "ho" for the Gurka's and have enjoyed working my way through their selections. 

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## accigar

billybarue said:


> And here's what happens when you do a split for "VALUE" smokes with ACCigar - Thanks AC.
> 
> THANKS my man. That Sopranos is tough to find, way over the top, which is pretty standard for you!!!!
> 
> Everybody relax a little though on that Cohiba Pirámides EL 2006, it is a fugazi. Read about it here (http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60961). I was very interested to see it up close though. For a novice like myself I wouldn't know the difference. It is beautiful and well made. I am sure it is a pretty decent smoke, but I am amazed at the ability and the lengths they will go to produce these.


Isn't it amazing how good the fake looks. Even some fancy "cohiba" printed on the inside. Enjoy them!


----------



## txmatt

It is time for some new recommendations now that BillyBarue is finished littering my thread with the box split. :ss 
I expect the 4 people that split those cigars with Joe to spread the good word of cheap smokes around Club Stogie. 

As another Joe (carbonbased_al) said last week somewhere, "Holt's has become a Mecca for good cheap cigars." My latest 3 suggestions are all available there.

I know of a couple apes here who usually smoke only Cubans that split 100 cigars from Holt's last month, and they like them. I will let them remain anonymous, but I will list the cigar they picked up so they can't horde them all to themselves. This cigar rocks and it is only 70 cents a stick! *Tropical Fever Corojo* at Holt's is a wonderful little cigar. A bundle of 50 4x46 torpitos is $35. I have heard the maduro is good as well but I haven't tried it yet.

The same factory (Tabacalera Tropical) makes my next two suggestions:

*Cameroon Crazy *($10/10) any size. The cigar is down to the last 2 sizes, I suspect they won't last much longer. These cigars were grassy when I first ordered them back around August of last year. Six months of aging and the grassy flavor is gone and they are just as good as my other favorite cheap Cameroon cigar (Oliva Serie G Cameroon).
*
Connecticut Crazy* ($7/10) any size. This cigar is mild to mild medium, a darn good morning smoke. If you know someone who spends big money on mild smokes this is a great cigar to inch them gracefully towards fuller flavor. They are smooth and creamy but have just a little bit of oomph; which I suspect is from Corojo Viso or Liger leaf. I smoke a cigar on the drive into work daily and these have dominated in that role since I got ahold of them.

-Matt-


----------



## bhudson57

I've started a Holt's cheap smoke split. Please see the following thread for more info:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=68035


----------



## billybarue

Matt, 

I promise this is the last piece of "litter"  from the box-split. But since it started here, I just had to post this here.

Thanks to Bill (bhudosn57) for the next cheapo split, and look what he sent with payment for the split I did. I don't know what is in the water in Delaware, but I send these guys a couple extra sticks (like the tropical fever for a whopping $.70) and they respond with what you already saw AC sent and here Bill sends a few B&M favorites along with Fuentes and VSGs (you sure you guys should be hanging out in the cheap smokes thread?). And some fine viewing - looking forward to that!

Thanks Bill - Bump this guys RG if you guys could.


----------



## glovepuppy

I can't get to Holt's website b/c of some technical difficulties with Explorer 7 and Firefox 2.0 - anyone else have this problem?


----------



## txmatt

glovepuppy said:


> I can't get to Holt's website b/c of some technical difficulties with Explorer 7 and Firefox 2.0 - anyone else have this problem?


I still haven't upgraded my Firefox browser so I am on 1.5.

They are giving free shipping because of the problems. You can call in your order. If you don't have a copy of their print catalog you can still access the PDF version of it from this link. I was able to open and view this link with IE 7. (you have to have adobe acrobat or foxit reader installed to open the PDF)

http://www.holts.com/images/january07.pdf


----------



## Drew

This thread deserves a sticky! I'm ordering some of the Buena Cosecha while there's free shipping. :ss


----------



## Drew

Man, they said they were out of the Churchills...ordered 2 5 packs of the coronas. I was wanting to some cheap smokes for friends that aren't regular cigar smokers and thought they'd appreciate a regular sized stick more...oh well! :ss


----------



## glovepuppy

You guys made me place an order with Holt's, so you get to answer to the wife when she finds out. :r 

Bundle of Tropical Fever Corojo
Bundle of Cameroon Crazy Toro
2 Packs of Buena Consecha Corona

70 cigars for $50 even (plus two freebie cigars!) :w


----------



## billybarue

One more (probably for a long time for me) TXMatt Cheap smokes split.

See --- http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=798009#post798009

BillyBarue


----------



## txmatt

billybarue said:


> One more (probably for a long time for me) TXMatt Cheap smokes split.
> 
> See --- http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=798009#post798009
> 
> BillyBarue


Thanks to BB's split I will be trying the Tropical Fever maduro soon as well.

Accomplished cheap cigar fiends should really consider getting some Brahmas, as all sizes have been dropped down to $16/10. With free shipping these cigars are $1.60 each; one of the most amazing deals out there. Of all of the closeouts that have hit Holt's in recent months, this may be the cigar I will miss the most once it is gone.

-Matt-


----------



## stewby

Thanks for this thread, Matt! I'm primarily a pipe smoker but I'm always up for a GOOD cheap cigar.


----------



## LawMonkey

Several of you have mentioned free shipping, but that's not mentioned on Holt's site. Do you have to telephone order to get it? With free shipping I'd feel comfortable ordering just a single ten-pack of the Connecticuts; if I have to pay, I feel like I need to order at least 20 or 30 to make things right. (I know that the shipping would only raise the price to $1.40/cigar, but I can't abide paying as much for shipping as I do for the product itself.) I'd really like to try the CT Crazies--they sound too good to be true!


----------



## bhudson57

LawMonkey said:


> Several of you have mentioned free shipping, but that's not mentioned on Holt's site. Do you have to telephone order to get it? With free shipping I'd feel comfortable ordering just a single ten-pack of the Connecticuts; if I have to pay, I feel like I need to order at least 20 or 30 to make things right. (I know that the shipping would only raise the price to $1.40/cigar, but I can't abide paying as much for shipping as I do for the product itself.) I'd really like to try the CT Crazies--they sound too good to be true!


Yes, you must call.


----------



## txmatt

I got a PM from The Saint on a closeout, so thanks to him for this heads up.

Two Guys Smoke Shop has Cosmo cigars on clearance for $30 per box of 25. These cigars are made for Topper by Camacho. They have a nice earthy maduro flavor with notes of cedar and black pepper. Most of the cigars are figurados, I believe the "bully" vitola is a parejo with a pigtail top. I have only tried the "FBT" vitola and I really liked it.

I just checked the site and they are down to the Fancy Tales (I believe it is shaped similar to a Fuente Hemmingway) and Bully.

Get a box if you can!
-Matt-


----------



## jbo

I have really enjoyed this thread and am sorry to see it slow down. You all have given great information and it is appreciated.

As someone who enjoys a good cheap smoke, I was wondering if anyone else smoked Alec Bradley's Spirit of Cuba's? They come in Rubosto's and Churchill's. They are available in three wrappers - Natural, Habano and Corojo. The Corojo is the newest wrapper and I have just tried it. 

My favorite remains the Habano wrapper. It's not a premium cigar by any means, but the local B&M sells them for $1.60 a stick (Churchills). (Or a box of 25 Churchills for $35, which brings the price down to $1.40) The Rubusto's are $1.50 a stick.

Just curious if anyone else likes this cigar. Thanks


----------



## txmatt

jbo said:


> I have really enjoyed this thread and am sorry to see it slow down. You all have given great information and it is appreciated.
> 
> As someone who enjoys a good cheap smoke, I was wondering if anyone else smoked Alec Bradley's Spirit of Cuba's? They come in Rubosto's and Churchill's. They are available in three wrappers - Natural, Habano and Corojo. The Corojo is the newest wrapper and I have just tried it.
> 
> My favorite remains the Habano wrapper. It's not a premium cigar by any means, but the local B&M sells them for $1.60 a stick (Churchills). (Or a box of 25 Churchills for $35, which brings the price down to $1.40) The Rubusto's are $1.50 a stick.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else likes this cigar. Thanks


I haven't tried them yet but I have enjoyed several other Alec Bradley cigars; Trilogy, Special Blends, Maxx.. I will keep an eye out for the Spirit of Cubas.

I will soon be trying the Maduro version of the Tropical Fever cigars and chances are they will be great but want to be sure before I give them my official thumbs up. (if that is worth anything to people  )

I have really exhausted many of the super cheap deals out there currently though.

I guess it is worth mentioning in passing is that it appears to me JR has lowered their prices on some 5 packs (or perhaps I just hadn't noticed before). There are several great cigars in the $2 - $3 price range. (examples ERDM Robusto Larga, Bauza Robusto, HdM Rothschild, Maria Mancini Magic Mountain, Sancho Panza Double Maduro Cervantes)

As I come across killer deals in the future I will add them. The activity level in the thread is going to vary though. I am glad many of you are getting use out of this.

-Matt-


----------



## F. Prefect

I think it's something that could be an ongoing thing. There are plently of good smokes that for reasons we shall never know, are being given a different label and name and sold for 25 cents on the dollar. The problem is finding them and a thread such as this could give members who are willing to share their newly found goldmine, a good place to do it. 

I don't think I've made any contribution yet, so for those who have not already found them,
pipesandcigars.com as well as a couple of other sites are selling an unbanded cigar packaged in aluminum tubes in bundles of 9 and 16 in 5 or 6 shapes. Pipesandcigars.com were originally calling them Davidoff bundled tubos but have since changed the name to bundled tubos distributed by Davidoff or something similar to that effect. The only labeling on the tube is long filler, made in the Dom. Rep. Churchill. Or whatever shape the tube contains.

Rumor has it they are made by apprentices in the Davidoff factory in the Dom. Rep. but do not contain the name "Davidoff" anywhere on the product.

Yes the product. I've purchased the Robusto and Churchills and found them to be a well constructed cigar with a very uniform burning rate, and what I would call mild to medium in strength. You can get the tobacco components at their website. The price runs anywhere between 1.75 and 2.00 on the ones I last bought and I found them to be a very good value at that price. IMHO.:ss 

F. Prefect


----------



## txmatt

*Good one* F. Perfect,

Those are called "3X3 tubos" and "4X4 Tubos" by most other vendors. They are indeed made by Davidoff. Davidoff has two factories that are across one from one another, these (3x3 and 4x4) are probably made by the rollers in the factory that also produces Avo, The Griffiths, etc. They don't have enough novices to produce all of these they sell. They are probably using the same rollers making the Avo, Griffith's, etc; so they are probably a lower grade (say 4-5) roller than the rollers that are making the Davidoff brand cigars. Any way around it _Kelner blended them and oversees production_. These cigars are made with tobacco not quite pretty enough for the Davidoff premier lines but they are not the same blend as any Davidoff. They refer to the tobacco as "ungraded" but in truth is is an "F" in Davidoff's book - however it would probably be at least a "B" by any other factory's standards. Since you have them on hand you can see they have some pretty looking tobacco.

You will see some "2nds lists" that will say the Private Stock, 3x3, and 4x4 cigars are seconds, they are not. These are all in a different blend and they still go through quality checks.

Good suggestion and next "official" addition I think I probably will add them.

At one time they could be had for as low as $12 a bundle of 9 to $15 a bundle of 16 but word spread and now they are usually closer to $3 a stick. You found a good price bit I didn't see them on the PipesandCigars site so if you could link them for the other people that read this thread.

-Matt-



F. Prefect said:


> I think it's something that could be an ongoing thing. There are plently of good smokes that for reasons we shall never know, are being given a different label and name and sold for 25 cents on the dollar. The problem is finding them and a thread such as this could give members who are willing to share their newly found goldmine, a good place to do it.
> 
> I don't think I've made any contribution yet, so for those who have not already found them,
> pipesandcigars.com as well as a couple of other sites are selling an unbanded cigar packaged in aluminum tubes in bundles of 9 and 16 in 5 or 6 shapes. Pipesandcigars.com were originally calling them Davidoff bundled tubos but have since changed the name to bundled tubos distributed by Davidoff or something similar to that effect. The only labeling on the tube is long filler, made in the Dom. Rep. Churchill. Or whatever shape the tube contains.
> 
> Rumor has it they are made by apprentices in the Davidoff factory in the Dom. Rep. but do not contain the name "Davidoff" anywhere on the product.
> 
> Yes the product. I've purchased the Robusto and Churchills and found them to be a well constructed cigar with a very uniform burning rate, and what I would call mild to medium in strength. You can get the tobacco components at their website. The price runs anywhere between 1.75 and 2.00 on the ones I last bought and I found them to be a very good value at that price. IMHO.:ss
> 
> F. Prefect


----------



## DParsons

I really enjoyed the El Credito someone mentioned earlier. One or two of them in the bundle were hit or miss in the draw category but other than that they were great. Thanks for helping me save a little money.

Daniel


----------



## F. Prefect

txmatt said:


> *Good one* F. Perfect,
> 
> Those are called "3X3 tubos" and "4X4 Tubos" by most other vendors. They are indeed made by Davidoff. Davidoff has two factories that are across one from one another, these (3x3 and 4x4) are probably made by the rollers in the factory that also produces Avo, The Griffiths, etc. They don't have enough novices to produce all of these they sell. They are probably using the same rollers making the Avo, Griffith's, etc; so they are probably a lower grade (say 4-5) roller than the rollers that are making the Davidoff brand cigars. Any way around it _Kelner blended them and oversees production_. These cigars are made with tobacco not quite pretty enough for the Davidoff premier lines but they are not the same blend as any Davidoff. They refer to the tobacco as "ungraded" but in truth is is an "F" in Davidoff's book - however it would probably be at least a "B" by any other factory's standards. Since you have them on hand you can see they have some pretty looking tobacco.
> 
> You will see some "2nds lists" that will say the Private Stock, 3x3, and 4x4 cigars are seconds, they are not. These are all in a different blend and they still go through quality checks.
> 
> Good suggestion and next "official" addition I think I probably will add them.
> 
> At one time they could be had for as low as $12 a bundle of 9 to $15 a bundle of 16 but word spread and now they are usually closer to $3 a stick. You found a good price bit I didn't see them on the PipesandCigars site so if you could link them for the other people that read this thread.
> 
> -Matt-


You can find them at http://store.pipesandcigars.com/dabu.html and I believe the price 'may' have gone up a couple of bucks since I last purchased any but I could be mistaken. They have been in this price range for about the past 3 months or so.

F. Prefect


----------



## jbo

txmatt said:


> I haven't tried them yet but I have enjoyed several other Alec Bradley cigars; Trilogy, Special Blends, Maxx.. I will keep an eye out for the Spirit of Cubas.
> 
> I will soon be trying the Maduro version of the Tropical Fever cigars and chances are they will be great but want to be sure before I give them my official thumbs up. (if that is worth anything to people  )
> 
> I have really exhausted many of the super cheap deals out there currently though.
> 
> I guess it is worth mentioning in passing is that it appears to me JR has lowered their prices on some 5 packs (or perhaps I just hadn't noticed before). There are several great cigars in the $2 - $3 price range. (examples ERDM Robusto Larga, Bauza Robusto, HdM Rothschild, Maria Mancini Magic Mountain, Sancho Panza Double Maduro Cervantes)
> 
> As I come across killer deals in the future I will add them. The activity level in the thread is going to vary though. I am glad many of you are getting use out of this.
> 
> -Matt-


Matt-

Thank you again for your time in posting to this thread. It is really helpful. In regard to the Spirit of Cuba's. I prefer the Churchill. The natural wrapper is milder than the other two. As with all cheaper cigars, every once in a while, you will get a stick that doesn't quite measure up. However, it's been my experience that this is rare. The draws are really good and the burn is good. The Habano's have a fuller taste. I haven't smoked enough of the Corojo's to make up my mind about them. I, too, have smoked the Trilogy as well as A.B.'s Cameroon. I found them all to be good.

My favorite cheaper smokes are the Spirit of Cuba's and the G.R. Special Red Label Churchills.

Thanks again.


----------



## DParsons

I would also like to add one.

Sol Cubano Sumatra- Payed $22 dollars for two five packs at c-bid. Wonderful smoke (see my review in review section)


----------



## Badkarma

Thanks much TXMatt for a great thread. As a confirmed bundle whore, this is the bible.

But I cant believe I searched the thread and didnt find Connies mentioned.

Keep it up.

Karma


----------



## mrbl8k

I just recently had some HOYO DE MONTERREY SABROSAS recommended by Walt from ************.com (thx Walt!) They are 26 bucks for 25.. Found them to be very good for that price!!

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=HMSA3


----------



## Badkarma

Hey Matt,

Would it be possible to post a list of all the cigars that carry the TxMatt stamp of approval?


----------



## txmatt

Badkarma said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Would it be possible to post a list of all the cigars that carry the TxMatt stamp of approval?


Oh that list would be too long! I know this thread has been in stall mode for the most part lately but I just have soo many great cigars on hand right now I am not looking very hard for bargains.

Here are some new "_Official_" recommendations:

*Boardwalk Robusto* - $49/25 at Holt's.. If I see "_Rosado wrapper_" in a cigar's description I will usually buy it... I was looking to try this stick as soon as it hit the catalog. Medium bodied with a little complexity, a little sweetness, a little pepper spice. This cigar isn't going to wow you with potency nor will it bore you. "Comfortable" would be my one word review for it. Construction and burn are both top notch. *Current Special* Holt's is including a free 'tiki' torch lighter and 8 additional Toros with box purchase. *

Bundles by H. Kellner/3x3 Tubos/4x4 bundles* - there are a lot of names for these cigars so they can be difficult to find online however they are out there. Thanks to F. Prefect for jogging my memory on these. What we have are sticks that range from $1.25 to $3.00 depending on where you get them and if you want the tubo or not. For the price you are getting a first quality long filler cigar rolled in a Davidoff factory by the same rollers that make Avo, The Griffins, etc. A great medium Dominican cigar if you let them age 3-6 months after you buy them. I found them at Mom's, Longashes2u, 2guys, pipesandcigars and several others. Longashes2u has the lowest price but be sure to look at the shipped price as they have high shipping rates as I recall.

*Indepencia by La Aurora* - These run $2.50 - $3.00 a stick at Cigars International depending on size. I don't believe it is exclusive to them however, it is just a newer cigar (2006 release) and isn't being marketed in any way. Hopefully more retailers pick up the line. You can also find them on cigarbid if you watch carefully. This is another sleeper like their Leoninos that previously made my list. I taste similarities between the Indepencia and their 1495 series. Its definitely not the same blend of course but there are strong ties. It has the same "meaty" quality that the 1495 does.

*Tropical Fever Corojo or Maduro* - $35/50 at Holts I have tried both wrappers and the taste is nearly identical. The Cameroon is slightly spicier and the Maduro is slightly sweeter. Most of the flavor of these little 4x46 torpedos must be coming from the filler though. These have the quality and flavor that I am use to in Tabacalera Tropical's great products. I smoked more T.T. cigars in 2006 than any other brand.

_A few bargain brands I will soon be sampling: Fine Catch from Holt's, and Bucanero Bundelo Havana Rose. _

The bargain sticks I will be looking for and hopefully buying soon: Top Hat(Holt's), AB Spirit of Cuba, and the new Double Happiness made by La Aurora.

The bad news is Buena Cosecha is now gone at Holt's. Hopefully many of you were able to try them and then buy more before they sold out..:ss


----------



## F. Prefect

Maybe you shouldn't try to take on the lion's share of the actual bargain hunting exercise. I'm sure most of us have recieve emails all the time from various online stores and although we may not be interested in what they're selling, we end up doing a little looking around and finds some decent sticks we have smoked in the past at a reduced price. We post it. Now Matt, all you have to do is keep the whole thing halfway organized while not letting it get too large and/or out of date that it becomes difficult to use.:2 Easier said than done? You're probably right, but just maybe...:tu 

F. Prefect


----------



## Badkarma

F. Prefect said:


> Maybe you shouldn't try to take on the lion's share of the actual bargain hunting exercise. I'm sure most of us have recieve emails all the time from various online stores and although we may not be interested in what they're selling, we end up doing a little looking around and finds some decent sticks we have smoked in the past at a reduced price. We post it. Now Matt, all you have to do is keep the whole thing halfway organized while not letting it get too large and/or out of date that it becomes difficult to use.:2 Easier said than done? You're probably right, but just maybe...:tu
> 
> F. Prefect


F. Prefect,

Check your PM's.

And yes, I would be willing to help. This weekend I'll compile a list of cigars from the 1st post and get a list together and post it as it's updated with new finds.

Yeah, I'm a PC geek and an network admin. It's what I do. :al

Karma


----------



## txmatt

Well Famous just picked up the Indepencia line this is good news, but lets hope it stays a sleeper.

They are sending out a free chepie humidor with them right now too. Looks like a good box to send a bomb out in don't ya think?


----------



## txmatt

*Bundelo by Bucanero Havana Rose - *these are ON. Strong flavor ties to the $8 Buc Z, though a bit more mild and sweeter. It is still rich and puts out huge bombs of chewy smoke. I picked up a 6x60 monster at 2 Brothers B&M for $2.69 and smoked it for probably an hour and a half.

Bundled sticks like these, GR Specials, Alec Bradley, Flor de Oliva, etc. are wonderful to pick up at your local B&M retailer. You might save 20% online by ordering a full bundle, but there is the risk of buying one you don't like.

There are a lot of high quality long filler cigars hitting the market right now. You cheap cigar apes should go to your B&M this weekend and try a dozen different bundled sticks from the bins or wire shelves and report back..


----------



## jbo

Again...thanks Matt for all your reviews. They are a lot of help.


----------



## F. Prefect

My thanks as well. Having only been a member since the middle of Jan., I'm just now realizing how much time and effort you have put into your "quest" to find the best sticks for the least bucks to the benefit of all members.:tu If I should run across a deal that looks worthy, I'll PM the details to you.

Many thanks,
F. Prefect


----------



## billybarue

txmatt said:


> *Leoninos* - $2 - $2.80 ($50-$70) a stick in a box of 25 at Cigars International. This is a La Aurora cigar with a Domincan grown corojo wrapper. _Considerably_ more expensive cigars rolled in the same factory with this wrapper include the Preferidos Gold/Corojo and 100 Anos. If you love Dominican Corojo as much as I do, you must smoke this great sleeper.
> 
> -Matt-


Well this thread has been idle for awhile, but not for lack of cigars on it. How about some reviews!!!!!

Here's one.

Lots of vanilla/sweet aroma off the foot pre-light. First half very nice sweet mild smoke. Very pleasant with a little "bitieness" I noticed on the tongue. Almost like a spicy Nicaraguan bite, but it lacked the "spicy" characteristic, so I can just say it was "bitie", but not unpleasant. Not too long of a finish. Through half-way I loved it. A real nice change from the Nicaraguan cigars I have been delving into lately. Went great with the coffee (with cream) I was carrying around the neighborhood. The flask of Jack Daniels I had kind of overwhelmed the cigar though, so I stuck to the coffee for the rest of the smoke. Perfect burn through half-way as well. Ashed at about 1 1/4" with firm ash. Left a nice conical glowing "cherry" and the burn stayed clean, until close to the end.

Past half-way the bite started to become a little harsh though, which detracted from the cigar. Still good flavor, but the growing "harshness" was detracting from the experience. If I had only smoked half the cigar I would be raving about it. I wonder if some aging would reduce and mellow out the bite that ended up becoming harsh. This cigar only had a couple months age on it. Last 1/4 of the cigar the burn dropped off as well and the body of the cigar got a little "mushy". Started off outstanding, but the cigar faltered in the homestretch.

I did a split on these and got the belicosos (which this review is based on) for well less than CI retail. I have seen the robustos go for $35/25 ($1.40/per stick) box on CBID. I will definately recommend them at these prices, especially in hopes some age will smooth them out. Nice mild change from all the Nicaraguan Tabacalara Tropical products recommended in this thread. But If I had to choose between this cigar and the Tropical smokes - I would go with the Tropical stuff. It is a good cigar though, if as Matt says, you want to get that La Aurora flavor on the cheap. And as I say, if for some reason, I had only smoked half of this cigar I would be on CBID right now putting in my bids instead of writing this review.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## borndead1

Fuller's Pullers has some Buena Cosechas on closeout, boxes of churchills and 5 packs of coronas. :ss


----------



## deslni01

borndead1 said:


> Fuller's Pullers has some Buena Cosechas on closeout, boxes of churchills and 5 packs of coronas. :ss


Too bad they aren't as cheap as they were at Holt's (two five packs for $5.90 plus free shipping at the time - so 10 really good cigars + 2 freebies for $5.90!), but great find - I have been very impressed with the Buena Cosecha's I've smoked so far (I've had 4 our of the 10 I bought) and wouldn't hesitate to purchase more in the future...except right now with my minimal funds :ss


----------



## Triolent

I'd like to mention JM's Dominican cigars. I picked up a few of these last month. They are very mild cigars (although some webaite claim medium), but seem to have just enough flavor to keep me interested. I get them from a local smoke shop from $2-$3, but I have seen them online for well under $2 per stick.

Definitely would recommend and would be interested to see if any other BOTLs like this cigar! :ss

try this or this


----------



## JBI

Believe it or not, I'm smoking the new Brahma Black Extra Limited Release right now - Holt's has another winner on the cheap! The wrapper is darker than the reddish Corojo of the original and probably a Nicaraguan Sungrown strain/almost Maduro like in shade (top secret currently   :tu ). Plus, they burn well. These to me resemble a cross between the Lempira Fuerte, Joya De Havana (with their black Corojo wrapper) and the original Brahma. Full flavored, but not quite as strong and a little smoother than the first Brahma. Yum... Look for these soon in their new catalog! 

JBI


----------



## JBI

Believe it or not, I'm smoking the *new Brahma Black Extra Limited Release *right now - Holt's has another winner on the cheap! The wrapper is darker than the reddish Corojo of the original and probably a Nicaraguan Sungrown strain/almost Maduro like in shade (top secret currently   :tu ). Plus, they burn well. These to me resemble a cross between the Lempira Fuerte, Joya De Havana (with their black Corojo wrapper) and the original Brahma. Full flavored, but not quite as strong and a little smoother than the first Brahma. Yum... Look for these soon in their new catalog!

JBI


----------



## billybarue

Holy *smokes* there is another Brahma out - I love those sticks. Thanks for the review. PMing with Matt, I've come to believe they are a product of Tabacalara Tropical.

Thanks for the heads up,

BillyBarue


----------



## JBI

billybarue said:


> Holy *smokes* there is another Brahma out - I love those sticks. Thanks for the review. PMing with Matt, I've come to believe they are a product of Tabacalara Tropical.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up,
> 
> BillyBarue


Yes, they are made by TT.


----------



## megasolo

Very nice thread. too bad I found it so late, I was hoping to try those Buena cosecha's. I did however throw down some bones for the 

Brhama super toro 6.5 X 52 10pk for 14.95 and
Cameroon Crazy 5 X 50 10pk for 9.95 :ss 

I'll post a follow up and let you all know how they were. 

Thanks Matt!


----------



## megasolo

I'll throw up a rec too. I picked up a 5er of the REO a few weeks back and thought it was a great smoke. CI just put the whole line on special. you can get 40 Robusto's for 69.95, thats $1.75 a stick for a great smoke

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/specials.asp


----------



## Papichulo

lenguamor said:


> I just got 2 boxes of the Padron Londres maduros for $42 a box by using MD's 2-for-Tuesday special...that's $1.68 apiece for a premium smoke!


That is a good buy! You know I love my Padrons. I am going to pick up some more La Floridita cigars.


----------



## JBI

billybarue said:


> Holy *smokes* there is another Brahma out - I love those sticks. Thanks for the review. PMing with Matt, I've come to believe they are a product of Tabacalara Tropical.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up,
> 
> BillyBarue


Joe, the original Brahmas made by Tropical were completely bought out by Holt's (i.e., Holt's bought the whole lot). It was a big lot (plus, most people were not aware of these and that they also were very good cigars except here and my house, Herfers Paradise).

The new Brahma Blacks will be in Holt's next catalog. They are not listed yet on the website, but they do have them in inventory now. These will probably also be a closeout and a one time deal in which Holt's has all of them. The limited release mantra is just like most others, BS and marketing. However, as the original Brahmas, these Brahma Blacks are very tasty with a dark chocolate brown Nic. wrapper.

You guys also might want to try Mr. Bundles (owned by Uncle Mikey) Cuba's Famous Brands. These run around $65-69.95 a bundle on sale most weeks. These are outstanding cigars and actually close to their Cuban counter-parts. Nothing like JR Alts. I would recommend the Cohiba EL Maduro Torp. and Nat., RASS, most Partagas, Bolivar Belicoso Finos, VR etc... You will be amazed at the flavor.

http://www.mrbundles.com/index.php/cPath/6_147

Look for the Brahma Blacks in Holt's new catalog shortly.

Regards,

JBI


----------



## txmatt

The Tropical Fever cigars are on special through Friday. Holt's dropped the price by $10. (you get 50 4.5x46 torpedos for $25!)


----------



## bhudson57

Thanks for the heads up on the tropical fevers. Looks like it's time to pull the trigger! These are a great little smoke!

I agree with the cubas famous from mrbundles. So far my favs are the psd4's. They are surprisingly similiar. I've noticed some burn issues with them, but the flavor more than makes up for it.


----------



## JBI

You guys should also try the Rio Tabac Alpha Series R from Rocky's in Syracuse. Check their online site.

http://rockyscigars.com/catalog.asp?prodid=474233

They are the only ones who sell it. This cigar was blended by Pepin himself right in their store and manufactured by TT now. The cigar was blended to mimic the LGC Series R. Although it doesn't taste much like it. However, it's a great cigar and the inventory is roughly 2-3 years old currently. The price is very good as well. The toro is the best.


----------



## JBI

Some of TT's newer blends of some old lines have been out for awhile as well. For instance, the new Nicarao 2006 Series and the Condega 2006 Series. They have a band on the foot that says 2006 Series and the same band on the boxes (black and gold). Both are terrific and full of flavor. The 2006 Series Condega is much better that the old Condega Corojo version. And the Nicarao was blended to resemble the Cuban Monte #2 by Pepin originally. Two of TT's better cigars right now besides the above mentioned are the Lempira Fuerte (old and new) and the new Illusione.

Also, you guys probably missed the Reserva Especial Top Shelf Del Sol and De La Noche Jim Cronin was selling awhile ago at Top Shelf cigars made by TT with some of their old tobacco. This was a bundled line going for $36 (!) and was outstanding! Close to the Nic. Heirloom Fuerte Corojo 99 (not to be confused with the Nic. Heirloom Fuerte that's still available in one or two sizes from CK). He now has a new version of the Del Sol he just got in from TT. $39.95 a bundle. It has a very dark wrapper with a coffee, cedar, cocoa and malted flavor.

http://www.topshelfcigar.com/

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## deslni01

txmatt said:


> The Tropical Fever cigars are on special through Friday. Holt's dropped the price by $10. (you get 50 4.5x46 torpedos for $25!)


So...anybody willing to purchase a bundle of the Tropical Fevers with the discounted price ($25!) for me and hold them until I can pay them back? :tu

Edit: P.S. Although the ':tu' may look as if I'm joking, I'm being totally serious. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

txmatt said:


> The Tropical Fever cigars are on special through Friday. Holt's dropped the price by $10. (you get 50 4.5x46 torpedos for $25!)


That is a DAMN good deal.

You can't buy many cigarillos for that price.
I wish I would've waited before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Triolent

I've never tried these, but have tried the Conn. Crazys. If these are even half as good, I would love to try one. If anyone wants to split a bundle, let me know!


----------



## taltos

Is there any way to make this thread a sticky so that new comers could be referred to it when they ask about good inexpensive cigars? Seems much kinder than telling them to use search.


----------



## F. Prefect

taltos said:


> Is there any way to make this thread a sticky so that new comers could be referred to it when they ask about good inexpensive cigars? Seems much kinder than telling them to use search.


I would second that. Matt's done a good bit of work keeping this thread going and since in all likelihood it will continue in the future, I think a sticky is warranted, making it easier to locate the latest and best in cheap quality smokes, as well as cheap quality rockets.

I'm sure none of us have the time to seach every site every week in order to find the best buys being offered at the time. So let's all try to keep this thread going by posting anything you find that might worth the money, even though you may not be interested in that particular cigar or tobacco yourself. However, in just about all cases, somebody will be.:tu :ss

F. Prefect


----------



## txmatt

It's been a while since I have made any recommendations. I have to stop and smoke the great bargains I buy before seeking out new ones. 
Here are a few new recommendations for you all.

*Lusitania Robusto Maduro* - *$32/20 *at Mike's These cigars are made by Perdomo for Mike's cigars. I am not a big fan of most Perdomo cigars however I really like these. While all of the boxes I have ordered have been ready to smoke, these cigars really improve after 18 months storage. The tobacco blend has filler from both Jalapa and Esteli so it is a bit complex in flavor.

*Bauza Grecos* - *$50/25* at Mike's. Mike's has supposedly been overstocked on 2 sizes of Bauza cigars for at least a year now. A 5.5 x 42 corona doesn't seem like it would be that unpopular. Who cares when you can get a boxed, Fuente-made cigar with a nice sungrown wrapper for $2 a stick.. Even at the "regular" $88 box price these are a bargain IMO. I have been quiet on this one for awhile for selfish reasons. Now that you know, get some.. :tu Forgot to mention; you will have to call your order in to get the special pricing on the Grecos..

-Matt-


----------



## Hoplophile

*Holt's Dominican Overrun Torpedo*- Pretty good medium flavor smoke at 32 bucks a bundle... I just posted a review.


----------



## txmatt

Quick post here gang, one recommendation and a couple specials you all should look into.

*Fine Catch* - *25.95/20* at Holt's. Another amazing house brand stick from Holt's. Medium body, nuts wood cinnamon and leather in the flavor. A nice thick Brazilian wrapper and 3 country filler blend. I really don't know how Holt's is getting ahold of soo many great cigars at these prices. Everyone I have talked to about these cigars also really likes them.

What is prompting the above recommendation instead of waiting a bit for a post is that the bundle is on sale this week. Get the bundle of 20 for $20.95..

Second weekly special to look at is on Boardwalk. Holt's upped the ante on their extras for this week. There is now also an 8 cigar leather travel case. So you get a box of the GREAT Boardwalk Robustos for $48.95 and they throw in 8 toros, a torch lighter, and the leather case for free.

I picked up both of these deals yesterday; 53 cigars, a lighter, and a leather case for under $70..


----------



## scoutmaster022

Thanks for your hard work on this tread ..I have bought many of your recommendations:ss


----------



## billybarue

Looks like Holts just added to/updated their catalog and the specials that go with it. They now have the Brahma Blacks in, a little more pricey than the old Brahmas (http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201389&trail=86665). They have one size (super toro) of the old Brahma they are clearing out for $15/10 bundle.

Catalog specials have some interesting stuff:
1) Connecticut Crazies all sizes $6.00/10 bundle (http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201377&trail=201277)

2) I like Matt's weekly special on Boardwalk listed above, but there will still be a deal in the catalog special section for the rest of next month on these. 10 free robustos with box purchase. I would rather get 8 free toros, torch lighter, and case from the weekly special, which Matt mentioned above.

3) My go to cigar the Condega Connecticut is down to two sizes (robusto and Churchills) $35.95/20 box

4) and they're still running a two box special on Don Juan Special Cuban Blend Churchills -- $60/2 boxes (40 cigars)

All these are rec'ed here in this thread, but there are some additional deals to be had this month at Holts.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## billybarue

Not much movement here lately. I know there are some out there who have some reviews for cigars already posted - any thoughts on those??

I'll let Matt do the recommending - It's his thread, and he knows what he is talking about. In the meantime, here's some food for thought:

*BRAHMA BLACK *from Holts ($24-$28/bundle of 10) -- I think I prefer the original Brahmas, but I would still recommend this one - but the price is now bumping up against the $3.00 cheap smoke limit. See if you can get them on a weekly special. Not quite as full-on as the original Brahma, but a new richer/creamier dimension of flavor the original didn't have. Nice construction with a little bit smoother/creamier flavor. Didn't get a great burn on my first one OTT.

*HOLTS BIG LEAGUE *($28-$34/bundle of 20) -- I got/smoked the corona (5.5 x 44). First of all I like this larger (cuban) corona size, especially the 44 ring gauge. I really liked this cigar. Nice Nicaraguan spice with a backdrop of sweetness. Not the maduro sweetness, but more a mild muted sweetness accenting (not overtaking) the nice spicy nicaraguan tobacco flavor. Nice medium finish. Really crumbly short ash, but burn was good. Very uniform flavor throughout, very pleasant medium finish. This is a good one.

*TOP HAT *(HOLTS) ($15-$20/bundle of 20) -- This one I (reluctantly) won't recommend. Maybe I will change my mind after another one. I had the Dorado, which is an interesting shape bouquet figurado. The flavor was actually pretty good, medium body, but It ended with a metallic, slightly sour medium length finish. If the finish mellows out with age, than this cigar is a go. In truth this is the perfect "moochador" cigar. For a new smoker I wouldn't gift this one, but for those who really have no interest in what they are smoking this is the one. The flavor is good enough that I would have no problem smoking it with anyone. Interesting figurado shape gives something to talk to a newer smoker about. Nice aroma. Pretty good ash and burn on this one. Just too bad about the off-flavor in the finish.

*FUMADOR* by Pepin [Holts] ($38 - $50/20 box) -- Box smelled awful, but didn't affect the cigars. Very nice construction and burn. I agree with what Holts says about these "sandwich" cigars burning like long-filler. Great ash, sandwich or not. Held on 1.5 inches and I would swear this is long filler. I disagree about it being medium full. I thought it was quite mild. But this was my fourth cigar of the day (a record for me) after smoking fuller Nicaraguan stuff all day. Very nice. Maybe my palate was fried, because I was finding more flavor in the aroma (smoke) than what I was getting on the palate. Maybe the cigar should be renamed "ANTE MERIDIAN" by Jose Pepin, but that might not be bad, and all you Pepin whores can now have your morning Pepin smoke.

*NICARAGUAN OVERRUNS *(Holts) ($29 - $42/ bundle of 25) - Holts says "strong as a pick-axe", but I wouldn't go that far. Very flavorful with Nicaraguan flavor dominating this three-country blend (Nic, Dom, Bra) with an Ecuadorian Binder (haven't seen that before). OTT I thought it would be wet, but I think I ended up with a dry one (robustos). Therefore, the draw was way too loose. Great flavor reminiscent of the original Brahmas, and the reddish corojo wrapper. Good price point on these flavorful smokes. I thinking aging and better smoking condition for this cigar will do wonders, but very nice flavor as it was.

*JFR* (Just for Retailer) at *cigar.com *($2.65-$2.99/per stick OR $120.00 - $135.00/50 cabinet). I specify JFR from cigar.com, because on their copy of this cigar they specify "rolled in Honduras". The commonly known JFR is rolled at Tabacalara Tropical in Nicaragua. It appears this cigar is a little different, maybe not quite as flavorful as the "true" JFR flavor bombs from Nicaragua. Problem is those cost about $5.50 a stick for the robustos at my local B&M. I think you might find the original robustos for a little above $165/50 cab of robustos (stick with that vitola), and are well worth it. The ones from cigar.com, however, are still excellent, and the cabinet of robustos I picked up comes out to only $2.40/stick.

*COROJO LABEL *by Cigar.com ($45 - $50/box of 50) - Rolled at Pepin's El Rey de Los Habanos Factory. Another short/mixed filler from Pepin on the order of the Tatuaje P-series. Not a great ash. Smoother (muted spice) than other Pepins (including the P series Tat). A little too easy on the draw. Burned very well, with nice aroma. Most "Pepinnites" might be disappointed because I don't think this Pepin offering is as full bodied as others, but the price point is a little better than the P series and brings it to the price range of the cheap smokes thread.

*TOP SHELF RESERVE ESPECIAL DEL SOL* http://www.topshelfcigar.com/cigars.htm) [$45/ bundle of 25]-- This (and many others) was gifted by JBI. Another Tabacalara Tropical product. Awesome Nicaraguan flavor. I didn't dry-box it enough so although the flavor was great, I know it could be better. It is a thick (52 gauge) toro, and I think the 50 gauge is best for robustos and the 52 works better for toros. Rich and full flavor. Little short on the finish. Right up there with the other great bundles (Nic 3K and Brahma originals).

We don't here a lot about top shelf cigars here at CS. There are some higher end sticks there too by Pepin for intro pricing as cheap as $4.00 a stick. They are the Top Shelf Signature Select Green Labels. JBI gave me one, but I thought it was a little metallic. There are also blue and black labels at intro pricing that get closer to $3.00 a stick. These are made at tabacalara tropical.


----------



## SmokinApe

Triolent said:


> I've never tried these, but have tried the Conn. Crazys. If these are even half as good, I would love to try one. If anyone wants to split a bundle, let me know!


The Conn. Crazys are the wost cigar I have ever smoked.


----------



## txmatt

Triolent said:


> I've never tried these, but have tried the Conn. Crazys. If these are even half as good, I would love to try one. If anyone wants to split a bundle, let me know!


I actually like the Tropical Fever better than Connecticut Crazy.



SmokinApe said:


> The Conn. Crazys are the wost cigar I have ever smoked.


SmokingApe: why did you feel the need to make this comment after Triolent commented on how much he liked it? Bad form IMO, and I have had seen far too much cigar snobbery in the jungle lately. Ding for you..


----------



## billybarue

txmatt said:


> I actually like the Tropical Fever better than Connecticut Crazy.


A month ago I was about to order a few bundles of CAMEROON Crazies when they sold out from under me. As a result I smoked a Connecticut crazy than ran to the computer to order three more bundles.

From memory I can't remember If I like the Con Crazy more than Tropical Fevers. I might have to smoke them side by side to see. I really like Tabacalara Tropical cigars though, and these are exactly what this thread is about - great bargain smokes.

Smokin Ape I realize tastes vary, but one (negative) post in this entire thread probably wasn't the best idea. And I am not saying avoid posting your review, but what exactly about the cigar was so bad? You might help some steer clear of it, if it doesn't fit what they like.

Take a look above in Post #146 on the Top Hat, or my post #120 on the Leoninos Belicoso. Not glowing reviews on those two. In the search for bargains, not surprisingly, you are going to find something you don't like. Just help us all out and let us know why.

On that note, I would like to see more reviews (good and bad) from others as well.

FWIW,

BillyBarue


----------



## txmatt

The Boardwalk cigars I like soo much are on sale 20% off at Holt's this week. You still get the 10 free robustos from the catalog special as well.

If you pick up a box of robustos for $44.00 and get 10 additional; 35 very good cigars for $44.00 is hard to beat.


----------



## SmokinApe

"SmokingApe: why did you feel the need to make this comment after Triolent commented on how much he liked it? Bad form IMO, and I have had seen far too much cigar snobbery in the jungle lately. Ding for you.."

Sorry about that, I didn't mean to come across as snobby. I orderd 4 bundles of these about two months ago. I have tried them a few times; poor construction on the wrapper, way two loose of a draw and a very bitter taste. I just didn't like them and didn't mean to insult anyone.


----------



## The Saint

As far as the Top Hats go, I liked the Maddie. I haven't tried the Natural so I can't comment on those. But I did post a review on the Top Hat and found it to be a very good "cheap" maduro cigar.


----------



## billybarue

The Saint said:


> As far as the Top Hats go, I liked the Maddie. I haven't tried the Natural so I can't comment on those. But I did post a review on the Top Hat and found it to be a very good "cheap" maduro cigar.


Well I should follow my own advice and read the reviews, because I got the Naturals!!!!! I just had to have the Dorado, it is a little figurado, but it is one of the vitolas that only comes in the natural wrapper.

BillyBarue


----------



## SmokinApe

Here is a nice pic of those Conn. Crazys I talked about.



Here are the three bundles I have yet to open.


----------



## SmokinApe

Here are some other value smokes that I have liked better.


----------



## Under A Mountain

El bubble:r

Good stuff.:ss


----------



## Xmodius

Matt. And anyone else.

I can't seem to find the La Vieja Habana Silencios recently.

Can you or anyone recommend a similar cigar?
(Or a source, lol.)

Thanks.

John


----------



## txmatt

SmokinApe said:


> Sorry about that, I didn't mean to come across as snobby. I orderd 4 bundles of these about two months ago. I have tried them a few times; poor construction on the wrapper, way two loose of a draw and a very bitter taste. I just didn't like them and didn't mean to insult anyone.


Big of you to apologise SmokingApe!

I will send some gauge your way as soon as the system lets me.. In the meantime could the next few viewers of this thread give SmokingApe some gauge please?

-Matt-


----------



## galaga

SmokinApe said:


> "SmokingApe: why did you feel the need to make this comment after Triolent commented on how much he liked it? Bad form IMO, and I have had seen far too much cigar snobbery in the jungle lately. Ding for you.."
> 
> Sorry about that, I didn't mean to come across as snobby. I orderd 4 bundles of these about two months ago. I have tried them a few times; poor construction on the wrapper, way two loose of a draw and a very bitter taste. I just didn't like them and didn't mean to insult anyone.


Bury them in the humi and forget about them for six months, you might like them by Christmas, or send Triolent a fiver, he might agree with you.



txmatt said:


> Big of you to apologise SmokingApe!
> 
> I will send some gauge your way as soon as the system lets me.. In the meantime could the next few viewers of this thread give SmokingApe some gauge please?
> 
> -Matt-


DId done and done, Bro.....:ss


----------



## wharfrathoss

Xmodius said:


> Matt. And anyone else.
> 
> I can't seem to find the La Vieja Habana Silencios recently.
> 
> Can you or anyone recommend a similar cigar?
> (Or a source, lol.)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> John


CI has the renegades, the silencios show as OOS


----------



## scoot

galaga said:


> DId done and done, Bro.....:ss


:tpd:


----------



## Triolent

SmokinApe said:


> "SmokingApe: why did you feel the need to make this comment after Triolent commented on how much he liked it? Bad form IMO, and I have had seen far too much cigar snobbery in the jungle lately. Ding for you.."
> 
> Sorry about that, I didn't mean to come across as snobby. I orderd 4 bundles of these about two months ago. I have tried them a few times; poor construction on the wrapper, way two loose of a draw and a very bitter taste. I just didn't like them and didn't mean to insult anyone.


No problem at all. I will agree that these sticks have ok construction at best, and have always smoked like a straw, but I enjoy the taste. They are very fine grillgars and (soon to be) yardgars. I don't mind handing these out to the guys who will puff puff toss.

For $6/6 right now, you can't go wrong to at least try these. Now, I wouldn't place an order for these unless you are adding it to a larger order.

On another note, I got my part of a split bundle of Tropical Fevers. 7 natural and 7 maduros. I am excited to say the least, and will post my thoughts after I have "sampled" a few. :ss


----------



## Papichulo

Here is a sleeper with a wonderful distict medium-bodied flavor--Don Tuto $35-$45 a bundle through the Don Tuto website. They are a Costa Rican puro:tu


----------



## Papichulo

bump...


----------



## scoutmaster022

SmokinApe said:


> Here are some other value smokes that I have liked better.


I like the smoking sandwich myself


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

Can't beat stocking up on some cheap sticks!


----------



## smellyfeet

Just curious if anyone has tried Holt's Honduran Overuns?


----------



## Under A Mountain

smellyfeet said:


> Just curious if anyone has tried Holt's Honduran Overuns?


Good question, I would also like to know about the Nicaraugan Overuns.


----------



## txmatt

Under A Mountain said:


> smellyfeet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone has tried Holt's Honduran Overuns?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, I would also like to know about the Nicaraugan Overuns.
Click to expand...

I have tried the Nicaraguan Overruns. The flavor was fantastic but the wrapper didn't burn too well. I buried them somewhere in a cooler and will revisit them in 6 months or so..

Going to order some more Connecticut Crazies at the $6 special price, perhaps I will try that Smokin' Sandwich since it has received a couple recommendations here.

I also recently bought some of J.C. Newman's "Number 59 Factory Throwouts". It is a mixed filler cigar with a nice Ecuadorian Sungrown wrapper that is too light in color for other Newman SG cigars. They can be had for as little as $11/20 online and were $17 at the B&M. The cigar was good but a bit grassy which is typical for a young cigar with a SG wrapper. I have to admit to being snobby towards them though. On the bottom of the bundle is a statement that the cigar is "predominately tobacco with some non tobacco ingredients". I think 100% tobacco is where I have to set the line. If Newman could made this cigar with 100% tobacco and keep that great wrapper and flavor it would be worth twice the price.. I think I might try contacting them about it..

-Matt-


----------



## txmatt

Well I used up a whole $100 prepaid Visa on my Holt's visit. 
(prepaid Visa cards cost $6 at the grocery and are my new way to launder cigar purchases.. I just have to do the grocery shopping and figure I can sneak in a card every other month or so)

The order:
(50) Connecticut Crazy Torpedo $30.00
(40) Argyle Corona $44.95
(25) Smokin' Sandwich Cuban Twist $15.95

Freebie "Bundlemania Combo":
(10) Victorian Panetelas
(10) Rockin Robusto
(1) Tiki Torch Lighter

Filler: (to use the $2 left on the card after $7 shipping)
Savoy Cutter Black w/Logo $2.00

Hopefully I enjoy the Smokin' Sandwich and Argyle cigars. I will let you all know here if I do..

-Matt-


----------



## mtg972

txmatt said:


> Well I used up a whole $100 prepaid Visa on my Holt's visit.
> (prepaid Visa cards cost $6 at the grocery and are my new way to launder cigar purchases.. I just have to do the grocery shopping and figure I can sneak in a card every other month or so)
> 
> The order:
> (50) Connecticut Crazy Torpedo $30.00
> (40) Argyle Corona $44.95
> (25) Smokin' Sandwich Cuban Twist $15.95
> 
> Freebie "Bundlemania Combo":
> (10) Victorian Panetelas
> (10) Rockin Robusto
> (1) Tiki Torch Lighter
> 
> Filler: (to use the $2 left on the card after $7 shipping)
> Savoy Cutter Black w/Logo $2.00
> 
> Hopefully I enjoy the Smokin' Sandwich and Argyle cigars. I will let you all know here if I do..
> 
> -Matt-


The Argyles are a pretty good cigar. They're mild like you're typical connecticut wrapped cigar but slightly peppery. I went through a box of robustos a few months ago. Glad they're making them in a corona size now. cheers


----------



## txmatt

mtg972 said:


> The Argyles are a pretty good cigar. They're mild like you're typical connecticut wrapped cigar but slightly peppery. I went through a box of robustos a few months ago. Glad they're making them in a corona size now. cheers


Thanks for the info!! If you got some pepper out of the robusto size there will likely be some in the corona.. I am excited to try one now..

I went out and smoked a Kingpin just a bit ago. They get a thumbs down from me. They aren't a bad smoke but for $2 you can do better. When I first got them they did not smell good at all; very grassy. I let them sit 60+ days and though the grassy smell was gone the flavor was still there. I will probably leave them untouched for a year and try another but I can't recommend them. I have to admit being partial to Nicaraguan and Domincan cigars so maybe that is part of it and Honduran fans will still like them. In Honduran cigars however I would reach for a similarly priced GR Special instead..

-Matt-


----------



## megasolo

txmatt said:


> Well I used up a whole $100 prepaid Visa on my Holt's visit.
> (prepaid Visa cards cost $6 at the grocery and are my new way to launder cigar purchases.. I just have to do the grocery shopping and figure I can sneak in a card every other month or so)


Thats just Genius, i'm going to have to try that. :tu


----------



## omowasu

txmatt said:


> I have to admit being partial to Nicaraguan and Domincan cigars so maybe that is part of it and Honduran fans will still like them. In Honduran cigars however I would reach for a similarly priced GR Special instead..
> 
> -Matt-


I have also found that the cheapo cigars made with Nicaraguan tobacco carry a little more "heft" than their Honduran counterparts. My whole smoking habit is a dichotomy. My favorites are the ultra-expensive Davidoffs, but I am a sucker for a cheap smoke as long as it tastes good.

Anyone try the Tropical Fever bundles from Holts? They are 24.95 for a bundle of 50 (thats right, FIFTY!) this week, they are figurados, and they come in Connecticut, Corojo, or Maduro wrappers. I think I may order a bundle and see how things progress. These arent going to last at 50 cents each!


----------



## Under A Mountain

omowasu said:


> Anyone try the Tropical Fever bundles from Holts? They are 24.95 for a bundle of 50 (thats right, FIFTY!) this week, they are figurados, and they come in Connecticut, Corojo, or Maduro wrappers. I think I may order a bundle and see how things progress. These arent going to last at 50 cents each!


I am really enjoying the maddies, I think they are a great little 30 minute blast. :ss

In fact I think I might have a hard time keeping them in the humi for about a year which was my intention when I bought them. They ain't the smoothest smoke. I took about 20 out of the cello, and hid them in a dark corner. We'll see how it goes.

I might reload and try the corojo's:gn....I'm kinda hoping the special lasts till the end of the month.


----------



## JBI

Good thread Matt and Joe.


----------



## SmokinApe

smellyfeet said:


> Just curious if anyone has tried Holt's Honduran Overuns?


I have and didn't care too much for them. Very loose draw and a bit or a bitter taste. I ordered two bundles the Toro and Robusto.

Holt's has a bundle called "Fine Catch" for about the same price, it's a much better smoke IMO.










http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=198773&trail=86665


----------



## txmatt

SmokinApe said:


> I have and didn't care too much for them. Very loose draw and a bit or a bitter taste. I ordered two bundles the Toro and Robusto.
> 
> Holt's has a bundle called "Fine Catch" for about the same price, it's a much better smoke IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=198773&trail=86665


Fine catch sticks are very good!


----------



## megasolo

txmatt said:


> Fine catch sticks are very good!


Hey Matt, in your opinion...which are better, the Fine catch or the Fumadores. I'm looking for my next Cheap cigar purchase and I have my eye on both of these. However my wallet can only afford one of them.


----------



## txmatt

megasolo said:


> Hey Matt, in your opinion...which are better, the Fine catch or the Fumadores. I'm looking for my next Cheap cigar purchase and I have my eye on both of these. However my wallet can only afford one of them.


*
Tough* call!!! Off the truck the Fumadores are probably a bit better but the Fine Catch quickly improves with 30 days humi time.


----------



## billybarue

I will make the decision maybe a little tougher between the Fumadores and the Boardwalk --- I love them both, *BUT*

I would get the Boardwalks (http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201335&trail=201277). Catalog special 10 free with box purchase. that means 35 robustos for $49 or $1.40 a stick.

And for my tastes, but It might not be to yours, I would also recommend the Condega Connecticuts (http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=196110&trail=86665)

You can't go wrong with any of them, but this would be my rank order

1) Condega Connecticut
2) Boardwalk
3) Fine Catch ( I have seen them on sale for $20.95 a bundle)
4) Fumadore


----------



## txmatt

I have to agree with Joe 100%.. But keep quiet about the Condegas; I need to buy some more before they are gone!



billybarue said:


> I will make the decision maybe a little tougher between the Fumadores and the Boardwalk --- I love them both, *BUT*
> 
> I would get the Boardwalks (http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201335&trail=201277). Catalog special 10 free with box purchase. that means 35 robustos for $49 or $1.40 a stick.
> 
> And for my tastes, but It might not be to yours, I would also recommend the Condega Connecticuts (http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=196110&trail=86665)
> 
> You can't go wrong with any of them, but this would be my rank order
> 
> 1) Condega Connecticut
> 2) Boardwalk
> 3) Fine Catch ( I have seen them on sale for $20.95 a bundle)
> 4) Fumadore


----------



## rusty pittis

great Thread matt!!!


----------



## omowasu

txmatt said:


> I have to agree with Joe 100%.. But keep quiet about the Condegas; I need to buy some more before they are gone!


Just ordered a box of the Condegas and a box of the Boardwalks. Got 10 free smokes with the Boardwalks. Both are resting now, and they sure look tasty. Ill post some thoughts after smokin' em.

Also have some Fine Catch and Smokin' Sandwich for the cheap cigar rotation.


----------



## txmatt

omowasu said:


> Just ordered a box of the Condegas and a box of the Boardwalks. Got 10 free smokes with the Boardwalks. Both are resting now, and they sure look tasty. Ill post some thoughts after smokin' em.
> 
> Also have some Fine Catch and Smokin' Sandwich for the cheap cigar rotation.


I am going to show my psychic power and say that you got the Robustos.. (Joe and I got the last 4 boxes of churchills this week)

It has been a while since I have ordered Condegas but the first 2 boxes I went through both had built up ammonia in them. I recommend cracking open the box..

I got smokin' sandwich sticks resting now, will probably try my first in a week or two.


----------



## omowasu

txmatt said:


> I am going to show my psychic power and say that you got the Robustos.. (Joe and I got the last 4 boxes of churchills this week)
> 
> It has been a while since I have ordered Condegas but the first 2 boxes I went through both had built up ammonia in them. I recommend cracking open the box..
> 
> I got smokin' sandwich sticks resting now, will probably try my first in a week or two.


Yep, ya hit that nail right on the head. Got the Robustos, of course! Holts had some really good cheap smoke deals this month, and I couldnt resist. The Boardwalks had 10 free robustos with a box, the Smokin Sandwich came with 20 freebies and a free torch lighter. How can I say no?

I started a new coolerdor for cheap smokes (CC and NC alike). Ill crack the Condegas and let 'em air out for a while.


----------



## hotnsmoken

Hello everyone, newb here!

Question:

Has anyone tried the "El Compa" $18.95 a bundle of 25
and the El Credito specifically the Super Habanero Maduro $24.95 bundle of 25.

Both are at Holt's

Would appreciate any reviews.


----------



## FattyCBR

hotnsmoken said:


> Hello everyone, newb here!
> 
> Question:
> 
> Has anyone tried the "El Compa" $18.95 a bundle of 25
> and the El Credito specifically the Super Habanero Maduro $24.95 bundle of 25.
> 
> Both are at Holt's
> 
> Would appreciate any reviews.


I tried the Nacionales maduro, personally I did not really like the flavor. They are not nearly as good as the tropical fever taste-wise (they are built better, though), and if you're patient, cigars like the IT super fuerte maduro come up for nearly the same price and IMO they are much better cigars. If you're looking for a maduro the FDO maduros are pretty good for the price (cbid), I didn't like the flavor of the naturals though.


----------



## txmatt

hotnsmoken said:


> Hello everyone, newb here!
> 
> Question:
> 
> Has anyone tried the "El Compa" $18.95 a bundle of 25
> and the El Credito specifically the Super Habanero Maduro $24.95 bundle of 25.
> 
> Both are at Holt's
> 
> Would appreciate any reviews.


I don't care for most cigars with Indonesian tobacco, there are exceptions (Conga by La Perla for instance) so unless someone else told me El Compa was good I wouldn't smoke one..

El Credito can be LGC seconds as the Holt's site states. The Super Habanero however is a mixed filler cigar; there are no firsts of this vitola. You do have the trimmings from LGC and ERH in the filler. Since these have just started coming out of the factory again they will be young and grassy, so expect to let them sit for 6 months before they reach their prime. They are loosely packed so you won't need t worry too much about getting a plugged cigar, unlike long filler seconds. The Ecuador wrapper and Nic/DR filler mix is very good once the cigar has aged, and it won't have the strong bite that many DR cheapies have.

Around the same price the "Fine Catch" cigars at Holt's are darned good.. If you don't want to sit on the bundle to let them age a lengthy time I think they would be a better bet.

While perusing the Holt's site I noticed the "closeout corner" area that I had not seen before. http://www.holts.com/static.html?closeoutcorner
Incredible price on the JDN Celebracion there, bet those will be gone in a week or two.


----------



## hotnsmoken

Thanks guys, appreciate your inputs, very helpful.
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice"

I found 2 more at Tarheel Cigars

Flor De Gonzalez Torpedo Box of 25 $19.95 (I heard these were exceptional for the price)
Rosa Cuba Ortiz Y Laboy Bundle of 20 $16.95 

let me know what you think.

Thanks again.


----------



## scoot

I gotta suggest the Cuban Corojo from Indian Tabac. This is, hands down, my go to cheap smoke. Its nice and medium bodied and easy to smoke while still keeping you entertained. Very consistant construction. I prefer the bigger warrior size, but the arrows are good too. They can be found pretty easily for less that $2.00 each. You can't go wrong at that price.


----------



## txmatt

hotnsmoken said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate your inputs, very helpful.
> 
> I found 2 more at Tarheel Cigars
> 
> Flor De Gonzalez Torpedo Box of 25 $19.95 (I heard these were exceptional for the price)
> Rosa Cuba Ortiz Y Laboy Bundle of 20 $16.95
> 
> let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks again.


I have heard great things about Flor De Gonzalez, both their Nicaraguan and USA produced lines but have not yet sampled them..

Rosa Cuba is a mixed filler that I believe is produced by the NATASA factory. For the tiny bit extra money I would personally go with one of the long filler cigars from that factory such as La Finca or Jose Marti.

-Matt-


----------



## txmatt

How about another recommendation? One that is not from Holt's even!! And a long story to go with the cigar. Here is a bargain cigar I have largely kept to myself, but I haven't had many additions lately so I will let this one slip.

I know I sometimes anger Patelians with my remarks on Rocky's newer cigars being overpriced designer cigars. I smoke many of the Indian Tabac cigars and I am upset that the newer blends are so much more expensive the older blends. I could go on and on about Patel but read my past posts for that information. This post is not about Rocky.

What Rocky Patel has to do with my new recommendation is that both people use Nestor Plascencia's factories to produce their cigars and they oversee the production. Know who I am talking about yet? He certainly isn't as famous as Rocky; but unlike Rocky, cigars have always been his profession (Patel used to be a lawyer!)



http://fujipub.com/evelio/ said:


> _Evelio Oviedo, the master roller of our new super-premium Honduran, comes from a Cuban cigar making family. He gained his experience while working for 23 years at the H. Upmann factory in Havana.
> 
> In 1961, as the head of the Cuban roller's union, and under intense pressure from the Castro regime, he moved to Las Palmas, Grand Canary Island. There, the owners of the U. Upmann and Montecristo brands - Mendez and Garcia - had Oviedo open a factory for them. After running this factory for 11 years, he was hired to open facilities for La Insulara Tobacalara, and developed the Montecruz, Flamenco, Don Marco and Don Miguel brands. Soon after, he established the German-owned La Breman Alimania facilities. One year later, he left the cigar industry and moved to New York City.
> 
> Unhappy with not being in the cigar industry, Evelio was off to Brazil with the Mendez organization to open a facility at San Gonzales Dos Campos. After opening this factory, he moved to Miami with the intent of permanent retirement. Nestor Plasencia, however, had other plans for Evelio. While experiencing some mysterious production problems with one of his brands, he sought the reputed master to come down to Honduras and help solve the problem.
> 
> While there, Nestor told Evelio of his group's dream to produce cigars with the original Cuban Quality and workmanship. His love for the 'old ways' was inspired, and, with the assurance that he would be given total control over the process to ensure it duplicates the original Cuban-style of cigar making, he agreed to assist with the setup of Nestor's new facilities to produce these exquisite cigars._




Evelio has quite a pedigree behind his belt and the fact that Nestor drug him out of retirement says a lot. You would think a cigar made at the same factory as RP cigars, by the same rollers, but overseen by someone with a vastly higher degree of cigar knowledge than an ex-lawyer would fetch a good deal of money, wouldn't you? Now consider the cigars are a Honduran and Nicaraguan leaf blend of Evelio's design wrapped up in an awesome Ecuadorian wrapper, ready to spend $8 a stick? How does $35 for a box of 25 sound? Mom's cigar and JR Cigar both carry them at this price.

I just smoked the last one in a 2 year old box and it was incredible. These cigars have that "vegetal" flavor when young just like Rocky's cigars do, so be sure to give them 90 days before doing any critical smoking of them..

enjoy!
-Matt-

(Who thinks Lew should hire me to write his catalogs?) :ss


----------



## craigchilds

TXMatt,

Just curious, do you smoke JR Alternatives? I like the Excalibur alternatives, myself. Taste just like the real thing to me, only much cheaper.

(not all JR Alts taste like the real thing. but these do)


----------



## SmokinApe

Holts is having a sale on Fine Catch.

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201433&trail=201277


----------



## mtg972

txmatt said:


> How about another recommendation? One that is not from Holt's even!! And a long story to go with the cigar. Here is a bargain cigar I have largely kept to myself, but I haven't had many additions lately so I will let this one slip.
> 
> I know I sometimes anger Patelians with my remarks on Rocky's newer cigars being overpriced designer cigars. I smoke many of the Indian Tabac cigars and I am upset that the newer blends are so much more expensive the older blends. I could go on and on about Patel but read my past posts for that information. This post is not about Rocky.
> 
> What Rocky Patel has to do with my new recommendation is that both people use Nestor Plascencia's factories to produce their cigars and they oversee the production. Know who I am talking about yet? He certainly isn't as famous as Rocky; but unlike Rocky, cigars have always been his profession (Patel used to be a lawyer!)
> 
> 
> 
> Evelio has quite a pedigree behind his belt and the fact that Nestor drug him out of retirement says a lot. You would think a cigar made at the same factory as RP cigars, by the same rollers, but overseen by someone with a vastly higher degree of cigar knowledge than an ex-lawyer would fetch a good deal of money, wouldn't you? Now consider the cigars are a Honduran and Nicaraguan leaf blend of Evelio's design wrapped up in an awesome Ecuadorian wrapper, ready to spend $8 a stick? How does $35 for a box of 25 sound? Mom's cigar and JR Cigar both carry them at this price.
> 
> I just smoked the last one in a 2 year old box and it was incredible. These cigars have that "vegetal" flavor when young just like Rocky's cigars do, so be sure to give them 90 days before doing any critical smoking of them..
> 
> enjoy!
> -Matt-
> 
> (Who thinks Lew should hire me to write his catalogs?) :ss


I had always wondered about these, but the few times I've seen them mentioned on various bb's, the opinions always seem to be negative. If you're recommending them, I may have to put a box on my next order. cheers


----------



## omowasu

Looks like CI has a deal on 50 "Vieja Hacienda" smokes for 39.95 this month. There are a sandwich-style smoke and range in size up to 7"x50rg! At 0.80/stick, it seems like a good deal. Anyone happen across these yet? I cant seem to find any info regarding country of origin.


----------



## keithsan

Great thread and info here.

Think i'm going to try the Lot 826 Perdomo on special from CI
as I was getting a box of something else there as well. 24 cigar sampler30 bux.

I've read about the perdomo burn issues.
Anyone try these, I'll be ordering in a couple days.

Thx.

heres the link: http://www.cigarsinternational.com/specials.asp


----------



## Bob

The Drew Estates Isla Del Sol was a great little smoke for my wife and it was $2.15 cents. She really liked it because of its sweetness and because it was not just a little cigar from CAO. She stated it was more like a regular cigar for her. I consider it a "cheap" smokes. She liked it a lot. I don't think this should just be relegated to just guys. It was smooth and consistent throughout even if it may have been a "sugar tipped cigar".....I suppose there is no end to where "cheap smokes" can go. Wife wanted me to include this....here for the ladies on the site.

:tu


----------



## woops

keithsan said:


> Great thread and info here.
> 
> Think i'm going to try the Lot 826 Perdomo on special from CI
> as I was getting a box of something else there as well. 24 cigar sampler30 bux.
> 
> I've read about the perdomo burn issues.
> Anyone try these, I'll be ordering in a couple days.


I've had a Slow Aged (Lot 826) Maduro Glorioso and just received a five pack a few days ago. I like 'em! :2


----------



## txmatt

A cigar I listed earlier in this thread just scored a 9.4 in the Summer edition of Smoke magazine. Check out the Don Kiki Brown label review in the magazine or pick some up.. The Criollo wrapper over a Corojo binder provide a delicious rich flavor with notes of chocolate and nuts.

They are $47/25 in the Toro size (reviewed in the magazine) or $37/25 for the little Botella figurados that I enjoy.

-Matt-


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

txmatt said:


> A cigar I listed earlier in this thread just scored a 9.4 in the Summer edition of Smoke magazine. Check out the Don Kiki Brown label review in the magazine or pick some up.. The Criollo wrapper over a Corojo binder provide a delicious rich flavor with notes of chocolate and nuts.
> 
> They are $47/25 in the Toro size (reviewed in the magazine) or $37/25 for the little Botella figurados that I enjoy.
> 
> -Matt-


:tpd:
I tried this stick not expecting much and it was VERY good.
Lots of spice and very pleasant flavors; a very nice figurado.
:tu:tu


----------



## Bob

Marlboro Cigars said:


> :tpd:
> I tried this stick not expecting much and it was VERY good.
> Lots of spice and very pleasant flavors; a very nice figurado.
> :tu:tu


Will have to give this one a try. The wife here always likes trying the ones that are coffee or chocolate etc. Sugar-tipped cigars are her favs. My likes tend to fluxuate. I tend to like anything that is not bitter and has a bite. It can have a strong nicotine to it and be flavorful. Those are the most enjoyable for me.

I was able to score half price on a closeout box of Condega Connecticut at the local B & M. They had the Corojo Condega too...but did not get them. Only one or two boxes left. I may head over there tomorrow to buy the rest. I admit to kinda liking that cigar.:ss


----------



## omowasu

Bob said:


> Will have to give this one a try. The wife here always likes trying the ones that are coffee or chocolate etc. Sugar-tipped cigars are her favs. My likes tend to fluxuate. I tend to like anything that is not bitter and has a bite. It can have a strong nicotine to it and be flavorful. Those are the most enjoyable for me.
> 
> I was able to score half price on a closeout box of Condega Connecticut at the local B & M. They had the Corojo Condega too...but did not get them. Only one or two boxes left. I may head over there tomorrow to buy the rest. I admit to kinda liking that cigar.:ss


:tpd: They are very good for the price, but alas they are going away from what I have seen.

Overall, I think the Holts Boardwalk really takes the cake so far when it comes to cheap cigars. I have tried several on the thread, and the Boardwalk has been the best consistently to date of the NC cheapos.


----------



## txmatt

Bob said:


> Will have to give this one a try. The wife here always likes trying the ones that are coffee or chocolate etc. Sugar-tipped cigars are her favs. My likes tend to fluxuate. I tend to like anything that is not bitter and has a bite. It can have a strong nicotine to it and be flavorful. Those are the most enjoyable for me.
> 
> I was able to score half price on a closeout box of Condega Connecticut at the local B & M. They had the Corojo Condega too...but did not get them. Only one or two boxes left. I may head over there tomorrow to buy the rest. I admit to kinda liking that cigar.:ss


Love those Condega Connecticuts.. When Billybarue found out Holt's was almost out of the Churchill size we split the last 4 boxes they had. They still have the robustos for $35/box. That should be around 65% off retail so you might want to look into those.

What was the box price for the Condega Corojos at your B&M? Did they have the "edition 2006" band on them or were they the older ones?


----------



## billybarue

omowasu said:


> Overall, I think the *Holts Boardwalk *really takes the cake so far when it comes to cheap cigars. I have tried several on the thread, and the Boardwalk has been the best consistently to date of the NC cheapos.


THe Boardwalk is a great stick!!! Watch for specials. I got a box of robustos, with 10 free robustos, a 10 sleeve Savoy leather carrying case, and a lighter. I need cases and lighters like holes in my head, but the 10 extra robustos didn't suck.



txmatt said:


> Love those Condega Connecticuts.. When Billybarue found out Holt's was almost out of the Churchill size we split the last 4 boxes they had. They still have the robustos for $35/box. That should be around 65% off retail so you might want to look into those.
> 
> *What was the box price for the Condega Corojos *at your B&M? Did they have the "edition 2006" band on them or were they the older ones?


Do tell, enquiring minds want to know?? I got one of these from JBI and it is very good. I haven't seen internet prices for less than $80/box though, so I will have to stick with the Condega Connecticuts - oh poor poor me!!

BillyBarue


----------



## Bob

txmatt said:


> Love those Condega Connecticuts.. When Billybarue found out Holt's was almost out of the Churchill size we split the last 4 boxes they had. They still have the robustos for $35/box. That should be around 65% off retail so you might want to look into those.
> 
> What was the box price for the Condega Corojos at your B&M? Did they have the "edition 2006" band on them or were they the older ones?


The Connecticuts were 20 Toros and they were selling them for 4.70 a stick and he gave me the box of 20 for $40.00.

I will go back and let you know tomorrow if possible. I will pick up the rest of the boxes he has if he will cut me a deal on them.:dr The Condegas were sitting on the floor where he tends to stick the closeout boxes. I know he has some Pyramids left. That is how I got the HDM's with the nice artistic artwork box a couple years ago.


----------



## keithsan

woops said:


> I've had a Slow Aged (Lot 826) Maduro Glorioso and just received a five pack a few days ago. I like 'em! :2


thanks for the reply, much appreciated.

with only 1 response and a few good other deals out there I went in a different direction. These are on the future list though.


----------



## Bob

Matt, those boxes of Condega's were labeled 2005.

:ss


----------



## emelbee

Papichulo said:


> Here is a sleeper with a wonderful distict medium-bodied flavor--Don Tuto $35-$45 a bundle through the Don Tuto website. They are a Costa Rican puro:tu


Thanks for the tip on the Don Tuto. I got a bundle of the Presidente Habano Colorados (a Lonsdale size) and have been enjoying them quite a lot.


----------



## No1der

txmatt said:


> *Good one* F. Perfect,
> 
> Those are called "3X3 tubos" and "4X4 Tubos" by most other vendors. They are indeed made by Davidoff. Davidoff has two factories that are across one from one another, these (3x3 and 4x4) are probably made by the rollers in the factory that also produces Avo, The Griffiths, etc. They don't have enough novices to produce all of these they sell. They are probably using the same rollers making the Avo, Griffith's, etc; so they are probably a lower grade (say 4-5) roller than the rollers that are making the Davidoff brand cigars. Any way around it _Kelner blended them and oversees production_. These cigars are made with tobacco not quite pretty enough for the Davidoff premier lines but they are not the same blend as any Davidoff. They refer to the tobacco as "ungraded" but in truth is is an "F" in Davidoff's book - however it would probably be at least a "B" by any other factory's standards. Since you have them on hand you can see they have some pretty looking tobacco.
> 
> You will see some "2nds lists" that will say the Private Stock, 3x3, and 4x4 cigars are seconds, they are not. These are all in a different blend and they still go through quality checks.
> 
> Good suggestion and next "official" addition I think I probably will add them.
> 
> At one time they could be had for as low as $12 a bundle of 9 to $15 a bundle of 16 but word spread and now they are usually closer to $3 a stick. You found a good price bit I didn't see them on the PipesandCigars site so if you could link them for the other people that read this thread.
> 
> -Matt-


I got a bundle of these after reading this thead and I gotta say they are a very good cigar... By every measure they are a good cigar, not neccesarily for the price although the price is very stractive.

I'm really glad I got these, certainly worth having them on hand... :ss


----------



## txmatt

emelbee said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Don Tuto. I got a bundle of the Presidente Habano Colorados (a Lonsdale size) and have been enjoying them quite a lot.


ixnay on the utotay OK?? (they aren't made in huge quantities and they have the coronas right now) :ss


----------



## Ye Olde Phart

txmatt said:


> A cigar I listed earlier in this thread just scored a 9.4 in the Summer edition of Smoke magazine. Check out the Don Kiki Brown label review in the magazine or pick some up.. The Criollo wrapper over a Corojo binder provide a delicious rich flavor with notes of chocolate and nuts.
> 
> They are $47/25 in the Toro size (reviewed in the magazine) or $37/25 for the little Botella figurados that I enjoy.
> 
> -Matt-


Hey Matt:

Whaddya know about the Don Kiki RedLabel? Isthis a good deal?
http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/302/from_email/1


----------



## scoutmaster022

Ye Olde Phart said:


> Hey Matt:
> 
> Whaddya know about the Don Kiki RedLabel? Isthis a good deal?
> http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/302/from_email/1


yeah it looks like a good deal. I smoke them and enjoy them a great deal:tu


----------



## Ye Olde Phart

I just got the new Holt's catalog. It has some new "cheap" offerings. Anybody tried 'em?


----------



## replicant_argent

I fail to understand why this thread doesn't say this in front of it.

STICKY:

But that's just my opinion, I could be wrong.

:ss <<<< a cheap cigar mentioned in the thread.


----------



## F. Prefect

replicant_argent said:


> I fail to understand why this thread doesn't say this in front of it.
> 
> STICKY:
> 
> But that's just my opinion, I could be wrong.
> 
> :ss <<<< a cheap cigar mentioned in the thread.


In my view it should. With sites such as cigarbid.com now offering probably well over a hundred new items each day, it's a perfect site for members to post bargains they may have run across and at the same time save other members valuable time.

Sticky has my vote.:tu

F. Prefect


----------



## Sawyer

I find myself referring someone to this thread a couple times a month.


----------



## Coz77

I think we should clean up the thread, compile everything mentioned and add some pictures, then sticky it. Its getting a bit difficult to navigate. For a noob just visiting CS, 15 pages might be overwhelming. Its just getting a bit tough to find all the wonderful mentions in here with out a little time and a lot of reading. 

Just my 2 cents :2 though...Personally I love the thread and look to it every time I'm ready to make a purchase. At the same time I've also been tracking it for months.

Just a little clean up before the sticky is all I'm suggesting. :mn


----------



## F. Prefect

Ya got my vote. There are some members who have the time to do a LOT of shopping and just looking around and it would be great if the best of the best could be organized in a compact format that would be easy to use for those who don't have 2 hours to spend just to find the best buys.:2

F. Prefect


----------



## BeersOnTheBoat

Finding the best smoke for the lowest price is my mission in life. Two that I like are:

Punch Elite Maduro. $40.50 for a box of 25 at JR's. Love 'em.
ERDM Corona Inmensa. $40.50 for a bundle of 25. They say its made from the cut filler they use in the regular ERDM. Doesn't take exactly the same, but a churchill for less than $2 tastes pretty good.


----------



## No1der

F. Prefect said:


> In my view it should. With sites such as cigarbid.com now offering probably well over a hundred new items each day, it's a perfect site for members to post bargains they may have run across and at the same time save other members valuable time.
> 
> Sticky has my vote.:tu
> 
> F. Prefect


:tpd:

I vote for making this thread a STICKY also. Just a great thread with tons of great suggestions for good, inexpensive cigars.


----------



## urthshu

:tpd: And this was the very first thread I'd ever read here, which convinced me to join up.


----------



## txmatt

Thanks for the compliments gang!

I haven't tried any notably good new cheapies lately. 

The Oldies but Goodies that are new at Holt's look promising. They are made by Tabacalera Tropical so we could have a cigar as good as the $20 Buena Cosecas or Bramas from last year. These will probably have burn problems as older TT cigars did, but I suspect they will taste good



Here are some I have tried and won't buy again. None of them are dog rockets to be disposed of but I won't be getting any more of them either.

Kingpin - Holt's is now boxing them and confirmed my suspicion that Rolando Reyes is making them. They smelled horrible new and although the smell has subsided they are very grassy. I think age will continue to improve them but they don't seem worth 1/2 their price to me.

The Smoking Sandwich is better now that it has stabilized but I don't expect them to improve much with age. For just a little bit more you can get La Finca Fuma Cortas that I like better. 

Herf Dog - not much flavor good amount of bitterness but still prefer them to Kingpin..


-Matt-


----------



## tippytwo

Great thread.

As others have stated, a compiled list of the recommendations would help us filter through all the information. Maybe a mod can give you rights to continually edit your first post??

Once again, awesome thread. I've got some more value-smokes to try out. :ss

txmatt - you've tried so many cheap smokes, what are your all time favorites as of today?

-T2


----------



## scoutmaster022

txmatt said:


> Thanks for the compliments gang!
> 
> I haven't tried any notably good new cheapies lately.
> 
> The Oldies but Goodies that are new at Holt's look promising. They are made by Tabacalera Tropical so we could have a cigar as good as the $20 Buena Cosecas or Bramas from last year. These will probably have burn problems as older TT cigars did, but I suspect they will taste good
> 
> Here are some I have tried and won't buy again. None of them are dog rockets to be disposed of but I won't be getting any more of them either.
> 
> Kingpin - Holt's is now boxing them and confirmed my suspicion that Rolando Reyes is making them. They smelled horrible new and although the smell has subsided they are very grassy. I think age will continue to improve them but they don't seem worth 1/2 their price to me.
> 
> The Smoking Sandwich is better now that it has stabilized but I don't expect them to improve much with age. For just a little bit more you can get La Finca Fuma Cortas that I like better.
> 
> Herf Dog - not much flavor good amount of bitterness but still prefer them to Kingpin..
> 
> -Matt-


The Smoking Sandwich gets alot better with time. I put some up for 4 months and they did get much better with time:2


----------



## dunng

scoutmaster022 said:


> The Smoking Sandwich gets alot better with time. I put some up for 4 months and they did get much better with time:2


Good to hear, I have some over a year old... I have been reluctant to give them another shot. :ss


----------



## scoutmaster022

dunng said:


> Good to hear, I have some over a year old... I have been reluctant to give them another shot. :ss


The ones I have are the Cuban twists good yard or fishing cigar lol


----------



## Ye Olde Phart

Thanks again, Matt. And I agee,STICKY this mother!


----------



## txmatt

tippytwo said:


> txmatt - you've tried so many cheap smokes, what are your all time favorites as of today?
> 
> -T2


I can't name one favorite because I enjoy diverse flavors from the different growing regions.

Favorites from 2007 so far: Boardwalk, Don Tuto

Favorites from 2006:
Probably the Buena Cosecha. I can't think of any sub $1 cigar that I have ever enjoyed so much. A close second would be the Condega Connecticut; these were aged when I got them and got even better once they were allowed to breathe outside of the box a few weeks.

Favorites from 2005: La Rosa Especial Maduro got 3 and 4 year old boxes on closeout dirt cheap first from JRs and then from Holt's. Sold the very nice empty boxes they were packaged in on eBay for $10 and $12 each. The H2000 wasn't as good but still enjoyed them. Close second was the original Famous 3000. While I think the blend of the newer ones is very similar or identical I think the fact the originals were originally destined for boxes they were a bit higher quality cigars.

Favorites from 2004: Flor De Oliva Shapes Perfecto Petit,


----------



## jockolarity

txmatt said:


> I can't name one favorite because I enjoy diverse flavors from the different growing regions.
> 
> Favorites from 2007 so far: Boardwalk, Don Tuto
> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
> I looked for some of these Boardwalks, and so far I have found them at Holtz, but the name Don Tuto is not mentioned. If a fellow, a clever fellow was to order some of these, would they be the right one. As I slide down the razor slope, I am trying to avoid the bad Nics's


----------



## emelbee

jockolarity said:


> I looked for some of these Boardwalks, and so far I have found them at Holtz, but the name Don Tuto is not mentioned.


Boardwalk and Don Tuto are two separate brands. The Boardwalks at Holt's are the ones being referred to. I don't think Holt's carries Don Tutos.


----------



## BigFrankMD

The boardwalks arent too bad from Holt's, id rather have their Factory Maduros. 2 buck a stick and maduro as all hell.


----------



## jockolarity

</O
Did some shopping at Holt's base on this thread, and so far have enjoyed a Fumadore, Boardwalk, a couple of Brahma Blacsk as well as some Old Henrys, and Tatiuaje. Need to work a little space into the humi for I go for the Smoking Sandwiches, Holts Factory Muaduros, Tropical Fever Corojo, and Nic overruns. I found the Connecticut Crazy out of my profile, too mild. Got my Backorder of Famous Nic 3000 with the 1000's, the 1000's are almost good enough to smoke now, but will be better later. Even got a BO in for Cigar.com Corojo Label Torpedo Oh, and my point on this&#8230;.Thanks for the fantastical recommendations, and here is to very well deserved Bump..


----------



## Papichulo

txmatt said:


> I can't name one favorite because I enjoy diverse flavors from the different growing regions.
> 
> Favorites from 2007 so far: Boardwalk, Don Tuto
> 
> Favorites from 2006:
> Probably the Buena Cosecha. I can't think of any sub $1 cigar that I have ever enjoyed so much. A close second would be the Condega Connecticut; these were aged when I got them and got even better once they were allowed to breathe outside of the box a few weeks.
> 
> Favorites from 2005: La Rosa Especial Maduro got 3 and 4 year old boxes on closeout dirt cheap first from JRs and then from Holt's. Sold the very nice empty boxes they were packaged in on eBay for $10 and $12 each. The H2000 wasn't as good but still enjoyed them. Close second was the original Famous 3000. While I think the blend of the newer ones is very similar or identical I think the fact the originals were originally destined for boxes they were a bit higher quality cigars.
> 
> Favorites from 2004: Flor De Oliva Shapes Perfecto Petit,


I told you those Don Tutos are good:tu


----------



## JBI

jockolarity said:


> txmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't name one favorite because I enjoy diverse flavors from the different growing regions.
> 
> Favorites from 2007 so far: Boardwalk, Don Tuto
> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
> I looked for some of these Boardwalks, and so far I have found them at Holtz, but the name Don Tuto is not mentioned. If a fellow, a clever fellow was to order some of these, would they be the right one. As I slide down the razor slope, I am trying to avoid the bad Nics's
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dontuto.com/
> 
> These are one of the best he offers:
> 
> TORO - Habano Colorado Wrapper
> Bundle of 25 Costa Rica Cigars
> 
> Packaging:
> 
> Bundle of 25 - Cellophaned
> 
> Description:
> Medium in body with cedar and woody flavors.
> 
> Length:
> 6.00
> 
> Ring:
> 50
> 
> Strength: Medium
> 
> Wrapper:
> Habano Colorado
> 
> Binder:
> Costa Rican Habano
> 
> Filler:
> Costa Rica, Costa Rican Habano
> 
> Our Price: $45.00
> 
> Stock Status: In Stock
> Product Code: DT-02
Click to expand...


----------



## Papichulo

I have really been digging the Costa Rican tobacco. It has a great finish. Felipe Gregorio (sp?) has a great CR cigar called Pelo de Oro.


----------



## JBI

Since you guys like TT stuff like myself, you may want to try the Famous Smoke Shop Selection Nic. Corojos. These go on Monster often or they do a 2 for 1. So you can get them sometimes for $39 ish. The blend is basically the same as the TT 2006 Series Condega Corojo and made of course by TT.


Also, the Holts LHO's. More on that after I finish buying my crate.:tu


----------



## SmokinApe

Has anyone tried these:

Little Havana Overruns

Handmade, Long filler 









This is an illustrious closeout we procured from the #1 cigar-maker in Miami! These cigars are truly unbelievable smokes for the money! Handmade from 100% Nicaraguan long-fillers, these medium to full-bodied beauts boast oily, buttery-brown Nicaraguan wrappers. Rich, spicy and fantastically flavorful, these gems are without a doubt our finest overruns to date! *Country of Origin:* USA
*Flavor:* Medium to Full
*Wrapper:* Nicaraguan 
*Binder:* Nicaraguan
*Filler:* Nicaraguan

They are from holts and some think that are Pepin's...


----------



## Bob

SmokinApe said:


> Has anyone tried these:
> 
> Little Havana Overruns
> 
> Handmade, Long filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an illustrious closeout we procured from the #1 cigar-maker in Miami! These cigars are truly unbelievable smokes for the money! Handmade from 100% Nicaraguan long-fillers, these medium to full-bodied beauts boast oily, buttery-brown Nicaraguan wrappers. Rich, spicy and fantastically flavorful, these gems are without a doubt our finest overruns to date! *Country of Origin:* USA
> *Flavor:* Medium to Full
> *Wrapper:* Nicaraguan
> *Binder:* Nicaraguan
> *Filler:* Nicaraguan
> 
> They are from holts and some think that are Pepin's...


Hey, Matt, I had this same question myself....:chk


----------



## JBI

SmokinApe said:


> Has anyone tried these:
> 
> Little Havana Overruns
> 
> Handmade, Long filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an illustrious closeout we procured from the #1 cigar-maker in Miami! These cigars are truly unbelievable smokes for the money! Handmade from 100% Nicaraguan long-fillers, these medium to full-bodied beauts boast oily, buttery-brown Nicaraguan wrappers. Rich, spicy and fantastically flavorful, these gems are without a doubt our finest overruns to date! *Country of Origin:* USA
> *Flavor:* Medium to Full
> *Wrapper:* Nicaraguan
> *Binder:* Nicaraguan
> *Filler:* Nicaraguan
> 
> They are from holts and some think that are Pepin's...


Yes.

http://www.herfersparadise.net/portal/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=51238&start=90


----------



## billybarue

JBI said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www.herfersparadise.net/portal/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=51238&start=90


WOW - Thanks for the info John. FYI, you guys don't see John (JBI) post here a whole lot, but the man is a wealth of knowledge and he knows the great deals as well as Matt. When John talks (posts), I listen!!! Same goes for OCAT, BTW.

BillyBarue


----------



## Sawyer

JBI said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www.herfersparadise.net/portal/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=51238&start=90


And here I thought that I was not going to be buying anymore cigars for a while.


----------



## billybarue

Well I've got some Little Havana Overruns on the way. I am splitting a bundle of the robustos out. I am adding some previous "Cheap Smokes" from this thread to the split. See link below and post there if you are interested.

Cheers,

BillyBarue

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1204023#post1204023


----------



## Sawyer

Received my Little Havana Overrun Robustos earlier this week and I have had a few. They are very good for the price and remind me of a DPG Black. :tu


----------



## rack04

Sawyer said:


> Received my Little Havana Overrun Robustos earlier this week and I have had a few. They are very good for the price and remind me of a DPG Black. :tu


I guess I should have jumped on these. I love the DPG black.


----------



## Razorhog

The $1 and $2 and under categories in the first post need to be updated :ss


----------



## emelbee

txmatt said:


> I can't name one favorite because I enjoy diverse flavors from the different growing regions.
> 
> Favorites from 2007 so far: Boardwalk, Don Tuto
> ...


I got a Boardwalk sampler from Holt's recently - one of each size. I smoked the first - a robusto - last night. That was a mighty fine $2 cigar! I just wish they had a corona or lonsdale size.

I'd already been enjoying the Don Tutos.


----------



## txmatt

emelbee said:


> I got a Boardwalk sampler from Holt's recently - one of each size. I smoked the first - a robusto - last night. That was a mighty fine $2 cigar! I just wish they had a corona or lonsdale size.
> 
> I'd already been enjoying the Don Tutos.


Another happy customer! :tu :ss


----------



## borndead1

Add one more! 

Famous Value Line Honduran 500

These are new, made in Nestor Plasencia's Honduras factory. FANTASTIC smokes. I got a bundle of the Habano wrapper toros and the robusto maddies, both are GOOD. I mean like _"Holy s**t, these are only how much?"_ kinda good. I smoked one of each right outta the bundle and was amazed. Only problem was a crooked burn but that's to be expected for fresh cigars. I've had 'em a few weeks now in the low 60s humidity and they are burning much better and are just NICE. Earthy and spicy with a little tartness/citrus (Habano wrap) and the maddies are sweeter with a bit of mocha and a bit more kick. Even though the Habano wraps are a little milder I think I like them a teeny bit more than the maddies. Both have easily earned a spot in the cheapo box though. :ss


----------



## txmatt

Sounds very good, thanks for the recommendation. Nestor makes cigars for a lot of people, including Rocky Patel. Looks like they are $28 - $34 per bundle of 20..



borndead1 said:


> Add one more!
> 
> Famous Value Line Honduran 500
> 
> These are new, made in Nestor Plasencia's Honduras factory. FANTASTIC smokes. I got a bundle of the Habano wrapper toros and the robusto maddies, both are GOOD. I mean like _"Holy s**t, these are only how much?"_ kinda good. I smoked one of each right outta the bundle and was amazed. Only problem was a crooked burn but that's to be expected for fresh cigars. I've had 'em a few weeks now in the low 60s humidity and they are burning much better and are just NICE. Earthy and spicy with a little tartness/citrus (Habano wrap) and the maddies are sweeter with a bit of mocha and a bit more kick. Even though the Habano wraps are a little milder I think I like them a teeny bit more than the maddies. Both have easily earned a spot in the cheapo box though. :ss


----------



## Triolent

borndead1 said:


> Add one more!
> 
> Famous Value Line Honduran 500
> 
> These are new, made in Nestor Plasencia's Honduras factory. FANTASTIC smokes. I got a bundle of the Habano wrapper toros and the robusto maddies, both are GOOD. I mean like _"Holy s**t, these are only how much?"_ kinda good. I smoked one of each right outta the bundle and was amazed. Only problem was a crooked burn but that's to be expected for fresh cigars. I've had 'em a few weeks now in the low 60s humidity and they are burning much better and are just NICE. Earthy and spicy with a little tartness/citrus (Habano wrap) and the maddies are sweeter with a bit of mocha and a bit more kick. Even though the Habano wraps are a little milder I think I like them a teeny bit more than the maddies. Both have easily earned a spot in the cheapo box though. :ss


Blasted. I just ordered from Famous and had free shipping. Maybe next time.

While I am typing, I would like to mention the *Famous Dominican 4000s*. I bought a bundle 2 weeks ago and tried one for the first time this week. I thought it was going to be that young harsh flavorless smoke that new cheap cigars seem to be.

I was pleasantly surprised to find a decent, even good, mild smoke. The one I tried had a decent draw (I like 'em loose). It had a nice tobacco, nutty, light woodsy flavor that didn't seems to change, but never wavered. Good burn, ash was fine, burned a bit hotter at the end. 
Towards the end, I was expecting a harshness or chemical taste, but got *none!* It was a nice consistent smoke from beginning the finish with no surprises.

I picked them up the Torpedos for $28/25 and would recommend them to BOTLs looking for a cheap mild smoke. :2


----------



## taltos

I know that I have pushed the GR Specials before in this thread and with good reason. Now I am going to push their big brothers, the Gran Habano Rothschilds in all three flavors. They can be purchased for around $55 in boxes of 20 or in fivers at Famous for less than $10, or in boxes of 40 for about $103. For the taste and quality, they qualify as a cheap smoke.:tu


----------



## Triolent

taltos said:


> I know that I have pushed the GR Specials before in this thread and with good reason. Now I am going to push their big brothers, the Gran Habano Rothschilds in all three flavors. They can be purchased for around $55 in boxes of 20 or in fivers at Famous for less than $10, or in boxes of 40 for about $103. For the taste and quality, they qualify as a cheap smoke.:tu


:tpd: My B&M got me hooked on these. I've enjoyed the #1 and #3 so far. They are a bit higher priced in the B&M than I would like, but they are a great smoke none-the-less.


----------



## billybarue

taltos said:


> I know that I have pushed the GR Specials before in this thread and with good reason. Now I am going to push their big brothers, the Gran Habano Rothschilds in all three flavors. They can be purchased for around $55 in boxes of 20 or in fivers at *Famous for less than $10*, or in boxes of 40 for about $103. For the taste and quality, they qualify as a cheap smoke.:tu


The fivers at $9.45 is an absolute no-brainer. They have had them priced that way for a long time. One of my favorite in the roth size. And sometimes they throw this one in the buy 2 get one free deals they run - just awesome.

BillyBarue


----------



## taltos

billybarue said:


> The fivers at $9.45 is an absolute no-brainer. They have had them priced that way for a long time. One of my favorite in the roth size. And sometimes they throw this one in the buy 2 get one free deals they run - just awesome.
> 
> BillyBarue


I wonder how Famous would react if one were to buy say 5 of the fivers which would be 25 cigars for less than the box price for 20 cigars. Might be why they reserve the right to limit quantities.


----------



## jquirit

On the subject of Gran Habano roths, which wrapper do you think does it best justice? I'm leaning (atm) towards getting the #5 (Corojo) just because that's what I've been on a kick for, but curious to hear any feedback on the other two (#1 - Conny, #3 - Habano). Having a nice, short smoke in my collection would be good as winter approaches.

P.S. - And yes, I did search the Review side of the forums. Only one review for the Gran Habano cigars, and it was for the Corojo.


----------



## txmatt

jquirit said:


> On the subject of Gran Habano roths, which wrapper do you think does it best justice? I'm leaning (atm) towards getting the #5 (Corojo) just because that's what I've been on a kick for, but curious to hear any feedback on the other two (#1 - Conny, #3 - Habano). Having a nice, short smoke in my collection would be good as winter approaches.
> 
> P.S. - And yes, I did search the Review side of the forums. Only one review for the Gran Habano cigars, and it was for the Corojo.


They are all good to be honest. I like the #5 the best.

For the Gran Habano fans be sure to try their bundled GR specials as well..


----------



## txmatt

This evening I smoked an exceptional new cheapie that I picked up in a retail store last week on a whim. At the store they were unbanded in a big cabinet of either 50 or 100 that had very few sticks left in it. The stick was _$2.39 (I think)_ retail for the torpedo. I also grabbed a robusto which I will smoke Monday morning. As soon as I can get back to the store (probably Tuesday) I am going to buy as many torps as they have remaining.

I found (and ordered) what I think is the same cigar online in a bundle of 20 torps for $31.82 delivered. I should have them early next week to compare to what I got at the store.

I am deliberately leaving the name out, I might send some of these mystery cheapies out to get other's opinions. I want to smoke more before I send you all out to buy some. If others are as good as the one I had tonight though I will buy many more bundles/cabs and it will be my new favorite cheapie..

Stay tuned..


----------



## BigFrankMD

txmatt said:


> This evening I smoked an exceptional new cheapie that I picked up in a retail store last week on a whim. At the store they were unbanded in a big cabinet of either 50 or 100 that had very few sticks left in it. The stick was _$2.39 (I think)_ retail for the torpedo. I also grabbed a robusto which I will smoke Monday morning. As soon as I can get back to the store (probably Tuesday) I am going to buy as many torps as they have remaining.
> 
> I found (and ordered) what I think is the same cigar online in a bundle of 20 torps for $31.82 delivered. I should have them early next week to compare to what I got at the store.
> 
> I am deliberately leaving the name out, I might send some of these mystery cheapies out to get other's opinions. I want to smoke more before I send you all out to buy some. If others are as good as the one I had tonight though I will buy many more bundles/cabs and it will be my new favorite cheapie..
> 
> Stay tuned..


The suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!:ss


----------



## billybarue

Spill it - you big TEASE!! :w


----------



## jockolarity

TXMatt, add me to the secret cheapie smoke PIF pass please. Oh, and add me to the one that is not so secert one too. Sorry, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Triolent

jquirit said:


> On the subject of Gran Habano roths, which wrapper do you think does it best justice? I'm leaning (atm) towards getting the #5 (Corojo) just because that's what I've been on a kick for, but curious to hear any feedback on the other two *(#1 - Conny, #3 - Habano)*. Having a nice, short smoke in my collection would be good as winter approaches.


These are my two favorites, with the #1 being best of all 3 in my opinion. I also enjoy milder smokes.


----------



## mtg972

txmatt said:


> This evening I smoked an exceptional new cheapie that I picked up in a retail store last week on a whim. At the store they were unbanded in a big cabinet of either 50 or 100 that had very few sticks left in it. The stick was _$2.39 (I think)_ retail for the torpedo. I also grabbed a robusto which I will smoke Monday morning. As soon as I can get back to the store (probably Tuesday) I am going to buy as many torps as they have remaining.
> 
> I found (and ordered) what I think is the same cigar online in a bundle of 20 torps for $31.82 delivered. I should have them early next week to compare to what I got at the store.
> 
> I am deliberately leaving the name out, I might send some of these mystery cheapies out to get other's opinions. I want to smoke more before I send you all out to buy some. If others are as good as the one I had tonight though I will buy many more bundles/cabs and it will be my new favorite cheapie..
> 
> Stay tuned..


I know exactly what cigar you're referring to. I've gone through many bundles myself. Even if it's not the same one you found at the B & M, still a quality cigar for dirt cheap. cheers


----------



## txmatt

mtg972 said:


> I know exactly what cigar you're referring to. I've gone through many bundles myself. Even if it's not the same one you found at the B & M, still a quality cigar for dirt cheap. cheers


Spill it, what cigar do you think I am talking about? :ss If it is a different one I will have to try it..

I picked up 10 more torps at the store today, the box (it was a box of 50) had a sticker "empacado" 6/06; the factory lists the packing date on many boxes.

The bundle didn't arrive today, so it should be here tomorrow.

I smoked the robusto yesterday and it was stronger than the torp. Still a very fine cigar for under $2 retail but I thought the blend was better in the torpedo size..


----------



## mtg972

txmatt said:


> Spill it, what cigar do you think I am talking about? :ss If it is a different one I will have to try it..
> 
> I picked up 10 more torps at the store today, the box (it was a box of 50) had a sticker "empacado" 6/06; the factory lists the packing date on many boxes.
> 
> The bundle didn't arrive today, so it should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I smoked the robusto yesterday and it was stronger than the torp. Still a very fine cigar for under $2 retail but I thought the blend was better in the torpedo size..


I'm thinking it's the Cuban Leaf bundles made by Tropical. These seem to fit the description (and price) Am I right?:ss cheers.


----------



## txmatt

mtg972 has it correct. RG to you for the correct Identification. :tu
The full name of the cigar is Tabacalera Tropical Cuban Leaf Rare Connecticut Habano. 

I am a big Tabacalera Tropical fan and when I saw this cigar at my B&M for 2 bucks I had to try it. The blend is very similar to their Nicarao cigar but at 1/3 the price. It is a mixed filler cigar but holds on to the ash quite well.

Today's mail hasn't arrived but I am reasonably certain the bundle will be the same as the 50 cigar cabinet.


----------



## Bob

txmatt said:


> mtg972 has it correct. RG to you for the correct Identification. :tu
> The full name of the cigar is Tabacalera Tropical Cuban Leaf Rare Connecticut Habano.
> 
> I am a big Tabacalera Tropical fan and when I saw this cigar at my B&M for 2 bucks I had to try it. The blend is very similar to their Nicarao cigar but at 1/3 the price. It is a mixed filler cigar but holds on to the ash quite well.
> 
> Today's mail hasn't arrived but I am reasonably certain the bundle will be the same as the 50 cigar cabinet.


And just where in the heck is this cigar found?
Can it be had by us regular folks??:chk


----------



## txmatt

Bob said:


> And just where in the heck is this cigar found?
> Can it be had by us regular folks??:chk


Bundles of 20 available at Lynn Cigars and Black Cat
The cabinet of 50 is available at LilBrown

The ones from my retail store were box dated 6/06. The bundle that I got from Lynn today had a sticker on it 5-07. Just smelling them I can tell the year aging really smoothed out the older cigars.

I was thinking of smoking a Bucanero Z this afternoon, but I have now decided to light up both '06 and '07 Cuban Leaf torps to see the difference in flavor a year of aging makes. I really wish more factories would follow suit and start box (and bundle) dating.

The description cigar on Lil Brown and Lynn state that the cigar is long filler, but elsewhere I have read it is a mixed. I guess I should cut one open.


----------



## mtg972

txmatt said:


> Bundles of 20 available at Lynn Cigars and Black Cat
> The cabinet of 50 is available at LilBrown
> 
> The ones from my retail store were box dated 6/06. The bundle that I got from Lynn today had a sticker on it 5-07. Just smelling them I can tell the year aging really smoothed out the older cigars.
> 
> I was thinking of smoking a Bucanero Z this afternoon, but I have now decided to light up both '06 and '07 Cuban Leaf torps to see the difference in flavor a year of aging makes. I really wish more factories would follow suit and start box (and bundle) dating.
> 
> The description cigar on Lil Brown and Lynn state that the cigar is long filler, but elsewhere I have read it is a mixed. I guess I should cut one open.


I'm a big Tropical fan too. It seems like they have brands popping up all over the place. In fact I just got a bundle of JDN alts from TNT that are pretty tasty and I would swear they are made by Tropical. I'm surprised to hear the ones you got are mixed fill. I dissected one once and it was definately long filler. Whiteash also sells these under the Rare Connecticut Habano name. cheers


----------



## txmatt

Smoking the 2 cigars simultaneously this afternoon was an interesting experience. You are able to puff/draw twice as often so I had one hell of a nic buzz going 1/2 way through.

The '06 was noticeably better than the '07. In the first inch they tasted very different but by 1/4 of the way in you could tell the blend was very similar/the same. I suspect all of the difference can't be attributed to aging alone; the leaf quality could have been different between the years, and in such inexpensive cigars it is not fair to expect the blend to remain identical year to year.

If you are considering buying some of these online I would recommend looking for '06 ones. Call the vendor and ask for the date on the front lower left corner of the box "empacado" sticker or date stickered on the front of the bundle. The '07 bundle I received from Lynn so check with the others.

The bundle label does state "long filler" but not "all long filler".. I would say 60% to 70% of the filler is cigar length whole leaf. There is some medium and small filler as well though. I disected 2 cigars, one by unwrapping layers and the other with a lengthwise knife cut and the composition was the same. Below is a picture of the one I cut open.


----------



## Celt

Hello guys!
I am new here but have been following this thread very closely since I joined.
I am a single father so cigar money is always an issue with me, so I am ALWAYS looking for that special bundle deal 

So far my favorite everyday cigar is Flor De Oliva Maduro and my favorite not every day gar is Padron 2000 or CAO Brazillia. That should tell you what my flavor profile preferences are, cocoa, cofee, creamy but strong generally Nicaraguan fan.

The reason I tell you that is because I want to try a few different bundles that you all have mentioned here but want to try and get something that is at least in the same ball park taste wise. Do the Cuban Leaf Bundles or any of the others you have mentioned here ring a bell to you in regards to tasting remotely like something I might like?

I know thats hard for you to answer but I am just looking for your opinion because you gents obviously know all the bargain bundles like the back of your hands :tu

Thank you for all the great info!


----------



## mtg972

Celt said:


> Hello guys!
> I am new here but have been following this thread very closely since I joined.
> I am a single father so cigar money is always an issue with me, so I am ALWAYS looking for that special bundle deal
> 
> So far my favorite everyday cigar is Flor De Oliva Maduro and my favorite not every day gar is Padron 2000 or CAO Brazillia. That should tell you what my flavor profile preferences are, cocoa, cofee, creamy but strong generally Nicaraguan fan.
> 
> The reason I tell you that is because I want to try a few different bundles that you all have mentioned here but want to try and get something that is at least in the same ball park taste wise. Do the Cuban Leaf Bundles or any of the others you have mentioned here ring a bell to you in regards to tasting remotely like something I might like?
> 
> I know thats hard for you to answer but I am just looking for your opinion because you gents obviously know all the bargain bundles like the back of your hands :tu
> 
> Thank you for all the great info!


The Cuban Leaf bundles definately fall into that category (coffee, cocoa,spice). The torps seem to have more of the cocoa, coffee flavor, while the robustos seem to have the most strength. I personally like the toros best. They fall somewhere in the middle. For the price, you can't go wrong.:ss cheers.


----------



## txmatt

Welcome Celt!

I have a few suggestions based upon the 3 likes you listed. There are plenty of others in this thread but I suspect one of these will be to your liking and they are all priced right.

Famous Nicaraguan 3000: Rumor from an industry insider (he owns a distribution company) when these first came out was that they were the leftover Series X cigars that Oliva had made for EO Premium Brands. Fuente sued EO over the use of "X" in a cigar name and somehow won. The ones that are selling now are definitely no longer leftovers from "Series X" but the blend tastes the same to me. These cigars frequently are backordered but Famous has had them in stock lately.

Sancho Panza Double Maduro: These are Honduran and aren't very spicy but have a lot of the cocoa & coffee flavor. I really like the Quixote size. You may be able to find these in a retail store so you don't have to blindly purchase an entire box.

Lusitania Maduro: this used to be the only cigar made by Perdomo that I liked. I now also like the Lot 23 line from them. The Lusitania is a house brand cigar for Mike's. The cigar is just O.K. when young but with 3-6 months aging it becomes very good.



Celt said:


> Hello guys!
> I am new here but have been following this thread very closely since I joined.
> I am a single father so cigar money is always an issue with me, so I am ALWAYS looking for that special bundle deal
> 
> So far my favorite everyday cigar is Flor De Oliva Maduro and my favorite not every day gar is Padron 2000 or CAO Brazillia. That should tell you what my flavor profile preferences are, cocoa, cofee, creamy but strong generally Nicaraguan fan.
> 
> The reason I tell you that is because I want to try a few different bundles that you all have mentioned here but want to try and get something that is at least in the same ball park taste wise. Do the Cuban Leaf Bundles or any of the others you have mentioned here ring a bell to you in regards to tasting remotely like something I might like?
> 
> I know thats hard for you to answer but I am just looking for your opinion because you gents obviously know all the bargain bundles like the back of your hands :tu
> 
> Thank you for all the great info!


----------



## Celt

Hey gents thanks a bunch for your replies! :tu

Sancho Panza DM is one that I do love also but forgot to mention that so you are right on with that recommendation!

I have not been able to try the Famous Nic 3000 yet but they have the Torpedos on sale with a free bundle of the Value Line Honduran 500 Robusto Habano! So I might get on those 

I have also heard that the TNT Padron Alts are very very good but I have not tried them yet.

Thanks again for your help, what a great thread! I would love to see it live on as an ongoing reference for us more frugal smokers :ss


----------



## ritan

I'm new around here, just a quick hello and to add that this has become my go-to thread. This is kind of quirky but because I'm in Asia, there are plenty of Cubans available, so my taste profile has trended toward the Cohibas, Montecristos and Cuabas.

But I'm interested in other offerings not available locally and I've started to explore and order online. The recent thread on retailers who ship to Canada was informative for me as not many are willing to ship international, which narrows somewhat my selection, not to mention naturally higher shipping rates.

Thanks very much for this thread and I'll be ordering from Larry Lynn a bundle of the Cuban Leaf. I just hopes it reaches me.


----------



## duckmanco

Celt said:


> Hey gents thanks a bunch for your replies! :tu
> 
> Sancho Panza DM is one that I do love also but forgot to mention that so you are right on with that recommendation!
> 
> I have not been able to try the Famous Nic 3000 yet but they have the Torpedos on sale with a free bundle of the Value Line Honduran 500 Robusto Habano! So I might get on those
> 
> I have also heard that the TNT Padron Alts are very very good but I have not tried them yet.
> 
> Thanks again for your help, what a great thread! I would love to see it live on as an ongoing reference for us more frugal smokers :ss


I know how you feel about prices with cigars, so you HAVE to try the Don Kiki Limited Reserve Brown smokes available from:

lilbrown.com

They are unreal at DAMN near any price and beat most of my smokes PERIOD. At 2.00 a stick by the box AND shipped they are unbeatable. You get flavors from them that any maduro lover will like, and they are full flavored and smooth.


----------



## JMAC

Has anybody tried the Nicaraguan Overruns Holt's offers?

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=197979&trail=86665


----------



## txmatt

JMAC said:


> Has anybody tried the Nicaraguan Overruns Holt's offers?
> 
> http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=197979&trail=86665


I have smoked two.

The first one was really a standard medium Nicaraguan cigar, I enjoyed it. The second one I smoked had some tobacco in it that hadn't cured/fermented fully and the cigar had excessive ammonia flavor as a result. Perhaps this is the flavor the "Holt's tasting committee" was describing when they called them strong as a pickaxe in the catalog.

If most of the cigars end up tasting like the former instead of the latter one I smoked I would have given them mention here. I have to smoke more though to find out how consistent the remaining ones are..


----------



## billybarue

Connecticut Crazy review (FWIW):

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1259294#post1259294

Cliffnotes: I liked it


----------



## opus

txmatt said:


> Smoking the 2 cigars simultaneously this afternoon was an interesting experience. You are able to puff/draw twice as often so I had one hell of a nic buzz going 1/2 way through.
> 
> The '06 was noticeably better than the '07. In the first inch they tasted very different but by 1/4 of the way in you could tell the blend was very similar/the same. I suspect all of the difference can't be attributed to aging alone; the leaf quality could have been different between the years, and in such inexpensive cigars it is not fair to expect the blend to remain identical year to year.
> 
> If you are considering buying some of these online I would recommend looking for '06 ones. Call the vendor and ask for the date on the front lower left corner of the box "empacado" sticker or date stickered on the front of the bundle. The '07 bundle I received from Lynn so check with the others.
> 
> The bundle label does state "long filler" but not "all long filler".. I would say 60% to 70% of the filler is cigar length whole leaf. There is some medium and small filler as well though. I disected 2 cigars, one by unwrapping layers and the other with a lengthwise knife cut and the composition was the same. Below is a picture of the one I cut open.


Looks like short fill with whole leaf binder and wrapper.:2


----------



## IslandRick

txmatt said:


> Welcome Celt!
> 
> I have a few suggestions based upon the 3 likes you listed. There are plenty of others in this thread but I suspect one of these will be to your liking and they are all priced right.
> 
> Famous Nicaraguan 3000: Rumor from an industry insider (he owns a distribution company) when these first came out was that they were the leftover Series X cigars that Oliva had made for EO Premium Brands. Fuente sued EO over the use of "X" in a cigar name and somehow won. The ones that are selling now are definitely no longer leftovers from "Series X" but the blend tastes the same to me. These cigars frequently are backordered but Famous has had them in stock lately.
> 
> Sancho Panza Double Maduro: These are Honduran and aren't very spicy but have a lot of the cocoa & coffee flavor. I really like the Quixote size. You may be able to find these in a retail store so you don't have to blindly purchase an entire box.
> 
> Lusitania Maduro: this used to be the only cigar made by Perdomo that I liked. I now also like the Lot 23 line from them. The Lusitania is a house brand cigar for Mike's. The cigar is just O.K. when young but with 3-6 months aging it becomes very good.


I finally pulled one of the Nicaraguan 3000's out of the humi last night (couldn't take it any longer), after only resting for a month, this thing is awesome! Cigars that I paid a lot more money for should taste this good. Gotta try some more on the list! Thanks for the great thread! :tu

Rick


----------



## jcruse64

I love this thread! :cb

Based on a recommendation here, I bought a box of Evelio's, w/o getting to try out a sampler first. I was NOT disappointed. I'm wondering if anyone has tried the Evelio Nicaraguan Selection, perchance? They are a bit pricier than the other Evelio selections at $59.95/box, vs $35 on the other selections. This is from Mom's BTW, as JR's does not carry the NS as far as I could see.


----------



## txmatt

jcruse64 said:


> I love this thread! :cb
> 
> Based on a recommendation here, I bought a box of Evelio's, w/o getting to try out a sampler first. I was NOT disappointed. I'm wondering if anyone has tried the Evelio Nicaraguan Selection, perchance? They are a bit pricier than the other Evelio selections at $59.95/box, vs $35 on the other selections. This is from Mom's BTW, as JR's does not carry the NS as far as I could see.


I haven't tried the Evelio Nicaraguan Selection yet. Actually I hadn't heard of them until now... Although I have purchased House of Windsor (Mom's) brand cigars it has always been with other vendors: Puck from CI and Evelio from JR -- so I am not on Mom's mailing list..

Do you have any additional information on the cigar? I couldn't locate any with a quick check. I am generally not eager to spend $60 on a house brand cigar. There is nothing wrong with house brand cigars but generally the reason you save money as the distributor/retail store has to market the cigar instead of the factory..


----------



## jcruse64

Matt,

I have no other info. I looked at your link to Oxford, and it sounds like they know the man personally, so I may call them to see if they can tell me more about it.

After reading through this thread and your recommendation on Evelio's, I looked at JR's first, then found Mom's. JR was all out of all sizes when I wanted to buy, but Mom's did have maduro robustos, so I thought I'd risk it. I'm not sorry, especially at less than $2/stick. I enjoy it, especially after it sat for a month. I'll be going after the robusto larga maduro soon, for that price. With the Nic Sel, Oxford has them for $12 less than Mom's; of course that is a distributor price (though it's $35/box at Oxford AND Mom's and JR's). Even at Mom's price, it's still less than $3/stick though...

If I get some info, I'll holler.

Joe


----------



## Bob

Look what I found! I got these from a B&M and they came out to $1.85 a piece. I smoked one out of it and it is a really nice cigar. Tasty to boot! Oily wrapper and burned well. It was not an over tight draw and burned cool. Good flavor. Another kudo to an older TT product. CACIQUE Robusto 52 X 5 ....box of 25.

:ss


----------



## txmatt

JMAC said:


> Has anybody tried the Nicaraguan Overruns Holt's offers?
> 
> http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=197979&trail=86665


Second reply on this one (first was post 279). I smoked 2 more of the Nicaraguan Overrun robustos today. I have smoked 4 total now and still only one was a dud. The two I had today were both medium+ flavor and medium- nicotine strength. There is a bit of spice on the finish that made the cigar slightly too strong for my morning smoke but it worked great for this afternoon. As I mentioned earlier, these cigars are not as strong as the Holt's catalog/web site makes them sound.

I believe I got these around 6 months or so ago. The cellophane on them is noticeably yellowing so I suspect they are already a couple years old. If Holt's current stock is the same age the cigars won't need aging time at all, maybe a few weeks recovery and dry down time. I recommend getting them down to around 62% for a couple weeks or you may have burn problems. These are just over $2 a stick including shipping so they are an excellent value in my opinion.


----------



## jcruse64

Bob said:


> Look what I found! I got these from a B&M and they came out to $1.85 a piece. I smoked one out of it and it is a really nice cigar. Tasty to boot! Oily wrapper and burned well. It was not an over tight draw and burned cool. Good flavor. Another kudo to an older TT product. CACIQUE Robusto 52 X 5 ....box of 25.
> 
> :ss
> View attachment 6025


My local B&M has some of these also. He has his own quest to find great cigars at < $3 also, and he has been talking these up to me the last visit or so. I will have to try these out.


----------



## Celt

Hey TX and all have any of you tried the Habanos Puros H-2000 Maduros?

I was just curious as one of the B&Ms close by has a ton of them along with the Premium Selection Maduros bundles which from what i am told are from Rocky Patel. I am curious about the Habanos Puros though.

Thanks again for such a great thread!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Bob said:


> Look what I found! I got these from a B&M and they came out to $1.85 a piece. I smoked one out of it and it is a really nice cigar. Tasty to boot! Oily wrapper and burned well. It was not an over tight draw and burned cool. Good flavor. Another kudo to an older TT product. CACIQUE Robusto 52 X 5 ....box of 25.
> 
> :ss
> View attachment 6025


I thought the Cacique was discontinued! They used to have a crazy looking Indian Chief on the band.

MCS


----------



## txmatt

Celt said:


> Hey TX and all have any of you tried the Habanos Puros H-2000 Maduros?
> 
> I was just curious as one of the B&Ms close by has a ton of them along with the Premium Selection Maduros bundles which from what i am told are from Rocky Patel. I am curious about the Habanos Puros though.
> 
> Thanks again for such a great thread!


I haven't tried the H-2000 maduros. I smoked the hell out of the Habanos Puros "old blend" with the Rosado wrapper when Uncle Mikey clearanced them out at $15 a bundle a few years ago.

I also like the Habanos Puros Fuerte No.4 quite a bit. Those are on sale on the CFB4U.com site for $75/25 delivered. $3 a stick is about as high as I can call a cheap smoke, but these cigars are very high quality.

I do not like the Habanos Puros Selection Suprema.


----------



## Celt

Ahhh great info thank you!

I tell ya the last few days i have been smoking nothing but Punch almost.
I found out that i can get the Punch Elites for $38/box 25 so that made me rethink the whole bargain bundle thing a bit 

While I do really like the Flor De Oliva Maduros still I just find Punch to be a superior cigar in flavor and strength. I had no idea they were so cheap 

Always on the look out for new cheapos though but i am delighted to find out I can get something as high quality as Punch Maduros at almost a bundle price!

:ss


----------



## Bob

Major Captain Silly said:


> I thought the Cacique was discontinued! They used to have a crazy looking Indian Chief on the band.
> 
> MCS


Actually The Chief is an honoring of the indegenous people of Nic. Fortunately I knew of these because of this thread and reading up about TT. This particular cigar is a bit mild to medium. I personally like these cigars. I tend to like the cigars from this factory. I do not know how the changes of this factory will change the blends they put out. I just think they did not get the right marketing for some reason. The B&M here also carries the JFR's. Some people did not like the burn of TT or the in your face flavor or pepper of the cigars from TT. Yet,Mr. Fernandez, JPG and Mr. Ramos and Mr. Martin came up with some very good cigars from there around 2003. I do not know how much JPG contributed to these cigars. But, I do know I like them. The list here indicates somewhat the level JPG may have had there. I think Mr. Garcia moved on into his present fame. It is interesting to see the flexibility and craftmanship of all these folks in producing good cigars for us! Along with all the other cigars and flavors. All I can say is that I am glad when I can get a good deal on a decent cigar. Each person has their tastes.:ss


----------



## air1070

Anybody tried the GR Specials Line? I was told they are Gran Habano Seconds. Picked up a Pyramid at my local B&M for 3 bucks a few minutes ago. I'm gonna try it tonight. :tu


----------



## p2min

txmatt said:


> I have been told I have a knack for picking "price point" cigars by several gorillas here.. I have been lacking in recommendations lately, I haven't had time to follow all of the threads and make suggestions. I am going to try to keep this thread updated with my picks by price for good cheap cigars. I will primarly rely on the following retailers- Holt's, Famous, Cigars International, JRcigars, and Mike's. Assume when I mention Cigars International that you should also check cigarbid for the brand in case you can get a deal. I am not going to factor shipping into the price as all of these vendors have very fair shipping rates.
> I hope to update this thread with new suggestions weekly.. PM me if you discover I am slacking.
> Here are my current picks:
> 
> *$1 and under:*
> Buena Cosecha at Holts. $2.95 for 3 Churchills, 4 Robustos, or 5 Coronas
> http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=196475
> This cigar is amazing for the price, and it would make my cheap cigars list even at 3x the price. I went through 3 boxes before they sold out, and I suspect 20 of the 3 packs of churchills by now..
> 
> *$2 and under:*
> Brahma at Holts. $1.79 - $1.99 a stick depending on size in 10 pack bundles
> http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/BrandDisplay?cgmenbr=76&cgrfnbr=197069
> I think I did a review of this stick in the cigar reviews area, search for it for more info. It's yummy
> 
> La Vieja Habana The Early Years Silencio - at Cigars International $60/bx 40 on sale currently, normally $80/bx 40.
> Save for the $7 Davidoff Entreacto, this is my favorite short smoke. For its small size you can extend it for 1/2 an hour but you don't feel bad thowing the remainder out after a 10 minute smoke break. You will find many gorillas that are primarily Habanos smokers that like them..
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-XEA&cat=3
> 
> Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Robusto - $39.95/ bndl of 20
> these are currently backordered, and often are; they are worth getting on the list for.. You can pay a bit over $2/stick if you want to try a 5er now.
> http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/stats.cfm/inum/24052
> 
> *
> $3 and Under*
> Flor de Ybor City Sungrown Belicoso - from Tampasweetheart.com $55/bndl 20
> This is just a smidge over the price of a Fuente curly head and much much better. These are rolled at the Fuente factory. Some sites incorrectly report that they are seconds; they are NOT. The cigars usually NEED to be aged 3 months after you get the order; they are grassy young. Also the wrapper is quite light for a sungrown but the flavor is still there..
> http://tampasweetheart.com/?page=sh...category_id=55f77c853ea78762a663ffffa93b3fb3&
> 
> *$4 and Under*
> Oliva Serie 'G' Special G - $108/bx 40 at Cigars International
> This is the same blend as the Flor de Oliva Grand Cameroon. The line got renamed last year and new sizes came out as well.. A wonderful little perfecto.
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-FBA&cat=3
> 
> Gurkha Master's Select Perfecto #3 - $100/bx 25 at Cigars International
> Yes I am a perfect*o* whore! This is also probably my favorite Gurkha blend. These small perfectos burn suprisingly long. This is one of the few cigars with Habana 2000 wrappers I like, perhaps the only only one.
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-GHA&cat=3
> 
> Enjoy!
> -Matt-


Thanks a lot for the all of the great information. Have you ever thought about producing a ranking by price?


----------



## TheRealBonger

'Original Cubans' Bundle. They are for sale at cigarsinternational.com. I was wondering if anybody has tried them. They seem to get a good review by people that have purchased them, for whats it worth:BS. Just wondering if they are worth my time.


----------



## txmatt

p2min said:


> Thanks a lot for the all of the great information. Have you ever thought about producing a ranking by price?


The best deals on cheap smokes come and go frequently so rankings would change more often than I have to update this thread unfortunately. I know the thread is a big read and a cliff notes version would be nice. The best was to use it is to start at the end and read back I think.



air1070 said:


> Anybody tried the GR Specials Line? I was told they are Gran Habano Seconds. Picked up a Pyramid at my local B&M for 3 bucks a few minutes ago. I'm gonna try it tonight. :tu


The GR Specials aren't seconds, they are a first quality bundle line. The Red band and Black bands are distinctly different blends than other Gran Habanos lines. I like them both!



STC Cigars said:


> RED LABEL BY GEORGE RICO (Wrapper: Habano 99 Binder: Colombian Filler: Costa Rica, Nicaraguan) This is an exciting new blend that features the sweetness of Columbian tobacco for the binder with the dark chocolate flavors of Costa Rican and the spiciness of Nicaraguan tobaccos for the fillers. This is a delicious classical blend that is medium to full bodied
> 
> BLACK LABEL BY GUILLERMO RICO _(Wrapper:Coroja Nicaragua, Binder: Hondurus, Filler: Nicaragua & Mexican) _Guillermo Rico blended the black label to remind himself of the the cigars that made in Cuba long ago. This blend combines Nicaraguan and Mexican filler tobaccos with a Honduran binder leaf. The wrapper is a Nicaraguan grown Corojo. The blend has a mellow wonderful taste with hints of almonds and cedar. It is a medium bodied.


STC also recently introduced _La Gran Fuma_ a mixed fill/sandwich cigar that may be worth trying if you can find it locally.


----------



## JMAC

Thanks for the info on the Nic overruns.

Did you ever get any of the Oldies but Goodies? Those do look interesting...


----------



## air1070

I didn't like the GR Specials I had. It was the red label. It had a similar flavor profile as the Punch "Rare Corojo" which is also Honduran I believe. I dunno, Honduran tobacco doesn't agree with me for some reason? 


I have had Hondurans that are okay...Like the Alec Bradley I had the other day and Gran Habano #5's, but I just seem to like Nic and Dom tobacco a little better.


----------



## jbo

air1070 said:


> Anybody tried the GR Specials Line? I was told they are Gran Habano Seconds. Picked up a Pyramid at my local B&M for 3 bucks a few minutes ago. I'm gonna try it tonight. :tu


I REALLY like the GR Specials. I liked the Red Label the best but the Black Label isn't bad either. In fact, the oldest cigar in my humi is a GR Red. I'm determined to not smoke it until January...but I've been tempted.


----------



## Celt

Tried another new one to me last night.

Anyone here ever smoke a La Finca? I must say I have only had one of the Maduros so far but I was pretty impressed with it for the price.

Very rich for being a budget smoke!


----------



## txmatt

Celt said:


> Tried another new one to me last night.
> 
> Anyone here ever smoke a La Finca? I must say I have only had one of the Maduros so far but I was pretty impressed with it for the price.
> 
> Very rich for being a budget smoke!


For awhile my custom user title was set to "luvs me sum lafincas". Virtualsmitty had lots of credits and was changing my user title quite frequently. I digress.

For several years during the boom I was smoking La Finca Coronas and Robustos almost exclusively. Cigar quality dropped and prices skyrocketed, even the crappy ones. During this time if you found a cigar you liked and could afford it was best to just stick with it. Probably some time in 1994 through Summer of 1998; 90%+ of the cigars I smoked were La Finca. You could buy them for around $1 a stick in box quantity at retail prices. La Finca isn't a great cigar by any means, but it is good, affordable, and *consistent*.

Mid boom, in a CA review the cigar got an "excellent" rating - significantly higher than it deserved to be honest. As a result supply and demand economics came into play on La Fincas too. Shortly after moving down to Texas I went into a cigar store and asked for a box. When it rang up for $75 I literaly choked. I bought a few overpriced singles instead and greatly reduced my cigar smoking frequency for the next 3 years. In 2001 I placed my first online cigar order for a box of LaFincas from JR - under $30 shipped. It was sometime that year I finally resumed tasting a variety of cigars.

I will almost always have a single or two of LaFinca in my cooler. If you have on that is 3+ years it gets even better. To be honest however if you don't have free space wasting in your humi there are better cigars to age.

I consider La Finca a benchmark cigar. I compare inexpensive cigars to La Finca's quality and flavor when considering if it is worth recommending or not. La Finca is a Budweiser in the cigar world; it isn't the greatest cigar but it won't suprise you or let you down either.


----------



## Celt

Very good way to put it!
Yes I did enjoy it for the price but not something I would probably buy over a bundle of Flor De Oliva Maduros. That is the cheap cigar that I tend to judge other budget smokes against because I just feel like the Oliva Bundles are very very good and a little higher quality then other bundled cigars I have tried so far.

thanks for the great reply!

:ss


----------



## Celt

Well I got my sampler from Cuban Crafters, Don Kiki Brown Labels!

Love them! very mild but a very nice tasting smoke!

Will buy more and put them away to see what some age will do


----------



## rgordin

So, does a box of 25 Carlos Torano Exodus Silver robusto for $75 qualify as a cheap smoke? I think the taste - smooth, flavorful and no harshness - qualifies as an excellent cigar for $5/stick. At $3/stick, it is a steal.


----------



## Texan in Mexico

Just found your thread, thanks for doing this, very, very cool and will check often.:cb


----------



## The Saint

JMAC said:


> Thanks for the info on the Nic overruns.
> 
> Did you ever get any of the Oldies but Goodies? Those do look interesting...


Bump

Been thinking about picking these up, for 19 bucks a bundle. But, has anyone tried them?


----------



## Celt

Have any of you tried the Pepin Fumadores at Holt's?

A value smoke from the likes of Pepin? doesnt that mean it got to be good 

Was thinking about picking a bundle of those up but want to talk to someone who has tried them. I did read one review that said they tasted just like the
Tatuaje Havana VIs, of course I havent tried those either so that doesnt help


----------



## txmatt

Celt said:


> Have any of you tried the Pepin Fumadores at Holt's?
> 
> A value smoke from the likes of Pepin? doesnt that mean it got to be good
> 
> Was thinking about picking a bundle of those up but want to talk to someone who has tried them. I did read one review that said they tasted just like the
> Tatuaje Havana VIs, of course I havent tried those either so that doesnt help


I like the Fumadores quite a bit and actually prefer them to the Havana VI line.


----------



## scoutmaster022

Celt said:


> Well I got my sampler from Cuban Crafters, Don Kiki Brown Labels!
> 
> Love them! very mild but a very nice tasting smoke!
> 
> Will buy more and put them away to see what some age will do


O enjoy them very much myself. And the white label as well:cb


----------



## dayplanner

rgordin said:


> So, does a box of 25 Carlos Torano Exodus Silver robusto for $75 qualify as a cheap smoke? I think the taste - smooth, flavorful and no harshness - qualifies as an excellent cigar for $5/stick. At $3/stick, it is a steal.


No it does not qualify. 75 dollars!? That's what Matt has spent on cigars over the last three months, let alone one box! :ss


----------



## Celt

Wow Matt, actually prefer them to the Havana VIs. That is like a $100/box smoke isnt it? If those little Fumadores are that good i better get a bundle at least 

How would you describe the taste profile? I REALLY like Don Kiki Brown Label, are they similar to those is taste at all?

Thanks for the info, this is one of the most helpful threads to broke people like me :ss


----------



## txmatt

Celt said:


> Wow Matt, actually prefer them to the Havana VIs. That is like a $100/box smoke isnt it? If those little Fumadores are that good i better get a bundle at least
> 
> How would you describe the taste profile? I REALLY like Don Kiki Brown Label, are they similar to those is taste at all?
> 
> Thanks for the info, this is one of the most helpful threads to broke people like me :ss


 I would not compare them to the DK Browns, no. There is a lot of Criollo flavor in the DK browns - look for other cigars with criollo in the blend to get that flavor.

The Fumadores seem a bit milder than the Havana VI, but still have some nice spice on the finish..

Here are some crude comparisons:
I think of the Tat Havana VI as a "ghetto Tat Brown" but because the H VI has little to no ligero it lacks spice. (excluding the Verocu of course)

I think of the Fumadore as sort of a "Ghetto Cabaiguan/DPG JJ" but it still does have some spice on the finish..



carbonbased_al said:


> No it does not qualify. 75 dollars!? That's what Matt has spent on cigars over the last three months, let alone one box!


Laugh it up there Tommy Girl!


----------



## Celt

Hey thanks Matt, great info as always!!!

When I think of Criollo benchmark I think of CAO Criollo. It is a cigar i just feel in love with not long ago but cannot afford often. That is why I must like the Don Kiki's so much and was interested in the Fumadore, because it has Criollo in it.

They do sound good though so i might still try some. Those Don Kiki Browns are really one of my favorites now though! very interesting flavor I havent gotten from too many cigars.

Thanks again for all your great help here in this thread, and everyone else that contributes :tu


----------



## Celt

If you guys were going to pick one and you wanted the stronger but also best taste of these cigars what would it be? 


1. GR Special Black

2. Pepin Fumadore


As you can see i am a Corojo and Criollo nut now so I am trying to decide which one of these do i want to try first. I love the Don Kiki Browns and Flor De Oliva Corojo so i am hoping that one of these will in that ball park in flavor and strength.

Thank you for your help


----------



## txmatt

Celt said:


> If you guys were going to pick one and you wanted the stronger but also best taste of these cigars what would it be?
> 
> 1. GR Special Black
> 
> 2. Pepin Fumadore
> 
> As you can see i am a Corojo and Criollo nut now so I am trying to decide which one of these do i want to try first. I love the Don Kiki Browns and Flor De Oliva Corojo so i am hoping that one of these will in that ball park in flavor and strength.
> 
> Thank you for your help


The GR Special is going to be the stronger of the two. You will notice the Criollo in the flavor more as well.

I like the flavor of the Fumadore a bit more; but I have been enjoying milder cigars as of late.


----------



## Celt

Thank you kindly sir!

I think I will try the GR Special first then, as long as its strong without being harsh i will like it im sure!


----------



## No1der

I wanted to add a new cigar that I just tried today and was rather impressed with. The Taboo Factory Value Blend is really a very good cigar and at a dollar a stick (sale price $19.99) is a fantastic price for a really good stick.

Just thought I'd share as I'm really impressed by these.


----------



## No1der

I wanted to add a new cigar that I just tried today and was rather impressed with. The Taboo Factory Value Blend is really a very good cigar and at a dollar a stick (sale price $19.99) is a fantastic price for a really good stick.

Just thought I'd share as I'm really impressed by these.


----------



## Celt

Awesome!
I have not heard of that, where does one find these :ss

Like I need more to buy!

Just got hit with the CI Weekly Camacho deal today!
$39 for 20 Camacho 1962s, I tried to not pull the trigger but i blacked out momentarily and it was all over by the time I came around !


----------



## taltos

Celt, if you have not ordered yet, and I think that Matt will back me up, the GR Special Black will be the milder, the Red is the stronger of the two. I would get the Fumadore if you wanted the more powerful between the GR Black and the Holts. I have both and would pick the GR Red for flavor and power. I prefer the Gran Habano flavor profile to the Pepin profile although I enjoy both.


----------



## Celt

Thank you! I have not ordered yet but i will give it some thought.

Although im not sure what the Gran Habano or the Pepin profiles taste like yet heheh

Im such a pain the butt arent I


----------



## JBI

Below is probably the best deal on this whole thread, especially considering the flavor and then the price. Well worth it and tasty with a nice zesty, rich, punch (peppery and spicy). Refer to the same title in the "Cigars" thread and "Commercial Zone" at HP for more in depth comments and pictures for anyone interested in deals. $25 bucks for a wheel of 50 is a great, great value on these extremely tasty cigars IMHO!

Here are what they look like for inquiring minds (sorry about the glare, I was in a bad spot and rushed). Pretty tasty looking for .50 cents a stick!!!:

Refer to my thread at Herfers Paradise if you want:

http://www.herfersparadise.net/portal/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=54225

http://www.herfersparadise.net/portal/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=53492










Here is the info:

An introductory BLOW OUT from Cigar Factory Outlet- 
Never heard of us? That's OK, you will. 
A true factory outlet. Nothing fancy, no frills, just dynamite prices on different things we make. 
To get a ROARING start, we're offering this:

Our #7 blend 6.5x50 wheels of 50 
FOR ONLY 25$ You read right!!! 50 cents a stick 
SunGrown wrapper from Ecuador spicy and rich 
Criollo binder 
mixed Ecuador and Honduras fillers heavy on the ligero 
This is NOT the world's finest cigar just pretty damned good for half a buck. 
Wheels only, no samplers, no singles. Shipping is $2.50 
Visa/MC 
order by e-mail [email protected] 
or by phone 888-231-1082 
Thanks 
The CFO

BTW, the guy behind this (PMag) is the same company that made the Pinar 3,000's from the Grossman Estate. He's been around for awhile.

Furthermore, I have no affiliation whatsoever, just doing my part as a friendly gesture on this board to bring great deals to the cigar smoking masses :tu Plus, we've had at it for about a week now already at HP  :r


----------



## billybarue

JBI (John) I was wondering when you were gonna come back here and let the "cat out of the bag". I've been reading up on these over at HP and I won't be able to resist much longer. Anything with your stamp of approval on it is a no brainer in my book. Is there anything out there you could compare it too?

BillyBarue


----------



## JBI

billybarue said:


> JBI (John) I was wondering when you were gonna come back here and let the "cat out of the bag". I've been reading up on these over at HP and I won't be able to resist much longer. Anything with your stamp of approval on it is a no brainer in my book. Is there anything out there you could compare it too?
> 
> BillyBarue


These are very spicy and rich, with a lot of ligero in the blend (so they may be a little much for some fresh). They are quite wet as well when you receive them, so you need to let them dry down some before smoking.

The aroma and smell is great also, kind of like ripe raisins when you put your nose in the wheel.


----------



## Celt

Ohhhhhh more cigars to buy? Again? 
:hn

AWESOME! CAnt wait!


----------



## JBI

billybarue said:


> JBI (John) I was wondering when you were gonna come back here and let the "cat out of the bag". I've been reading up on these over at HP and I won't be able to resist much longer. Anything with your stamp of approval on it is a no brainer in my book. Is there anything out there you could compare it too?
> 
> BillyBarue


Joe, tell Matt to get out of bed and read his mail at HP! :ss The coffees on, LOL! He doesn't check his PM's often apparently.


----------



## Bob

billybarue said:


> JBI (John) I was wondering when you were gonna come back here and let the "cat out of the bag". I've been reading up on these over at HP and I won't be able to resist much longer. Anything with your stamp of approval on it is a no brainer in my book. Is there anything out there you could compare it too?
> 
> BillyBarue


:tpd:


----------



## Bob

JBI said:


> Joe, tell Matt to get out of bed and read his mail at HP! :ss The coffees on, LOL! He doesn't check his PM's often apparently.


He's probably sleeping out the cold since he moved north!! Takes time to acclimate you know!!


----------



## txmatt

Bob said:


> He's probably sleeping out the cold since he moved north!! Takes time to acclimate you know!!


Haven't moved North yet, hoping I can soon though.

Thanks John for the information and for sharing it in this thread.. I don't check my PMs on HP very often though - guilty as charged.

Took the boy fishing below Lake Texoma damn today and we managed to land 18 catfish and 2 stripers..


----------



## JBI

txmatt said:


> Haven't moved North yet, hoping I can soon though.
> 
> Thanks John for the information and for sharing it in this thread.. I don't check my PMs on HP very often though - guilty as charged.
> 
> Took the boy fishing below Lake Texoma damn today and we managed to land 18 catfish and 2 stripers..


BTW, did you ever get a chance to buy or try some of the better blends of the Holts Pepin LHO's such as the dark wrapped corona gordas, dark wrapped torps or light wrapped robustos?


----------



## txmatt

JBI said:


> BTW, did you ever get a chance to buy or try some of the better blends of the Holts Pepin LHO's such as the dark wrapped corona gordas, dark wrapped torps or light wrapped robustos?


I didn't get any of the LHOs. At the time they came out I had no available room in any of my coolers; and they sold out quickly..
I am thinking I may now have just enough room to squeeze in a wheel of those Pmags, but I was also thinking about the new Tuto Fuertes as well..


----------



## billybarue

I thought you said to "Ixnay on the UtoTey" :w

FWIW I am doing the same, but what's the difference from the others.


----------



## txmatt

billybarue said:


> I thought you said to "Ixnay on the UtoTey" :w
> 
> FWIW I am doing the same, but what's the difference from the others.


I am guessing they have more ligero.. :tu I got an email from DT when they came out and I have been curious about them. Those have been flagged as my next purchase but now I am torn between them and the Pmag smokes.

Joe, how are your Yellow Label CI Legends smoking? I had another one on Friday and still believe John is missing the boat on them.. :r


----------



## JBI

txmatt said:


> I am guessing they have more ligero.. :tu I got an email from DT when they came out and I have been curious about them. Those have been flagged as my next purchase but now I am torn between them and the Pmag smokes.
> 
> Joe, how are your Yellow Label CI Legends smoking? I had another one on Friday and still believe John is missing the boat on them.. :r


LOL! I thought those Pepin Legends were a rank cheap CI shitty blend. Inferior cheap tobacco IMHO Matt. Thin smoke, not that flavorful and on the mild side. However, the 5 Vegas Miami's are great and you can get them for almost the same price if you're patient on Cbid.

Sounds like you had a good day fishing though with your son :tu.

Have you tried the 5 Vegas Miami Matt? I know Joe has been competing with Ocat for some :r.

BTW Joe, did you snag any of the Pepin LHO's?


----------



## billybarue

JBI said:


> LOL! I thought those Pepin Legends were a rank cheap CI shitty blend. Inferior cheap tobacco IMHO Matt. Thin smoke, not that flavorful and on the mild side. However, the 5 Vegas Miami's are great and you can get them for almost the same price if you're patient on Cbid.
> 
> Sounds like you had a good day fishing though with your son :tu.
> 
> Have you tried the 5 Vegas Miami Matt? I know Joe has been competing with Ocat for some :r.
> 
> BTW Joe, did you snag any of the Pepin LHO's?


Why Yes, Yes I did - thanks to you!!:ss This is exactly what I was referencing a few posts back. Sometimes I feel like a remora swimming around with you, Matt, and Oscar - you guys are gonna kill something eventually - is all I have to do is wait! I didn't get as many bundles as you!!, but you got me onto to them just early enough that I got the last bundle of CGs Holts had. I will still stand by the Yellow labels and say they are my favorite low-cost Pepin blend (to include Cigar.com corojo labels, Tat P-series, and Fumadores). I can't include the LHOs in with the other low cost smokes because I am convinced they were meant for something well above low cost. I think it was a one time good deal, but I am hoping now that DPG is working with Ashton maybe he will use Holts as a clearing house for some of his "experiments". I kind of think that is what the LHOs were.

Maybe I just got a good box of the Yellow labels. I know there have been inconsistency issues raised with them and haven't gotten a second box to find out, especially after the LHO windfall. But I really liked the ones I had.

Cheers


----------



## JBI

billybarue said:


> Why Yes, Yes I did - thanks to you!!:ss This is exactly what I was referencing a few posts back. Sometimes I feel like a remora swimming around with you, Matt, and Oscar - you guys are gonna kill something eventually - is all I have to do is wait! I didn't get as many bundles as you!!, but you got me onto to them just early enough that I got the last bundle of CGs Holts had. I will still stand by the Yellow labels and say they are my favorite low-cost Pepin blend (to include Cigar.com corojo labels, Tat P-series, and Fumadores). I can't include the LHOs in with the other low cost smokes because I am convinced they were meant for something well above low cost. I think it was a one time good deal, but I am hoping now that DPG is working with Ashton maybe he will use Holts as a clearing house for some of his "experiments". I kind of think that is what the LHOs were.
> 
> Maybe I just got a good box of the Yellow labels. I know there have been inconsistency issues raised with them and haven't gotten a second box to find out, especially after the LHO windfall. But I really liked the ones I had.
> 
> Cheers


I like the Fumadores even though they are mild and the one Cigar.com Corojo you sent me was good as well.

Yeah, the LHO's are Miami made and outstanding (way above these others we've talked about, especially the dark wrappers). The light wrapped robustos are also great and different than all the other light wrapped LHO's. They may be Cabaiguan overruns. The other light wrapped LHO's are not nearly as good.

One of these days, Matt, Oscar, you and I will have to get together and herf if at all possible.

Well, Merry Christmas to all you guys and enjoy the holidays with your family. I'm sure the new one is keeping you busy Joe.


----------



## BigFrankMD

JBI said:


> Below is probably the best deal on this whole thread, especially considering the flavor and then the price. Well worth it and tasty with a nice zesty, rich, punch (peppery and spicy). Refer to the same title in the "Cigars" thread and "Commercial Zone" at HP for more in depth comments and pictures for anyone interested in deals. $25 bucks for a wheel of 50 is a great, great value on these extremely tasty cigars IMHO!
> 
> Here are what they look like for inquiring minds (sorry about the glare, I was in a bad spot and rushed). Pretty tasty looking for .50 cents a stick!!!:
> 
> Refer to my thread at Herfers Paradise if you want:
> 
> http://www.herfersparadise.net/portal/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=54225
> 
> http://www.herfersparadise.net/portal/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=53492
> 
> Here is the info:
> 
> An introductory BLOW OUT from Cigar Factory Outlet-
> Never heard of us? That's OK, you will.
> A true factory outlet. Nothing fancy, no frills, just dynamite prices on different things we make.
> To get a ROARING start, we're offering this:
> 
> Our #7 blend 6.5x50 wheels of 50
> FOR ONLY 25$ You read right!!! 50 cents a stick
> SunGrown wrapper from Ecuador spicy and rich
> Criollo binder
> mixed Ecuador and Honduras fillers heavy on the ligero
> This is NOT the world's finest cigar just pretty damned good for half a buck.
> Wheels only, no samplers, no singles. Shipping is $2.50
> Visa/MC
> order by e-mail [email protected]
> or by phone 888-231-1082
> Thanks
> The CFO
> 
> BTW, the guy behind this (PMag) is the same company that made the Pinar 3,000's from the Grossman Estate. He's been around for awhile.
> 
> Furthermore, I have no affiliation whatsoever, just doing my part as a friendly gesture on this board to bring great deals to the cigar smoking masses :tu Plus, we've had at it for about a week now already at HP  :r


Tried to email about these sticks and the email address is bad...ANy idea?


----------



## Celt

So how are those Tutos?

I have been eyeballing his site, they look yummy!


----------



## JBI

BigFrankMD said:


> Tried to email about these sticks and the email address is bad...ANy idea?


Just call them.


----------



## txmatt

BigFrankMD said:


> Tried to email about these sticks and the email address is bad...ANy idea?


Try [email protected]. He corrected his email address somewhere in the HP thread, so if that doesn't work let us know here and I can search through the thread again.



JBI said:


> I like the Fumadores even though they are mild and the one Cigar.com Corojo you sent me was good as well.
> 
> Yeah, the LHO's are Miami made and outstanding (way above these others we've talked about, especially the dark wrappers). The light wrapped robustos are also great and different than all the other light wrapped LHO's. They may be Cabaiguan overruns. The other light wrapped LHO's are not nearly as good.
> 
> One of these days, Matt, Oscar, you and I will have to get together and herf if at all possible.
> 
> Well, Merry Christmas to all you guys and enjoy the holidays with your family. I'm sure the new one is keeping you busy Joe.


Cabaiguan overruns?!?! You are KILLING me! If you know anyone who bought one too many bundles of those then let me know.. I knew I should have ordered some of those even though I didn't have any storage space! :r


----------



## JBI

BTW, I haven't smoked the Tuto Fuerte version, but according to a few that have, they seem to be about the same strength as the reg. line. Not much of a difference.


----------



## txmatt

JBI said:


> BTW, I haven't smoked the Tuto Fuerte version, but according to a few that have, they seem to be about the same strength as the reg. line. Not much of a difference.


That's great information! I know most people like the Toro the best but I still prefer the Corona. I will hold off on adding more Tutos to the Humis then to get on some of the Pmags.


----------



## JBI

txmatt said:


> That's great information! I know most people like the Toro the best but I still prefer the Corona. I will hold off on adding more Tutos to the Humis then to get on some of the Pmags.


And you're right, the correct email is: [email protected]. Pmag corrected it later in the thread. However, you guys are much better off just calling them and asking for Barbara: 888-231-1082 .


----------



## Celt

Well I bit! I couldnt resist the deal!

I called and ordered a wheel to see what all the hub bub was about 

Very nice people!


----------



## Tricker-cl

I also ordered a wheel this afternoon. The guy said send a check when I smoke them and see how good they are. Didn't even have to tell the wife today. Muahaha:chk


----------



## bobarian

I pulled the trigger myself. How can you go wrong? Buy 50 smokes and not pay for them until later??? :ss Thats my kind of introductory offer!:tu


----------



## JBI

He's a good guy and it's a very good offer as I've said. Smoked them first, then pay! :tu


----------



## mtg972

Well, I finally caved in and jumped on the bandwagon. So far the reviews sound promising. I can't wait til they get here. cheers


----------



## Pmagus

Damn- you guys are having fun with this, eh?
There's another new one over at HP in the Commercial Zone, under "New Specials from the OUTLET"

Details are:
*2 new specials* from now till the 21st. And fear not, the original #7 wheel deal is still available.

Special #1: Blend #7 6x52s in wheels of 50 $25 plus P&H which we have to raise to $5 so $30 total. This is the same #7 cigar but a different size, and a little less wet.

Special #2: HH bundles of 25 longfiller cigars in Creamy Connecticut :w
or Spciy SumatraMaduro:ss. 
Robustos $32.50 
Toros $35 
Gran Torpedos or Dbl Coronas $37.50 
SUPERToros (6x60) $40

These specials are NOT "on approval" offers :hnso its Visa/MC or Check/MoneyOrder

Thanks, as always, for your support 
CFO 
C.I.G.A.R Factory Outlet 
888-231-1082 
[email protected]


----------



## JBI

Keep in mind (if you bought some) that these need some age, some settling and some time to firm-up and dry out a bit.


----------



## JBI

As I've smoked more, some are absolutely fuller than others in the wheel. I had one last night that was on the mild/medium side. However, you get 50 for $25 bucks (so it is what it is).


----------



## aerochris

I ordered a wheel today. They should be here by the middle of next week. I'm a little nervous to try them. Hopefully they are good.


----------



## JBI

aerochris said:


> I ordered a wheel today. They should be here by the middle of next week. I'm a little nervous to try them. Hopefully they are good.


They're 50 cents a piece, it's not like you're betting your retirement on it or your world is gonna end if you don't like them :r :ss


----------



## billybarue

I have no willpower - done!


----------



## BigFrankMD

anyone want to split a wheel? dunno wtf to do with 50 cigars.


----------



## txmatt

Do we have any opinions/reviews on the 50 cent CFO/PMagus cigars yet? A bunch of you bought 'em, how about letting us know what you think...


----------



## Tricker-cl

I got mine and had to light one. It was a bit harsh(cold from the trip and a little wet). But man there is promise! I can't wait til these settle down a bit then I think they will really shine. The one I had was definitely a fuller side of medium. Thanks again for the awesome steals I find in this thread. As a side note just got a box of CI legends yellow(pepin) for $43. The ones I've had so far were great. MY cooler is getting full!


----------



## Celt

Just got mine tonight 

Going to let them have a little nap until tomorrow and warm up, maybe dry out a bit then have one.

Will post my very noob findings as soon as I try one.

I appreciate being able to try these before paying for them. Stand up guy!


----------



## JBI

If you guys want some more comments/reviews since we've had at them a little longer until more of you guys get yours' and they've had a chance to dry out some, check here:

http://72.232.227.162/portal/module...&t=53492&sid=fa28e4bc6dea89c2b02be4eec74d6b90

or here:

http://72.232.227.162/portal/module...&t=54225&sid=fa28e4bc6dea89c2b02be4eec74d6b90

It's constantly update.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Didn't know if anyone mentioned these, but I think they're worth mentioning. The Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Machito's are available at Famous-Smoke at a box of 50 for $131.99. For under three bucks a stick this seems like a steal.


----------



## mtg972

My wheel arrived yesterday. I don't have the willpower to wait so I fired one up immediately. Mine look exactly like the ones pictured earlier in the thread. As I lit it I caught a whiff of wine/burnt cherry and a lot of spice. The first couple of inches had some harshness, but not enough to make me put it down. It mellowed down after a while and it was basically straight forward tobacco from there on, with some spiciness. The draw and construction were good. 

A couple of hours later I had another. This one started out very mellow with no harshness at all. It picked up strength as I neared the halfway point, and got progressively stronger as I went along. Flavor wise it stayed consistent all the way through, straight tobacco, no bitterness, medium-full in body. One interesting thing I noticed was that the aroma was pleasant, a lot less funky than most cigars. I'm not really sure what I can compare these to. Overall, a pretty decent cigar, and at 50 cents a stick you can't go wrong. The label on the bottom of the bundle says they were rolled Feb 07. It'll be interesting to see what they're like after some time in the humi, they show a lot of promise. cheers


----------



## Tricker-cl

update, I have just smoked my third one and these are great cigars. a little different flavor than I usually smoke(sweetness?but full body and a little spicy) I love them. Gonna try a different size from the flyer I got with my order as I generally like a little bigger ring gauge than these. You would be crazy not to get some of these. Can't wait to let these rest and then try


FYI thanks for all of this info, I just ordered a box of fumadores from holts, and got the free 5 pack.Also the pepin legends I got in were great. I had some other ones before that didn't have a lot of spice but the first one I smoked brought a smile to my face. Spicey goodness:dr. I keep trying to tell my wife that you guys are saving me money!!!


----------



## billybarue

Got my wheel as well. Can't keep my nose out of the bundle - they smell awesome. Very wet so I am gonna wait these out for awhile. I trust the reviews and JBIs original assessment so I am sure we got a great deal.

Everybody "Gauge Up" JBI for putting us on to these!!!

FWIW I just finished my first stick from a box of LVH Silencios. I should have dry boxed this one longer, but still a great little cigar. No change from the previous batch as far as I can tell. 

BillyBarue


----------



## JBI

billybarue said:


> Got my wheel as well. Can't keep my nose out of the bundle - they smell awesome. Very wet so I am gonna wait these out for awhile. I trust the reviews and JBIs original assessment so I am sure we got a great deal.
> 
> Everybody "Gauge Up" JBI for putting us on to these!!!
> 
> FWIW I just finished my first stick from a box of LVH Silencios. I should have dry boxed this one longer, but still a great little cigar. No change from the previous batch as far as I can tell.
> 
> BillyBarue


They smell good, don't they Joe? Pmag has a ton of other interesting stuff as well. You can inquire with him or Barbara. For example, another unique blend I received from him recently are these cognac/oak aged cigars in a neat box that flips open in the middle. Tasty and rich!


----------



## gamayrouge

billybarue said:


> Got my wheel as well. Can't keep my nose out of the bundle - they smell awesome. Very wet so I am gonna wait these out for awhile. I trust the reviews and JBIs original assessment so I am sure we got a great deal.
> 
> Everybody "Gauge Up" JBI for putting us on to these!!!
> 
> FWIW I just finished my first stick from a box of LVH Silencios. I should have dry boxed this one longer, but still a great little cigar. No change from the previous batch as far as I can tell.
> 
> BillyBarue


I emailed but got no reply. I think I'll give a call when payday comes around.:chk


----------



## wrinklenuts

I just smoked another .50 cent Pmagus cigar and it was wonderful. I'm going to have to pick up a couple more wheels.


----------



## sandsman1

hi guys anybody buy any of the stick on the left i got that as a sample and i gotta say what a tasty cigar spicy then mello sweet then spicy finish i dont know what there callin it but i want some haha the one on the right is the #7s and they look nice also but like its been said needs time to dry-- the other one i smoked and it was just right out of the box still chilly haha --- uif anyone knows what its called im thinkin its the spicy wrapper that is listed but what size or name would it be thanks sands

Big Frank ill get a box out tomorrow i just packed it so i just gotta get
over there


----------



## ritan

I understand the bonus cigar is an "Ecuadoran puro maduro perfecto with a SunGrown Maduro wrapper. medium-full in flavor". That was the case last month, not sure if it has changed for the new year.


----------



## sandsman1

thanks ritan i enjoyed that smoke and wanted to grab a few more prob would be even better if it sat for a few weeks or more seeya sands


----------



## JBI

sandsman1 said:


> hi guys anybody buy any of the stick on the left i got that as a sample and i gotta say what a tasty cigar spicy then mello sweet then spicy finish i dont know what there callin it but i want some haha the one on the right is the #7s and they look nice also but like its been said needs time to dry-- the other one i smoked and it was just right out of the box still chilly haha --- uif anyone knows what its called im thinkin its the spicy wrapper that is listed but what size or name would it be thanks sands
> 
> Big Frank ill get a box out tomorrow i just packed it so i just gotta get
> over there


Ecuadoran puro maduro perfecto with a great SunGrown Maduro wrapper. Medium-Full in flavor; a variety of sizes around the OUTLET. They haven't made a specific offer for these yet, but the price point is $1.50. :ss


----------



## sandsman1

well i enjoyed emailin back and forth with barb very nice young lady and any place with a pleasent customer service staff and a decent smoke and price what more can ya ask for,, they can have my biz -- i always said nuttin like service with a smile haha -- and when they say no prob instead of putting them aside for ya ill send them and you can send a check when you get yours since im on ss also gets my biz -- thanks for the info JBI -- seeya --sands


----------



## chupacabrah

BigFrankMD said:


> anyone want to split a wheel? dunno wtf to do with 50 cigars.


I would be interested in a split, I have nowhere to put the whole 50!
(if this is still going on...)


----------



## sandsman1

Big Frank i just mailed that out so its movin

DC.--- 0306 3030 0000 9768 9051
.
.


----------



## hotnsmoken

sandsman1 said:


> well i enjoyed emailin back and forth with barb very nice young lady and any place with a pleasent customer service staff and a decent smoke and price what more can ya ask for,, they can have my biz -- i always said nuttin like service with a smile haha -- and when they say no prob instead of putting them aside for ya ill send them and you can send a check when you get yours since im on ss also gets my biz -- thanks for the info JBI -- seeya --sands


You are absolutely correct; I was smiling for the rest of the day after I spoke to her. That's impressive considering I only smile when I got a Cigar in my mouth and a Fishing Rod in the hand!

I'm up in Toronto and she's shipping them to me for a mere $12.50 Fedex. No gouge and good service. Maybe it's a mirage?


----------



## dwhitacre

Triolent said:


> I'd like to mention JM's Dominican cigars. I picked up a few of these last month. They are very mild cigars (although some webaite claim medium), but seem to have just enough flavor to keep me interested. I get them from a local smoke shop from $2-$3, but I have seen them online for well under $2 per stick.
> 
> Definitely would recommend and would be interested to see if any other BOTLs like this cigar! :ss
> 
> try this or this


I like the JM's as an everyday type smoke. I give to people who like mild to medium strength. Real cheap too!


----------



## jcruse64

I, too, bit on the wheel of $0.50 sticks. I lit one up when it came in, and liked it. Just lit another up, 11 days later, and liked that one too. Still a little damp, but great taste at this price.

Joe


----------



## Celt

I also got in on the 50 wheel deal.
So far I am a little troubled as I have had them for a few weeks now and dry boxed them as told but after checking them again last night and they still smell very much of ammonia 

I dont think that is what they are supposed to smell like but it is strong.

I might try to go ahead and smoke one tonight regardless just to see what they taste like but I am not hopeful with the way they smell right now.

Is there a chance that maybe i got a bad wheel? Or am i confusing that ammonia smell with something else maybe? I just dont know 

I will post back after tonight.


----------



## bobarian

Celt said:


> I also got in on the 50 wheel deal.
> So far I am a little troubled as I have had them for a few weeks now and dry boxed them as told but after checking them again last night and they still smell very much of ammonia
> 
> I dont think that is what they are supposed to smell like but it is strong.
> 
> I might try to go ahead and smoke one tonight regardless just to see what they taste like but I am not hopeful with the way they smell right now.
> 
> Is there a chance that maybe i got a bad wheel? Or am i confusing that ammonia smell with something else maybe? I just dont know
> 
> I will post back after tonight.


Havent checked mine recently, but if they smell of ammonia DO NOT SMOKE THEM. They are going through what is called "the sick period". They need to rest longer. Not only to dry out but to lose the ammonia taste/smell. :tu


----------



## billybarue

I just posted a sampler for sale here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1389418#post1389418

There are some cigars in there from this thread if you're interested in a sampler.


----------



## chupacabrah

billybarue said:


> I just posted a sampler for sale here:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1389418#post1389418
> 
> There are some cigars in there from this thread if you're interested in a sampler.


thats a really great idea. i'd be very interested in a sampler if i had any more space left, or cash on hand lol


----------



## chupacabrah

chupacabrah said:


> thats a really great idea. i'd be very interested in a sampler if i had any more space left, or cash on hand lol


The website is up now... www.thecigarFO.com

I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a full wheel of the blend #7 Reserva :tu


----------



## sandsman1

thanks for the heads up jon i just grabbed one of those too wanna see what they taste like dry -- i didnt have a prob with them wet but i dont think ill have any left of them to taste dry haha -- sands


----------



## gamayrouge

Talked to barb, got my order up n running! w00t!


----------



## bobarian

gamayrouge said:


> Talked to barb, got my order up n running! w00t!


Barbara is great! I think I gave you one of the original #7's at the herf. They are the ones with the plain gold band at the bottom. I pulled the trigger on a wheel of the #7 Reserva's this week as well. :tu


----------



## mostholycerebus

Anyone wanna split two wheels? I was thinking the 6.5x50 and the 6x50, so we'd end up with 25 of each size. LMK w/PM, THX.


----------



## Poriggity

Sweet, I'm ordering a wheel now 
Scott


----------



## Poriggity

Trigger officially pulled on a wheel of the #7. 
Scott


----------



## netprophet21

Poriggity said:


> Sweet, I'm ordering a wheel now
> Scott


I really want to join oyu but I just don't know if I have the storage room... :cb


----------



## sandsman1

i just dug out my 25 qt igloo cooler and threw an old empty ceder box in and some beads so it will be ready when they come haha i fig that will hold them for awile


----------



## Poriggity

netprophet21 said:


> I really want to join oyu but I just don't know if I have the storage room... :cb


Just do it. Room is of no consequence.. you can always find the room! Or have them shipped to me and I will keep them nice for you, all for the low low price of 20 from your wheel  
Scott


----------



## bobarian

Smoked a #7 tonite at the Brentwood herf. They have been resting for about a month now. Still could use a bit more rest, started out a little rough, but give this one a chance. About a third in it started to develop some nice flavors and the burn evened out. No harshness or bitterness, not the most sophisticated stick, but a great value. It will be interesting to try the Reserva's when they come in next week. :ss:tu


----------



## Poriggity

I've been away from here, and cigars for a while, and recently have picked it back up. My humidor is completely empty right now, and I am feeling the need to re-season it. This was just what I needed to pick the hobby back up I think 
Scott


----------



## billybarue

Poriggity said:


> I've been away from here, and cigars for a while, and recently have picked it back up. *My humidor is completely empty *right now, and I am feeling the need to re-season it. This was just what I needed to pick the hobby back up I think
> Scott


After you cornered the market on Buena Cosechas before you left, I figured you would have a few hundred of those left :r. I wish I did!!!

Welcome back to "cheapo" land!!

BillyBarue


----------



## Poriggity

Thanks bro! I know I cornered that market, and went through them all. I have been away from the land of cigars completely for a LONG time. I'm glad to be back, and can't wait to get back to postwhoring 
Scott


----------



## Dodgercat

When I ordered Babara talked me into the Maduro Sun Grown selection as well. Has anyone had any experience with this offering ?


----------



## chupacabrah

Dodgercat said:


> When I ordered Babara talked me into the Maduro Sun Grown selection as well. Has anyone had any experience with this offering ?


I was wondering the same thing, about all of the rest of their offerings as well.

has anyone bought anything else they have? CAC, ARS, sungrown maduros, etc....


----------



## dayplanner

Matt has been absent from this thread for a long time. Has he given up on cheapies!? :mn


----------



## chupacabrah

carbonbased_al said:


> Matt has been absent from this thread for a long time. Has he given up on cheapies!? :mn


hmmm I think I do recall reading a thread where he mentioned that he smokes Pepins almost exclusively these days.....

:mn


----------



## borndead1

Smoking a Perdomo Fresh-Rolled torpedo right now and I gotta say it is a tasty cigar. I am not a Perdomo fan, but these are a winner to me. They are Nicaraguan puros, VERY Nicaraguan flavor. Deep, rich and spicy with a sweet finish that lingers on the palate. Razor sharp burn and not a hint of ammonia or bitterness. Even at retail they are a helluva deal. $80-$90 for wheels of 50.

_"Hi-ho...hi-ho...it's off to C-bid I go..."_ :ss


----------



## sandsman1

Dodgercat said:


> When I ordered Babara talked me into the Maduro Sun Grown selection as well. Has anyone had any experience with this offering ?


not yet but ill be waiting to hear what you think of them i been smokin the #7's wet and except for a tasteless one every now and then which for the price you can hardley mind i think there great for the price they are what they are cheep and smokable im sure some would say not for me,, but i havent gone on an expensive diet of stogies yet so they do me just fine haha-- ive smoked some more expensive ones wit not much more taste so if i hit a dud every now and then so be it im still way ahead of the game haha -- i should be gettin a #7 reserva wheel deliverd today there the same they say just been drying a year i think it was


----------



## txmatt

carbonbased_al said:


> Matt has been absent from this thread for a long time. Has he given up on cheapies!? :mn


I am keeping all of my secrets to myself now. I am hoping it will stop certain people calling me on Friday night whiltst drunk (from only 3 beers mind you) and begging for new cheap cigar suggestions..

Seriously though I have just been busy job searching lately, and once you stock up on soo many bargain cigars you do have to stop and smoke them..

OK, here is a cheapie I don't think I have reviewed yet.. I broke out one of my CI Legends Grey Label (Cusano) yesterday afternoon while running errands. It gives a rich flavor that has a nice progression from the light side of medium to medium+ while you smoke it. There is little to no spice or pepper to the cigar yet I still found it to be satisfying. (I can't say the same for the much more expensive Cusano 18.) If you are a fan of Private Stock or Bundles by H. Kelner (aka 3x3/4x4) you should give these Grey Label Legends a try. The Legends seem to have less of the grassy flavor that the Davidoff Bundles do at less than a year old. I would say the cigar is worth its $3/stick price point at CI, but it is a bargain when you can snag the box for $30 - $40 from cigarbid. (There are 3 boxes @ $37 right now that will end tonght, I wouldn't bid over 40, I got my box for 35 I think.)

Out of all of my cheapies, the Tabacalera Tropical 2006 Cuban Leaf are what I have been enjoying the most. Has anyone had any luck locating an online retailer that still has '06 ones in stock?


----------



## dayplanner

txmatt said:


> I am keeping all of my secrets to myself now. I am hoping it will stop certain people calling me on Friday night whiltst drunk (from only 3 beers mind you) and begging for new cheap cigar suggestions..


3 Rochefort 10s will make just about anybody silly. You ever get around to trying that cheap ass cigar the Pinar guy was selling?


----------



## duckmanco

Anyone seen or tried these yet?

Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-3SB&cat=3

for about $10.00 north of a 5'er of the real deal, this would certainly not be a bad way to at least get an idea of the flavor profile.

I have a 5'er of the robusto and the torps of the long filler smokes, and have only smoked one and found it intriguing, but this seems worth looking into...


----------



## chupacabrah

Here's a list I've made of the ~$2 and less cigars from this thread, edited out the ones that people reviewed as not being all that great.

Disclaimer: I have not personally tried any of these yet. Just to kind of concise the thread a little. It's not a complete list, just mainly the ones where I saw good things. I'm sure someone else can do a better list 


If they retail more than $2 at holt's or CI, then Cbid is the place to go. :tu



Rocky Patel The Edge Counterfeits
Don Tuto
Indian Tabac: Cuban Corojo/Super Fuerte/Classic/Cameroon
Fumadore
Boardwalk, 
Brahma Black
Holts Factory Maduros, 
Tropical Fever Corojo, 
NICARAGUAN OVERRUNS (Holts)
El Credito
La Finca
Jose Marti.
Evelio Oviedo
"Fine Catch" (Holts)
famous 3000 nic
Indepencia by La Aurora 
Tropical Fever Corojo or Maduro
Don Kiki brown Label,
5 VEGAS "CLASSIC"
5 VEGAS LIMITADA 2005
5 VEGAS GOLD
Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas
CI Legends Grey Label (Cusano)


----------



## chupacabrah

I finally went through the last 7 pages, and I made the above list bigger...and sorted it:



Sub_$2_List said:


> 5 VEGAS "CLASSIC"5 VEGAS GOLD5 VEGAS LIMITADA 2005Boardwalk, Brahma BlackCameroon Crazy ($10/10) any size --CICI Legends Grey Label (Cusano) Condega Connecticut - $39.95 - $46.95/20 at HoltsConnecticut Crazy ($7/10) any size.Don Juan Special Cuban Blend - $27.95/20 Robusto, $39.95/20 Churchill at HoltsDon Kiki Brown Label Botella $36.99/25 ($1.48/ea) - http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/351Don TutoEl CreditoEvelio Oviedofamous 3000 nicFine Catch (Holts)FumadoreGran Habano 3 Siglos FumasHabanos Puros Fuerte #4 - $71.95/25 at Mrbundles.com. Holts Factory Maduros, Indepencia by La Aurora Indian Tabac Mega Sampler $49.95 for 24 cigars & a free humidor at Cigars InternationalIndian Tabac: Cuban Corojo/Super Fuerte/Classic/CameroonJose Marti.La FincaLa Flor del Caney Bouquet $34.99/25 ($1.40/ea)NICARAGUAN OVERRUNS (Holts)Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet $47.99/20 ($2.40/ea)Rocky Patel The Edge CounterfeitsTAMPA SWEETHEARTSTropical Fever Corojo or MaduroTropical Fever Corojo,





txmatt said:


> JRCigars keeps me in great cheap cigars when other deals are hard to find. I have gone through many boxes of the following. I don't mention them often anymore because I sometimes feel the are "a given" when it comes to value cigars. While deals on good closeouts come and go, these babies have remained consistant good cheap smokes.. Some of the cigars are available with wrapper choices; I linked my preferred wrapper.
> 
> Sancho Panza Valiente $42.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=SPVA
> SANCHO PANZA DOUBLE MADURO Quixote $35.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...w&itemcode=SPQ
> Mayorga High Octane Robusto Trios $49/27
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...temcode=MYHTR3
> Maria Mancini DeGaulle - 43.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=MMDG
> Mantequilla X - $31.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=MQX3
> Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothschilde - $103.95/50
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...itemcode=SLRR3


hopefully that helps sorting through 20+ pages of junk :ss


----------



## Poriggity

VERY COOL! Time to save in my favorites 
Scott


----------



## Diesel

Matt,

Thanks for taking the guess work out of this cigar noob trying to find a daily smoke or two. Appreciate the information.


----------



## gamayrouge

A nice 3 dollar smoke would be Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild. :tu


----------



## chupacabrah

updated list again -- added Punch



Cheaper_(sub-$2)_List said:


> 5 VEGAS "CLASSIC"
> 5 VEGAS GOLD
> 5 VEGAS LIMITADA 2005
> Boardwalk,
> Brahma Black
> Cameroon Crazy ($10/10) any size --CI
> CI Legends Grey Label (Cusano)
> Condega Connecticut - $39.95 - $46.95/20 at Holts
> Connecticut Crazy ($7/10) any size.
> Don Juan Special Cuban Blend - $27.95/20 Robusto, $39.95/20 Churchill at Holts
> Don Kiki Brown Label Botella $36.99/25 ($1.48/ea) - http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/351
> Don Tuto
> El Credito
> Evelio Oviedo
> famous 3000 nic
> Fine Catch (Holts)
> Fumadore
> Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas
> Habanos Puros Fuerte #4 - $71.95/25 at Mrbundles.com.
> Holts Factory Maduros,
> Indepencia by La Aurora
> Indian Tabac Mega Sampler $49.95 for 24 cigars & a free humidor at Cigars International
> Indian Tabac: Cuban Corojo/Super Fuerte/Classic/Cameroon
> Jose Marti.
> La Finca
> La Flor del Caney Bouquet $34.99/25 ($1.40/ea)
> NICARAGUAN OVERRUNS (Holts)
> Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet $47.99/20 ($2.40/ea)
> Punch Elite (Maduro)
> Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild ~$3
> Rocky Patel The Edge Counterfeits
> TAMPA SWEETHEARTS
> TheCigarFO.com bundles -- $0.50 each #7 Blend, other blends cheap as well
> Tropical Fever Corojo or Maduro
> Tropical Fever Corojo,





txmatt said:


> ------------------------------------------
> 
> JRCigars keeps me in great cheap cigars when other deals are hard to find. I have gone through many boxes of the following. I don't mention them often anymore because I sometimes feel the are "a given" when it comes to value cigars. While deals on good closeouts come and go, these babies have remained consistant good cheap smokes.. Some of the cigars are available with wrapper choices; I linked my preferred wrapper.
> 
> Sancho Panza Valiente $42.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=SPVA
> SANCHO PANZA DOUBLE MADURO Quixote $35.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...w&itemcode=SPQ
> Mayorga High Octane Robusto Trios $49/27
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...temcode=MYHTR3
> Maria Mancini DeGaulle - 43.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=MMDG
> Mantequilla X - $31.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=MQX3
> Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothschilde - $103.95/50
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...itemcode=SLRR3
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Buena Cosecha - $2.95 for 3 Churchills, 4 Robustos, or 5 Coronas at Holts
> http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommer...cgrfnbr=196475
> 
> Brahma - $17.95 - $19.95/bndl 10 ($1.79 - $1.99/ea) at Holts.
> http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommer...cgrfnbr=197069
> 
> La Vieja Habana The Early Years Silencio - $80/bx 40 ($2.00ea) Currently OOS
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/p...m=CS-XEA&cat=3
> 
> Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Robusto - $39.95/ bndl 20 ($2.00/ea) BACKORDERED
> http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/s...cfm/inum/24052
> 
> Flor de Ybor City Sungrown Belicoso - $55/bndl 20 ($2.75/ea) from Tampasweetheart.com
> http://tampasweetheart.com/?page=sho...3ffffa93b3fb3&
> 
> Oliva Serie 'G' Special G - $108/bx 40 ($2.70/ea) at Cigars International
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/p...m=CS-FBA&cat=3
> 
> Petersen Gran Reserva Robusto: - $49.95/25 ($2.00/ea) at Holts
> http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommer...cgrfnbr=186981
> 
> Don Juan Special Cuban Blend Churchill- $39.95/20 ($2.00/ea) at Holts
> http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommer...cgrfnbr=197071
> 
> Condega Connecticut - $39.95 - $46.95/20 ($2.00 - $2.35/ea) at Holts
> http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommer...cgrfnbr=196110
> 
> Indian Tabac Classic Mega Sampler - $49.95 for 24 cigars + free humidor ($2.08/ea) at Cigars International
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/p...t=106&page=all
> 
> Sancho Panza Valiente - $42.95/20 ($2.15/ea) at JR
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=SPVA
> 
> Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote - $35.95/20 ($1.80/ea) at JR
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...w&itemcode=SPQ
> 
> Mayorga High Octane Robusto Trios - $49.00/27 ($1.81/ea) at JR Currently OOS
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...temcode=MYHTR3
> 
> Maria Mancini DeGaulle - 43.95/20 ($2.20/ea) at JR
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=MMDG
> 
> Mantequilla X - $31.95/20 ($1.60/ea) at JR
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=MQX3
> 
> Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothschilde - $103.95/50 ($2.08/ea) at JR
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...itemcode=SLRR3
> 
> Leoninos - $50-$70/bx 25 ($2 - $2.80/ea) at Cigars International.
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/p...m=CS-U2A&cat=3
> 
> Flor De Oliva Corojo 5x50 - $34.95/bndl 25 ($1.39/ea) at Famous
> http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/s...cfm/inum/18697
> 
> GR Specials Black Labal - $28.60 - $31.20/bndl 25 ($1.14 - $1.25/ea) at AtlanticCigar.com.
> http://www.atlanticcigar.com/grspecials.html


----------



## txmatt

Good job consolidating the recommendations Chupacabra!

couple notes for you next update:
you have Tropical Fever listed twice in the first box
Buena Cosecha is no longer available at Holt's however the Toro size is still available at Fuller's Pullers here.
Brahma is long gone, and the newer Brama Blacks aren't as good
The Peterson's Gran Reserves are gone from both CI and Holts
The Don Juan SCB is gone from Holt's
Cameroon Crazy was at Holt's, but is now gone.
At some point I recommended Connecticut Yankee from CI, I notice Fuller's Pullers has them on closeout now, watch CBid for them as well.


----------



## chupacabrah

txmatt said:


> Good job consolidating the recommendations Chupacabra!
> 
> couple notes for you next update:
> 
> you have Tropical Fever listed twice in the first box
> Buena Cosecha is no longer available at Holt's however the Toro size is still available at Fuller's Pullers here.
> Brahma is long gone, and the newer Brama Blacks aren't as good
> The Peterson's Gran Reserves are gone from both CI and Holts
> The Don Juan SCB is gone from Holt's
> Cameroon Crazy was at Holt's, but is now gone.
> At some point I recommended Connecticut Yankee from CI, I notice Fuller's Pullers has them on closeout now, watch CBid for them as well.


you're the expert! :tu 
i'll incorporate those updates next time....as long as you don't mind me consolidating. I dont want to hyjack your thread or anything :ss

Good looking out about the brahma blacks....I almost ordered some.

here's new and improved updated list with txmatt's suggestions :tu:



Cheaper_(sub-$2)_List said:


> 5 VEGAS "CLASSIC"
> 
> 5 VEGAS GOLD
> 
> 5 VEGAS LIMITADA 2005
> 
> Boardwalk,
> 
> Cameroon Crazy
> 
> CI Legends Grey Label (Cusano)
> 
> Condega Connecticut - $39.95 - $46.95/20 ($2.00 - $2.35/ea) at Holts -- http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommer...cgrfnbr=196110
> 
> Connecticut Crazy ($7/10) any size.
> 
> Connecticut Yankee from CI (I notice Fuller's Pullers has them on closeout now, watch CBid for them as well)
> 
> Don Juan Special Cuban Blend - $27.95/20 Robusto, $39.95/20 Churchill at Holts
> 
> Don Kiki Brown Label Botella $36.99/25 ($1.48/ea) - http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/351
> 
> Don Tuto
> 
> El Credito
> 
> Evelio Oviedo
> 
> Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Robusto - $39.95/ bndl 20 ($2.00/ea) -- http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/s...cfm/inum/24052
> 
> Fine Catch (Holts)
> 
> Flor De Oliva Corojo 5x50 - $34.95/bndl 25 ($1.39/ea) at Famous -- http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/s...cfm/inum/18697
> 
> Flor de Ybor City Sungrown Belicoso - $55/bndl 20 ($2.75/ea) from Tampasweetheart.com -- http://tampasweetheart.com/?page=sho...3ffffa93b3fb3&
> 
> Fumadore
> 
> Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas
> 
> GR Specials Black Labal - $28.60 - $31.20/bndl 25 ($1.14 - $1.25/ea) at AtlanticCigar.com. -- http://www.atlanticcigar.com/grspecials.html
> 
> Habanos Puros Fuerte #4 - $71.95/25 at Mrbundles.com.
> 
> Holts Factory Maduros,
> 
> Indepencia by La Aurora
> 
> Indian Tabac Classic Mega Sampler - $49.95 for 24 cigars + free humidor ($2.08/ea) at Cigars International -- http://www.cigarsinternational.com/p...t=106&page=all
> 
> Indian Tabac: Cuban Corojo/Super Fuerte/Classic/Cameroon
> 
> Jose Marti.
> 
> La Finca
> 
> La Flor del Caney Bouquet $34.99/25 ($1.40/ea)
> 
> La Vieja Habana The Early Years Silencio - $80/bx 40 ($2.00ea) -- http://www.cigarsinternational.com/p...m=CS-XEA&cat=3
> 
> Leoninos - $50-$70/bx 25 ($2 - $2.80/ea) at Cigars International. -- http://www.cigarsinternational.com/p...m=CS-U2A&cat=3
> 
> NICARAGUAN OVERRUNS (Holts)
> 
> Mantequilla X - $31.95/20 ($1.60/ea) at JR -- http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=MQX3
> 
> Maria Mancini DeGaulle - 43.95/20 ($2.20/ea) at JR -- http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=MMDG
> 
> Mayorga High Octane Robusto Trios - $49.00/27 ($1.81/ea) at JR -- http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...temcode=MYHTR3
> 
> Oliva Serie 'G' Special G - $108/bx 40 ($2.70/ea) at Cigars International -- http://www.cigarsinternational.com/p...m=CS-FBA&cat=3
> 
> Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet $47.99/20 ($2.40/ea)
> 
> Punch Elite (Maduro)
> 
> Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild ~$3
> 
> Rocky Patel The Edge Counterfeits
> 
> Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothschilde - $103.95/50 ($2.08/ea) at JR -- http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...itemcode=SLRR3
> 
> Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote - $35.95/20 ($1.80/ea) at JR -- http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...w&itemcode=SPQ
> 
> Sancho Panza Valiente - $42.95/20 ($2.15/ea) at JR -- http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=SPVA
> 
> TAMPA SWEETHEARTS
> 
> TheCigarFO.com bundles -- $0.50 each #7 Blend, other blends cheap as well
> 
> Tropical Fever Corojo or Maduro





txmatt said:


> ------------------------------------------
> 
> JRCigars keeps me in great cheap cigars when other deals are hard to find. I have gone through many boxes of the following. I don't mention them often anymore because I sometimes feel the are "a given" when it comes to value cigars. While deals on good closeouts come and go, these babies have remained consistant good cheap smokes.. Some of the cigars are available with wrapper choices; I linked my preferred wrapper.
> 
> Sancho Panza Valiente $42.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=SPVA
> 
> SANCHO PANZA DOUBLE MADURO Quixote $35.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...w&itemcode=SPQ
> 
> Mayorga High Octane Robusto Trios $49/27
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...temcode=MYHTR3
> 
> Maria Mancini DeGaulle - 43.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=MMDG
> 
> Mantequilla X - $31.95/20
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...&itemcode=MQX3
> 
> Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothschilde - $103.95/50
> http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?pag...itemcode=SLRR3
> --------------------------------------------


Maybe sometime in the future I will start organizing some box splits on all of these brands....I want to try them all!


----------



## jcruse64

The Oliva Series G Special G is available from Tampa Humidors, for under $90 a box of 48.


----------



## rawlic

I just got a bunch of the smokes in this thread from billybarue. I can't wait to start tryin' 'em! This thread is an invaluable resource for a cheap SOB like me. Thanks to Matt and everyone else.

-Chuck


----------



## Poriggity

Ok, I ordered a wheel of 50 of the #7 blends from CFOcigar, and they have yet to charge my card... Its now the 26th. For others that have ordered, how long has it taken to get your orders to you? Thanks,
Scott


----------



## bobarian

Poriggity said:


> Ok, I ordered a wheel of 50 of the #7 blends from CFOcigar, and they have yet to charge my card... Its now the 26th. For others that have ordered, how long has it taken to get your orders to you? Thanks,
> Scott


I've always called Barbara with my orders, she is really great. If you can get the Reserva #7's for the same price, these have been aged for a year and dont have the wetness problems found with the original Blend #7. The Original #7's were shipped on a "Pay if you like them" basis. So they may be shipping you on approval. Orders usually take about 10-12 days. Give Barbara a call.
I see they just added a bunch more $0.50 smokes! :tu


----------



## Poriggity

I think I will call them tomorrow. I'm not worried about not liking them. I have always based alot of my purchases on reviews and recommendations of the club stogie crew, and have never been dissapointed 
Scott


----------



## chupacabrah

Poriggity said:


> Ok, I ordered a wheel of 50 of the #7 blends from CFOcigar, and they have yet to charge my card... Its now the 26th. For others that have ordered, how long has it taken to get your orders to you? Thanks,
> Scott


8 days to me

the on approval offer isnt still going on anymore.

i got the reservas :ss

edit: my card was charged tho


----------



## sandsman1

usually 8 days or so to me but im in a very small town in new mex -- id call barb or email she gets back to you same day with a smile haha


----------



## Poriggity

ok.. I won't worry too much unless it gets pas about 10 days. Its only been 3.
Thanks!
Scott


----------



## Dodgercat

About a week ago I ordered a wheel of #7's from Barb at CFO, and when I did she started telling me very enthuisiastically about thier new Sun Grown Maduro cigar, she went on and on about it, so I said what the heck, throw in a box. I posted this about a week ago on this thread and got a response to let others know what I thought about it when it came in...So here goes....It's a BIG cigar, same length as the #7 but a lot fatter, I don't know the exact ring gauge, but it"ll fill your mouth up. Nice construction simmilar to the #7. I was a little disapointed in the wrapper, they show it on the website as a very dark oily maduro wrapper, but what I got wasn't...it was kind of dry looking, sort of thin, and the color was a kind of dyed black look, to be honest I felt a little mislead. I like a dark oily thick wrapper, and this was mediocre at best as far as maduro wrappers are supposed to look. However the proof is in the smoking... It is strong and spicey the way I like it, however it was a little young tasting - bitter, this should probably go away after some aging time. The draw was excellent. The burn was slightly uneaven, and the ash was moderatley firm....The overall conclusion on my end is that it is a terific value, a nice big strong spicey cigar, however it needs to go to bed in the hummy for a while. The only real let down was the wrapper, but what the heck to you think your going to get for slighly over a buck each. Would I buy this again, yes it's still a great deal, I was just hoping for a slightly more asthetically pleasing cigar....So my recomendation to you is, if you like maduros and appreciate a bargain for what it is, you won't be disapointedl Just don't go into it thinking your going to get a Cadillac for the price of a Chevy.


----------



## Poriggity

Ok, just checked, and my card was charged today.. Looks like they will be here soon 
Scott


----------



## chupacabrah

Dodgercat said:


> ...So my recomendation to you is, if you like maduros and appreciate a bargain for what it is, you won't be disapointedl Just don't go into it thinking your going to get a Cadillac for the price of a Chevy.


I'll have to check those out also... I was pretty impressed by the #7 reservas.

I would also like to get some of the CAC's to try


----------



## JMAC

My Boardwalk sampler just arrived from Holt's. These look tasty! Will have to smoke one tonight.


----------



## chupacabrah

JMAC said:


> My Boardwalk sampler just arrived from Holt's. These look tasty! Will have to smoke one tonight.


you'll have to let us know how those are, I've been wanting to try those also :tu


----------



## Triolent

chupacabrah said:


> you'll have to let us know how those are, I've been wanting to try those also :tu


:tpd: Just got the newest Holt's catalog today. There they are again, staring me in the face, tempting me to buy. Someday...


----------



## Smoked

Dodgercat said:


> About a week ago I ordered a wheel of #7's from Barb at CFO, and when I did she started telling me very enthuisiastically about thier new Sun Grown Maduro cigar, she went on and on about it, so I said what the heck, throw in a box. I posted this about a week ago on this thread and got a response to let others know what I thought about it when it came in...So here goes....It's a BIG cigar, same length as the #7 but a lot fatter, I don't know the exact ring gauge, but it"ll fill your mouth up. Nice construction simmilar to the #7. I was a little disapointed in the wrapper, they show it on the website as a very dark oily maduro wrapper, but what I got wasn't...it was kind of dry looking, sort of thin, and the color was a kind of dyed black look, to be honest I felt a little mislead. I like a dark oily thick wrapper, and this was mediocre at best as far as maduro wrappers are supposed to look. However the proof is in the smoking... It is strong and spicey the way I like it, however it was a little young tasting - bitter, this should probably go away after some aging time. The draw was excellent. The burn was slightly uneaven, and the ash was moderatley firm....The overall conclusion on my end is that it is a terific value, a nice big strong spicey cigar, however it needs to go to bed in the hummy for a while. The only real let down was the wrapper, but what the heck to you think your going to get for slighly over a buck each. Would I buy this again, yes it's still a great deal, I was just hoping for a slightly more asthetically pleasing cigar....So my recomendation to you is, if you like maduros and appreciate a bargain for what it is, you won't be disapointedl Just don't go into it thinking your going to get a Cadillac for the price of a Chevy.


Thanks for the review but I will take a Chevy over a Cadillac any day.


----------



## billybarue

JMAC said:


> My *Boardwalk *sampler just arrived from Holt's. These look tasty! Will have to smoke one tonight.


So you don't have to wait too long for JMAC to get back to us I'll throw my $.02 out there. The Boardwalk is close 2nd behind the Condega Connecticut as my favorite cheapo from Holts. They used to have "fine catch" that was next in line behind the Boardwalk, but they're not in the catalog anymore - it's good to have a large cooler - :tu

Cheers and enjoy those boardwalks. BTW my first box was noticeably darker than the 2nd two. Didn't notice a difference in taste though, but since it's a Rosado wrapper, aesthetically I liked the less darker/maduro and lighter more reddish wrapper. But like I say - no difference in taste.


----------



## chupacabrah

billybarue said:


> So you don't have to wait too long for JMAC to get back to us I'll throw my $.02 out there. The Boardwalk is close 2nd behind the Condega Connecticut as my favorite cheapo from Holts. They used to have "fine catch" that was next in line behind the Boardwalk, but they're not in the catalog anymore - it's good to have a large cooler - :tu
> 
> Cheers and enjoy those boardwalks. BTW my first box was noticeably darker than the 2nd two. Didn't notice a difference in taste though, but since it's a Rosado wrapper, aesthetically I liked the less darker/maduro and lighter more reddish wrapper. But like I say - no difference in taste.


do you think you'll organize another cheap smokes boxsplit/sampler type deal again in the future?

I would definitely like to get in on the next one.


----------



## IslandRick

chupacabrah said:


> do you think you'll organize another cheap smokes boxsplit/sampler type deal again in the future?
> 
> I would definitely like to get in on the next one.


I think I'd like to get in on that as well.

Rick
:cb


----------



## billybarue

chupacabrah said:


> do you think you'll organize another cheap smokes boxsplit/sampler type deal again in the future?
> 
> I would definitely like to get in on the next one.





IslandRick said:


> I think I'd like to get in on that as well.
> 
> Rick
> :cb


Funny you should mention that - what little birdie have you been talking to?

Maintain *Silencio*, it will be a *Private Select * group of how many - *#7* comes to mind. In this one I may have to turn over a new *Leaf* - I am not sure. I am waiting on input from the *Angels* as well.

So things are a little undecided, but I'll keep you two on the short list 

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## chupacabrah

billybarue said:


> Funny you should mention that - what little birdie have you been talking to?
> 
> Maintain *Silencio*, it will be a *Private Select * group of how many - *#7* comes to mind. In this one I may have to turn over a new *Leaf* - I am not sure. I am waiting on input from the *Angels* as well.
> 
> So things are a little undecided, but I'll keep you two on the short list
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BillyBarue


my lips are sealed, I'm looking forward to it! :tu


----------



## IslandRick

billybarue said:


> Funny you should mention that - what little birdie have you been talking to?
> 
> Maintain *Silencio*, it will be a *Private Select * group of how many - *#7* comes to mind. In this one I may have to turn over a new *Leaf* - I am not sure. I am waiting on input from the *Angels* as well.
> 
> So things are a little undecided, but I'll keep you two on the short list
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BillyBarue


You're secret is safe with me!:tu Thanks,

Rick
:cb


----------



## ritan

billybarue said:


> Funny you should mention that - what little birdie have you been talking to?
> 
> Maintain *Silencio*, it will be a *Private Select *group of how many - *#7* comes to mind. In this one I may have to turn over a new *Leaf* - I am not sure. I am waiting on input from the *Angels* as well.
> 
> So things are a little undecided, but I'll keep you two on the short list
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BillyBarue


:r If this is what I think it is, from where the Angels sing in Marengo to Paul rolling over, if it comes to pass I'd like to be in on it if I may...


----------



## rawlic

Mr. Billybarue Sir,

After that sampler I acquired from you, I'm even more about the value smokes. I'd love to be involved in any sort of activity that would get me some smokes that we've been discussin' here. Translation: I'd love to be involved in any split you run. 

BTW, tried the Nicarao last night. Not too shabby. 

-Chuck


----------



## JMAC

Smoked the Boardwalk robusto last night - it was a little wet but it burned straight and tasted very good with no ammonia whatsoever. I will let the rest of my sampler rest a bit before I dip back in.

I highly recommend the sampler to anyone interested in Boardwalk - for $12.95 I really don't think you can go wrong. The cigars are very well constructed with nice looking wrappers that are actually nicer looking than a lot of more expensive sticks.

Once I've tried all the sizes; I definitely see a box in my future. :ss


----------



## jkim05

if a split does come to fruition...put me on the list.


----------



## Drazzil

I would heartily recommend the Reserva # 7 from the Cigar Factory Outlet. At .55 cents a cigar it cannot be beat at ten times that price.
I would compare it in the last third to a Pinar, it really is a wonderful cigar.


----------



## chupacabrah

Drazzil said:


> I would heartily recommend the Reserva # 7 from the Cigar Factory Outlet. At .55 cents a cigar it cannot be beat at ten times that price.
> I would compare it in the last third to a Pinar, it really is a wonderful cigar.


:tpd:

Barb's Box-pressed cigars are now $0.50 also!


----------



## The Saint

Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo?

Anyone try these?

CI has them(as well as Conn Yankee) for 39.99/20 robusto plus an 8 pack of VS's for free.


----------



## megasolo

I'm ready to purchase my next bundle of cheap smokes. I went to Holts all set to buy a bundle of Fine catch, but it wasn't meant to be they were out of stock. So onto plan B. I've been wanting to buy a bundle of Flor De Oliva, i've always heard great things about these. I notice the Corojo is on the list and not the Maduro's? Are the Maduro's not any good? Or are the Corojo's just that much better? I"m kind of getting bored with corojo and wanted to go with a maddy? any thoughts on this Matt? Anyone?


----------



## jkorp

megasolo said:


> I'm ready to purchase my next bundle of cheap smokes. I went to Holts all set to buy a bundle of Fine catch, but it wasn't meant to be they were out of stock. So onto plan B. I've been wanting to buy a bundle of Flor De Oliva, i've always heard great things about these. I notice the Corojo is on the list and not the Maduro's? Are the Maduro's not any good? Or are the Corojo's just that much better? I"m kind of getting bored with corojo and wanted to go with a maddy? any thoughts on this Matt? Anyone?


I personally am not a fan of FDO, in any format. To me they seem bland. I would rather go with the TNT JDN Alts Corona which is barely like a JDN, but a very good $1 stick on it's own. Nice tiny pepper kick in the first few puffs, and good chocolate, coffee and light spice all the way down. :2


----------



## txmatt

megasolo said:


> I'm ready to purchase my next bundle of cheap smokes. I went to Holts all set to buy a bundle of Fine catch, but it wasn't meant to be they were out of stock. So onto plan B. I've been wanting to buy a bundle of Flor De Oliva, i've always heard great things about these. I notice the Corojo is on the list and not the Maduro's? Are the Maduro's not any good? Or are the Corojo's just that much better? I"m kind of getting bored with corojo and wanted to go with a maddy? any thoughts on this Matt? Anyone?


I am not a big fan of FdO Maduros, it is a decent cigar; but the corojo version tastes significantly better to me.

Some other Maduro cigars that I enjoy and you may want to consider:
[email protected]'s cigars
Sancho Panza Double [email protected]
La Veja Habana Early Years [email protected]&Cbid

While not truly maduro, these 2 have some of the coffee and cocoa notes of maduro cigars and I really enjoy them:
[email protected]
Famous Nicaraguan 3000 [email protected].

Finally, while ~$1 more a stick than the FdO, it is really very hard to beat a Padron 2000 Maduro which can typically be found for $3/stick online.


----------



## sandsman1

hi guys i seen jkorp takin about TNT and there alts has anyone smoked any of the other bundles they offer --looks like some good prices, if the sticks are decent

*TNT Alternatives To These Brands *​
*› Padron Anniversary *
*› Ashton *
*› Baccarat *
*› Hoyo de Monterrey *
*› Joya de Nicaragua Antano *
*› La Aurora Preferido *
*› Macanudo *
*› Montecristo *
*› Montecristo White *
*› Partagas *
*› Partagas Black*
*› Punch *


----------



## jkorp

sandsman1 said:


> hi guys i seen jkorp takin about TNT and there alts has anyone smoked any of the other bundles they offer --looks like some good prices, if the sticks are decent
> 
> *TNT Alternatives To These Brands *​
> *› Padron Anniversary *
> *› Ashton *
> *› Baccarat *
> *› Hoyo de Monterrey *
> *› Joya de Nicaragua Antano *
> *› La Aurora Preferido *
> *› Macanudo *
> *› Montecristo *
> *› Montecristo White *
> *› Partagas *
> *› Partagas Black*
> *› Punch *


I've been thinking about getting a bundle of the Party Black Alts and or the Padron Alts. Maybe we need to get a TNT Alt Split going.


----------



## wharfrathoss

i've had the alt to JdNA-definately not antano strength, but similiar to a joyo celeb to me


----------



## chupacabrah

jkorp said:


> I've been thinking about getting a bundle of the Party Black Alts and or the Padron Alts. Maybe we need to get a TNT Alt Split going.


very tempting....wonder if they're better than the JR alts...


----------



## billybarue

The Saint said:


> Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo?
> 
> Anyone try these?
> 
> CI has them(as well as Conn Yankee) for 39.99/20 robusto plus an 8 pack of VS's for free.


Have not tried the 3Coro yet. New VS labelling and banding on this one - they look to be trying to revamp the image a little.

Used to smoke the Vintage Selects, but too many others I prefer now in the CBID price point for these.

Only VS I still smoke and pickup are the Con Yanks. DOn't know if they changed the blend along with the new labels - I doubt it.

Interested in the 3Coro, but more interested in the VS 10th anni. Keep missing them by just a bit at CBID.

Joe


----------



## mtg972

sandsman1 said:


> hi guys i seen jkorp takin about TNT and there alts has anyone smoked any of the other bundles they offer --looks like some good prices, if the sticks are decent
> 
> *TNT Alternatives To These Brands *​
> *› Padron Anniversary *
> *› Ashton *
> *› Baccarat *
> *› Hoyo de Monterrey *
> *› Joya de Nicaragua Antano *
> *› La Aurora Preferido *
> *› Macanudo *
> *› Montecristo *
> *› Montecristo White *
> *› Partagas *
> *› Partagas Black*
> *› Punch *


The jdna alts are very good. Jkorp's description is dead on. The coronas are a buck a stick and shipping is free on all their house brands. I've also had the alt to baccarat. They're your basic dominican cigar, pretty mild with a sweetened cap like baccarats. cheers


----------



## jkorp

wharfrathoss said:


> i've had the alt to JdNA-definately not antano strength, but similiar to a joyo celeb to me


You were right about that. I think anyone should approach these as a cigar of it's own merrit, not as a JDN copy cat. If you smoke it thinking you're gonna get an Antano blast, you'll be very let down. However if you smoke it expecting a nice Nic puro, you will be happy.



mtg972 said:


> The jdna alts are very good. Jkorp's description is dead on. The coronas are a buck a stick and shipping is free on all their house brands. I've also had the alt to baccarat. They're your basic dominican cigar, pretty mild with a sweetened cap like baccarats. cheers


They were, I saw yesterday that the Corona bundle is now $27. So $1.08 a stick, still well well worth it. I've traded and gifted so many trying to turn people on to them, that I'm almost out. Time to re-bundle up!

I forgot, I did have the La Aurora Preferido, I bought a fiver a while back. It's a good looking stick, but very mild to med in my opinion. Pretty uninteresting to me.


----------



## TripleF

txmatt said:


> I am not a big fan of FdO Maduros, it is a decent cigar; but the corojo version tastes significantly better to me.
> 
> Some other Maduro cigars that I enjoy and you may want to consider:
> [email protected]'s cigars
> Sancho Panza Double [email protected]
> La Veja Habana Early Years [email protected]&Cbid
> 
> While not truly maduro, these 2 have some of the coffee and cocoa notes of maduro cigars and I really enjoy them:
> [email protected]
> Famous Nicaraguan 3000 [email protected].
> 
> Finally, while ~$1 more a stick than the FdO, it is really very hard to beat a Padron 2000 Maduro which can typically be found for $3/stick online.


I can certainly vouch for the Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote. That's one tasty stick........every single time.

And I can get them for $2.29 each, individually, here locally at the Total WInes & More B&M.


----------



## Poriggity

just an update.. I finally got my #7 blend from cigarFO.com and I am heading out to try one now. Many people say they are young and need rest, but I just HAVE to try one right outta the box.
Scott


----------



## sandsman1

scott i been smokin them for around a month now and the first one wasent bad and the longer they sit the better they have gotten -- the only thing with the first one was if i set it down it went out but i still enjoyed it -- im starting to very much enjoy them as my everyday smoke and how can ya beat the price -- im on SS. so i cant hahaha -- they have surprized me for the price i didnt fig they would ever be smokable but i enjoyd them from the first one and have had them daily and will be ordering more --- sands

i also grabbed the reservas and there alot dryer i had to let them set at 70% for a week or so before they didnt taste too dry but also kinda tasty i wouldent think twice about grabbing more of those too

i know some of you guys would prob liteum up and say ewwww but i havent had a 12.00 or above cigar yet being so new to this hell havent bought a 5.00 one yet and ya know what it dosent matter if i ever do i cant afford them on a reg basis so why tease myself hahaha


----------



## megasolo

txmatt said:


> I am not a big fan of FdO Maduros, it is a decent cigar; but the corojo version tastes significantly better to me.
> 
> Some other Maduro cigars that I enjoy and you may want to consider:
> [email protected]'s cigars
> Sancho Panza Double [email protected]
> La Veja Habana Early Years [email protected]&Cbid
> 
> While not truly maduro, these 2 have some of the coffee and cocoa notes of maduro cigars and I really enjoy them:
> [email protected]
> Famous Nicaraguan 3000 [email protected].
> 
> Finally, while ~$1 more a stick than the FdO, it is really very hard to beat a Padron 2000 Maduro which can typically be found for $3/stick online.


I've had the sancho panza's and the La Veja Habana, those are tasty, I haven't had the lusitania's from mikes though...sounds interesting I may try those in the future.....I was all set to go ahead and purchase the JDO Corojo's...then Joe's pops up with the Ghurkha Regent today, 10 for $30..bought those instead :ss I guess i'll have to wait to get my JDO's Corojo.


----------



## Poriggity

sandsman1 said:


> scott i been smokin them for around a month now and the first one wasent bad and the longer they sit the better they have gotten -- the only thing with the first one was if i set it down it went out but i still enjoyed it -- im starting to very much enjoy them as my everyday smoke and how can ya beat the price -- im on SS. so i cant hahaha -- they have surprized me for the price i didnt fig they would ever be smokable but i enjoyd them from the first one and have had them daily and will be ordering more --- sands
> 
> i also grabbed the reservas and there alot dryer i had to let them set at 70% for a week or so before they didnt taste too dry but also kinda tasty i wouldent think twice about grabbing more of those too
> 
> i know some of you guys would prob liteum up and say ewwww but i havent had a 12.00 or above cigar yet being so new to this hell havent bought a 5.00 one yet and ya know what it dosent matter if i ever do i cant afford them on a reg basis so why tease myself hahaha


Glad I'm not the only one that likes em. I posted a review on the #7 originals in the reviews section...
Scott


----------



## Shaun Raney

What about El Rey Del Mundos?

I really like the rectangulares maduro for about 3 dollars a stick.


----------



## borndead1

Do yooz guys like JFR?

www.cigar.com now has JFC (Just For Catalog). I emailed them about the JFC and they are indeed the exact same cigar as the JFR. :ss

EDIT: CI has them too.


----------



## princessducky

Hello gorillas. :cb I'm back! 

I was thinking of picking up the Tropical Fever for my guy from Holt's.

I see everyone put corojo and maduro, but the site only has the Connecticut Natural. Should I get it or should I hold off and wait for the others to come back in stock? Thanks!

I'll keep researching and see if I can get something else in the meantime. :chk


----------



## billybarue

Princess,

I don't think those will be back. Pretty sure these are a closeout. Cons aren't bad, but the corojos and maddies were better.

I would recommend keep reviewing this thread. Also, Pmags website (www.thecigarFO.com)
has some great deals on quality cheap smokes. In my view they are the latest and greatest cheap smoke source.

:2

BillyBarue - good luck


----------



## princessducky

Thanks for reply billybarue.

I'm in the process of ordering him this.

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/stats.cfm/inum/16527

Good choice?

Also, any recommendation from that Pmags site???


----------



## billybarue

princessducky said:


> Thanks for reply billybarue.
> 
> I'm in the process of ordering him this.
> 
> http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/stats.cfm/inum/16527
> 
> Good choice?
> 
> Also, any recommendation from that Pmags site???


That is a fine choice - you really can't go wrong with those SP double maduros. Very consistent, well made cigars. Always very flavorfull.

Although I have a variety from the Cigar Factory Outlet, I have only sampled the #7s and #7 reservas. 50 cigars for $30 shipped sounds a little frightening, but they are more than acceptable in my book. I had draw problems on some of the #7s - meaning air/smoke wouldn't flow through. I have found no problem with the #7 Reservas.

Again, best of luck. I hope he enjoys the gifts.

Joe (BillyBarue)


----------



## Soprano3695

txmatt said:


> Big of you to apologise SmokingApe!
> 
> I will send some gauge your way as soon as the system lets me.. In the meantime could the next few viewers of this thread give SmokingApe some gauge please?
> 
> -Matt-


God forbid if you have an opinion that doesnt agree with the almighty shitty lovers..i meant smitty..sorry


----------



## pnoon

billybarue said:


> Why oh why did you have to bring Tom's itchy butt into this thread!!
> 
> I've never asked for much, but could a mod please delete this and the previous post. And more than likely the impending inane response to follow.
> 
> Tick Tock Tick Tock


This has already been addressed.


----------



## dayplanner

Soprano3695 said:


> God forbid if you have an opinion that doesnt agree with the almighty shitty lovers..i meant smitty..sorry


Hahaha, oh you are a sharp one!


----------



## txmatt

It seems the wise guy feels I do not hold any opinions that differ from yours Joe.. The thread he has chosen to litter surely proves his point. He also somehow figured out I like smoking your pipe and PM'd me to let me know... I guess we have been outed.. p 


Is it me or were the drama queens of old more skilled? It just seems so much easier anymore to grin and think, "this asshat too will pass.."


----------



## dayplanner

txmatt said:


> It seems the wise guy feels I do not hold any opinions that differ from yours Joe.. The thread he has chosen to litter surely proves his point. *He also somehow figured out I like smoking your pipe and PM'd me to let me know... I guess we have been outed.. *p
> 
> Is it me or were the drama queens of old more skilled? It just seems so much easier anymore to grin and think, "this asshat too will pass.."


How did he find out our secret!? :r

I don't know if it's the quality of asshat we get nowadays or if it's just chances in member visits. Things were much more amusing when raney, sean, and paul were around more regularly.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I miss Raney......


----------



## taltos

This guy sounds like a good candidate for some of PaulMac's tough love.:ss


----------



## Shaun Raney

LasciviousXXX said:


> I miss Raney......


Huh?


----------



## txmatt

Shaun Raney said:


> Huh?


Raney as in RCKTS4, his last activity was back in June. Many of us miss him..


----------



## Shaun Raney

txmatt said:


> Raney as in RCKTS4, his last activity was back in June. Many of us miss him..


Oh ok...i was thinking to myself..."I just freaking joined."


----------



## Poriggity

Wow, who turned this thread into a drama fest? Lets get back to the cheap smokes thread.
Scott


----------



## dayplanner

Shaun Raney said:


> Oh ok...i was thinking to myself..."I just freaking joined."


I didn't even realise there was another Raney here lol. I mis rckts4 a ton, Raney was a fun guy.


----------



## dayplanner

carbonbased_al said:


> I didn't even realise there was another Raney here lol. I mis rckts4 a ton, Raney was a fun guy.


Raney was truly a newbies' best friend. He was my first NST, and will always be remembered.

As for you sir, do not take this statement as a sign of my being blindly agreeful of everything you say!


----------



## NittnayLion

Holt's no longer has the "Fine catch" cigars. They are sold out and discontinued. 

How are the "Oldies But Goodies!" that Holt's offer now?

Did I miss something as a newbie?...Consuegra's are not mentioned here on the list?


----------



## chupacabrah

NittnayLion said:


> Holt's no longer has the "Fine catch" cigars. They are sold out and discontinued.
> 
> How are the "Oldies But Goodies!" that Holt's offer now?
> 
> Did I miss something as a newbie?...Consuegra's are not mentioned here on the list?


havent tried the oldies, but the consuegras should be added to the list. they're not my favorite "cheap" cigar, but they're pretty good


----------



## The Saint

NittnayLion said:


> Holt's no longer has the "Fine catch" cigars. They are sold out and discontinued.
> 
> How are the "Oldies But Goodies!" that Holt's offer now?
> 
> Did I miss something as a newbie?...Consuegra's are not mentioned here on the list?


Oldies are pretty hit or miss. Not bad for the money.


----------



## dumptruck

NittnayLion said:


> Holt's no longer has the "Fine catch" cigars. They are sold out and discontinued.
> 
> How are the "Oldies But Goodies!" that Holt's offer now?
> 
> Did I miss something as a newbie?...Consuegra's are not mentioned here on the list?


 I emailed Holt's about fine catch and they said they would be back in the spring.
greg


----------



## slimm

Great thread! I need to pick up and try the La Vieja Habana The Early Years. they sound quite intriguing.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## ruder

I'm generally a lurker, but I'm compelled to break my silence.

On the basis of Club Stogie recommendations, I must profess my sincere affection for both Tampa Sweetheart Maduros (500s) and TNT's Padron Anniversary Altenarnatives (Maduro Grand Coronas).

They're both great tasting, good looking, and cheap enough to throw away half-way through on a cold night, or to just suck on during a poker game. 

I've got a good cheap Dominican and a Nicaraguan -- can anyone recommend a Honduran to complete the hat trick?


----------



## gnukfu

ruder said:


> I'm generally a lurker, but I'm compelled to break my silence.
> 
> On the basis of Club Stogie recommendations, I must profess my sincere affection for both Tampa Sweetheart Maduros (500s) and TNT's Padron Anniversary Altenarnatives (Maduro Grand Coronas).
> 
> They're both great tasting, good looking, and cheap enough to throw away half-way through on a cold night, or to just suck on during a poker game.
> 
> I've got a good cheap Dominican and a Nicaraguan -- can anyone recommend a Honduran to complete the hat trick?


My recommendation


----------



## gwc4sc

gnukfu said:


> My recommendation


:r:r

NICE!!


----------



## txmatt

ruder said:


> I'm generally a lurker, but I'm compelled to break my silence.
> 
> On the basis of Club Stogie recommendations, I must profess my sincere affection for both Tampa Sweetheart Maduros (500s) and TNT's Padron Anniversary Altenarnatives (Maduro Grand Coronas).
> 
> They're both great tasting, good looking, and cheap enough to throw away half-way through on a cold night, or to just suck on during a poker game.
> 
> I've got a good cheap Dominican and a Nicaraguan -- can anyone recommend a Honduran to complete the hat trick?


If you can't "get ahold of" gnukfu's recommendation, GR Specials are pretty good.


----------



## borndead1

ruder said:


> I'm generally a lurker, but I'm compelled to break my silence.
> 
> On the basis of Club Stogie recommendations, I must profess my sincere affection for both Tampa Sweetheart Maduros (500s) and TNT's Padron Anniversary Altenarnatives (Maduro Grand Coronas).
> 
> They're both great tasting, good looking, and cheap enough to throw away half-way through on a cold night, or to just suck on during a poker game.
> 
> I've got a good cheap Dominican and a Nicaraguan -- can anyone recommend a *Honduran* to complete the hat trick?


Famous Value Line Honduran 500. :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

borndead1 said:


> Famous Value Line Honduran 500. :tu


Shhhhhhh! This was supposed to be our secret!!! Please don't tell them that they can be had on the auction site for about 20 bucks a bundle!

Shhhhhh!

MCS


----------



## Poriggity

The Famous Value line Honduran 500 eh? You guys know how much I love my cheap smokes.
Scott


----------



## princessducky

Hmmm......my guy said he didn't really like the Sancho Panza Double Maduro that I got him. Doh! 

Any other recommendations??? :cb


----------



## borndead1

mtg972 said:


> The Cuban Leaf bundles definately fall into that category (coffee, cocoa,spice). The torps seem to have more of the cocoa, coffee flavor, while the robustos seem to have the most strength. I personally like the toros best. They fall somewhere in the middle. For the price, you can't go wrong.:ss cheers.


I knew I remembered some chatter about these in this thread. I'm smoking a torp right now, fresh outta the bundle. FANTASTIC. Really well rolled for cheapos too. No soft, squishy heads like alot of cheap cigars.

EDIT: They do get kinda squishy as you puff on 'em. Apparently the bundled version are short filler.

Lilbrown is out of the 50 boxes so I ordered a bundle from Lynn Cigars. I emailed Lilbrown about the boxes and they said they are gonna try to get more. :ss


----------



## mtg972

borndead1 said:


> I knew I remembered some chatter about these in this thread. I'm smoking a torp right now, fresh outta the bundle. FANTASTIC. Really well rolled for cheapos too. No soft, squishy heads like alot of cheap cigars.
> 
> EDIT: They do get kinda squishy as you puff on 'em. Apparently the bundled version are short filler.
> 
> Lilbrown is out of the 50 boxes so I ordered a bundle from Lynn Cigars. I emailed Lilbrown about the boxes and they said they are gonna try to get more. :ss


Tropical has become known for cranking out a ton of cheap,tasty stogies. I've gone through more of their stuff than just about any other maker the last couple of years. cheers


----------



## Ye Olde Phart

Anybody tried the Famous Value Line Honduran 600? on sale now


----------



## RUJohnny99

ruder said:


> I'm generally a lurker, but I'm compelled to break my silence.
> 
> On the basis of Club Stogie recommendations, I must profess my sincere affection for both Tampa Sweetheart Maduros (500s) and TNT's Padron Anniversary Altenarnatives (Maduro Grand Coronas).
> 
> They're both great tasting, good looking, and cheap enough to throw away half-way through on a cold night, or to just suck on during a poker game.
> 
> I've got a good cheap Dominican and a Nicaraguan -- can anyone recommend a Honduran to complete the hat trick?


Consuegras!

This Spreadsheet is old, but it gives you an indication of which Villazon cigars match up to which # Connie.


----------



## Tricker-cl

Holt's has the Little havanna overruns back in stock. Its a different blend, but same roller from Miami. Missed it last time, so I jumped on this one. 6.25x52 torpedo 20 for $44.95


----------



## FattyCBR

My bundle of the LHO torpedos came in. They definitely have a different wrapper and they're also definitely seconds not overruns. A lot of patches on the wrapper and roughly/poorly cut ends. They smell pretty earthy. Interestingly, they also look like they are not all the same blend. Looking at the foot there is a very dark leaf in some of the filler that is missing in others so I'll be interested to see how consistent they are.


----------



## borndead1

Man, I am not happy with Tabacalera Tropical right now. 

Ordered a bundle of Cuban Leaf. Label says long filler, they were short filler.

Lilbrown got more of the 50 boxes in. Just got one a little while ago. Same thing. Label says long filler and they are short filler. LBSS is being cool, sending me a return authorization and crediting my card.

I told them they need to call Tropical and ask them what the hell they are doing.

This is BS, man. I went through 2 bundles of Cuban Leaf last year and they were awesome smokes. Now it looks like TT is cutting corners. Oh well. Nothing good ever lasts.



borndead1 said:


> I knew I remembered some chatter about these in this thread. I'm smoking a torp right now, fresh outta the bundle. FANTASTIC. Really well rolled for cheapos too. No soft, squishy heads like alot of cheap cigars.
> 
> EDIT: They do get kinda squishy as you puff on 'em. Apparently the bundled version are short filler.
> 
> Lilbrown is out of the 50 boxes so I ordered a bundle from Lynn Cigars. I emailed Lilbrown about the boxes and they said they are gonna try to get more. :ss


----------



## txmatt

When you say short filler, borndead1 how short are you talking?

I have found many variances in filler length in cigars, even those labeled as long filler. I always thought as long as the majority of the fill is long it can be called long filler; but I could be wrong.

Take a look at the picture of the Cuban Leaf cigar that I dissected as pictured in this post. Do the cigars you bought look similar inside or is most of the fill shorter? Opinions vary on what constitutes long filler among smokers. For instance I consider the cigar pictured to be long filler but my bud Skip in FL commented in the thread that it looked to be short to him.

Cuban Leaf cigars have definitely been inconsistent. The ones from 2004 had rave reviews in some press, and the 2006 ones have become highly sought after. Our friend JBI got some 2005 ones and said they were not as good as the 2006 either.

Did you try smoking the ones you got or decided not to deal with them once you found the short filler? Thanks a bunch for sharing your information and experience in this thread; posts like that will save us cheapskates some dough.



borndead1 said:


> Man, I am not happy with Tabacalera Tropical right now.
> 
> Ordered a bundle of Cuban Leaf. Label says long filler, they were short filler.
> 
> Lilbrown got more of the 50 boxes in. Just got one a little while ago. Same thing. Label says long filler and they are short filler. LBSS is being cool, sending me a return authorization and crediting my card.
> 
> I told them they need to call Tropical and ask them what the hell they are doing.
> 
> This is BS, man. I went through 2 bundles of Cuban Leaf last year and they were awesome smokes. Now it looks like TT is cutting corners. Oh well. Nothing good ever lasts.


----------



## txmatt

I got my latest Holt's catalog today and just flipped through it.

Fine Catch is back. As soon as one of you cheap asses pick up a bundle please let us know how you like them. I would be particularly interested in hearing from someone who had or who still has the old ones available. I think I have some of the originals buried somewhere and could swap a couple old for new ones if anyone is willing. The original was a nice cigar for the money and hopefully the new one is the same.

I still have a humi bursting at the seams so I have not and will not be buying cigars for awhile; as such I have not been able to provide any recommendations lately. This IS NOT a recommendation but a hunch; if I were buying cigars right now I would be ordering the Little Havana Overruns if they aren't gone already. The Buckshot bundle might also be worth trying.


----------



## JBI

txmatt said:


> When you say short filler, borndead1 how short are you talking?
> 
> I have found many variances in filler length in cigars, even those labeled as long filler. I always thought as long as the majority of the fill is long it can be called long filler; but I could be wrong.
> 
> Take a look at the picture of the Cuban Leaf cigar that I dissected as pictured in this post. Do the cigars you bought look similar inside or is most of the fill shorter? Opinions vary on what constitutes long filler among smokers. For instance I consider the cigar pictured to be long filler but my bud Skip in FL commented in the thread that it looked to be short to him.
> 
> Cuban Leaf cigars have definitely been inconsistent. The ones from 2004 had rave reviews in some press, and the 2006 ones have become highly sought after. Our friend JBI got some 2005 ones and said they were not as good as the 2006 either.
> 
> Did you try smoking the ones you got or decided not to deal with them once you found the short filler? Thanks a bunch for sharing your information and experience in this thread; posts like that will save us cheapskates some dough.


Matt, the Cuban Leaf 50 count cabinet of torpedo's I bought from Cigars for Less are all chopped filler (dark brown wrappers just like the 2 - 07's you sent me). On mine though, chucks of tobacco are falling out of the foot and small pieces can be found inside the cello of almost every cigar. The 2 - 07's you sent me were not like that and the foot seemed packed and cut perfectly with all long fillers. Mine taste pretty good, but you also get pieces of tobacco in your mouth once you clip them and begin smoking. Apparently, some 07's like yours' are all long fillers and some are not unfortunately (like mine).


----------



## borndead1

txmatt said:


> When you say short filler, borndead1 how short are you talking?


About like cigarette tobacco. These things couldn't even be called "mixed filler". I tried smoking a couple of them, and while they tasted good at first, they got hot and super squishy and became almost impossible to draw from. I tossed most of the bundle and am returning the 50 box to lilbrown today. I also emailed TT and asked them WTF.


----------



## txmatt

Its been a long time since I have had new material, and I apologize for that. My humi is stocked with a lot of my past recommendations and I haven't needed to seek for or purchase any new cigars in a while.

Today I tried a *JML 1902 Churchill*. While this vitola is not available at a cheap price currently, the 6.75 x 44 Corona Extra size can be be had for $55/20 ($2.75) from Fuller's Pullers. If the Corona is as good as the Churchill we have one of the best Maduro cigars on the market at any price. At under three bucks it will be one of the best values out there. As I noted in my review, if I had not bought 3 boxes/bundles of cigars last week I would be buying these today. I am very excited about this cigar, I hope more retailers pick up this cigar to create some competition. This is my first great value recommended cigar for 2008. Big thanks to JBI for sending me one to try!

-Matt-


----------



## Celt

Thanks Matt, Master of the Cheap Goodness!

I have never heard of those but I will seek them out now!

Lately I have been off the budget smokes thanks to a new addiction to Tatuaje Havana VIs.

Mmmmm yummmmins!

With the price of gas i need to get back to the budget smokes soon. If i can make some room in my humidor that is :hn

Thanks again


----------



## smokin5

Does anyone know anything about the Black Cat Prive Rouge 
sold by Black Cat Cigar Company? 
They're made by the Eiroas (Camacho), so I've got high hopes, 
& the Toros are $45/20, but I'd like some opinions before trying them. Anyone?


----------



## smellyfeet

txmatt said:


> I got my latest Holt's catalog today and just flipped through it.
> 
> Fine Catch is back. As soon as one of you cheap asses pick up a bundle please let us know how you like them. I would be particularly interested in hearing from someone who had or who still has the old ones available. I think I have some of the originals buried somewhere and could swap a couple old for new ones if anyone is willing. The original was a nice cigar for the money and hopefully the new one is the same.


I have read a few older reviews on *FINE CATCH*, just wanted to know if anyone has tried them lately and what they thought about this brand (comments, feedback, etc.), i am especially interested in the new larger sizes Pike and Bass. Peace.


----------



## jcruse64

I'll let you guys know on the Fine Catch; I just ordered a bundle of Bass. Matt, if you want a few of the new sticks, PM me.

Joe


----------



## AirplaneSpin

Anyone interested in a group buy of the sticks on the first page?


----------



## The Saint

Bump, Whats new in "cheap" world??


I've noticed that lynncigars.com has a few sub 20 dollar bundles on there specials amd closeouts link. Any one tried:

NINO VASQUEZ - $17.50/25

ROYAL NICA - $16.50/20 in toro


or any of the other closeouts on their site?


----------



## mtg972

Never tried the Nino Vasquez, but the Royal Nica aren't bad. I'm not sure if they're a Tropical product, but they have that type of profile. cheers


----------



## oldforge

The Saint said:


> Bump, Whats new in "cheap" world??


Check out the Holts' weekly special this week--Argyle Maduro. That is a brand new one.


----------



## Schecter30

recent holt's order:
Fine Catch- favorite of the ones i ordered; perfect burn and great leather and cocoa flavor
Fumadores- close second; good burn maybe a little fast. nice spice flavor
Boardwalk- good cigar good burn but the flavor just wasnt doin it for me like the latter
Oldies but Goodies- nice full flavor at first but is quickly ruined by an atrocious burn. of the two i smoked it was impossible to get an even burn. It also starts to go out too quickly. hopefully they get better but damn holts said they've already been chillin for over 5 years 

I'll be ordering more fine catch for sure and probably some fumadores.


----------



## billybarue

Let's get some life back into this thread!!! Please reply by PM only so we don't clutter up this thread - Matt gets very touchy about that .

Can do this 5 times. Trying some new cheapos and adding some old favorites to the split:



(3) Gran Habano Corojo Fumas Torpedo
(3) Vegas de Fonseca Sobrinos
(1) Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Churchill
(1) Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet #2 (torpedo)
(3) Edge Counterfeit Torpedo Maduro
(2) Legends Series Nestor Plasencia (Maroon Label)
(3) Cigar Factory Outlet #7s
(1) Famous Private Selection Nicaraguan Corojo Torpedo
(1) 3 x 3 Corona Tubo
(1) Tabacalera Tropical Cameroon Torpedo
(1) Famous N3K Toro

20 cigars for $34 (+$5 shipping) = $39.00. Check or MO.

I have yet to try the GR Fumas, Edge Counterfeit, or Legends Nestor Plascencia. All the rest are great "Cheapos". Tabacalera Tropical Cameroon is a special treat with over 2 years age - unfortunately you can't get them anymore.

I think I can get them packed up for $5.00 (1 lb) - it might be a little more. I'll let you know when/if it goes over. A new"er" Stickie over in WTS forum dictates signature guarantee is now "recommended". If you want a sig guarantee add $2.20 to shipping.


----------



## txmatt

Touchy, huh? :ss

I might have to give those Nino Vasquez cigars a try, and argyle maduro. Thanks to all for the recent posts in here..



billybarue said:


> Let's get some life back into this thread!!! Please reply by PM only so we don't clutter up this thread - Matt gets very touchy about that .
> 
> Can do this 5 times. Trying some new cheapos and adding some old favorites to the split:
> 
> (3) Gran Habano Corojo Fumas Torpedo
> (3) Vegas de Fonseca Sobrinos
> (1) Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Churchill
> (1) Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet #2 (torpedo)
> (3) Edge Counterfeit Torpedo Maduro
> (2) Legends Series Nestor Plasencia (Maroon Label)
> (3) Cigar Factory Outlet #7s
> (1) Famous Private Selection Nicaraguan Corojo Torpedo
> (1) 3 x 3 Corona Tubo
> (1) Tabacalera Tropical Cameroon Torpedo
> (1) Famous N3K Toro
> 
> 20 cigars for $34 (+$5 shipping) = $39.00. Check or MO.
> 
> I have yet to try the GR Fumas, Edge Counterfeit, or Legends Nestor Plascencia. All the rest are great "Cheapos". Tabacalera Tropical Cameroon is a special treat with over 2 years age - unfortunately you can't get them anymore.
> 
> I think I can get them packed up for $5.00 (1 lb) - it might be a little more. I'll let you know when/if it goes over. A new"er" Stickie over in WTS forum dictates signature guarantee is now "recommended". If you want a sig guarantee add $2.20 to shipping.


----------



## bazookajoe

All, I'm looking for a little advice here. I've looked through most of the thread but with blends changing and/or disappearing I can't keep up. I'm looking for good (and cheap obviously) smokes for the troops that don't need to be rested for months. Most of the ones I've had need to sit for a while. We're preparing to stock up for holiday packages but I'll only have the cigars for about 6 weeks, and I want to make sure what I send will be enjoyable. Any suggestions would be appreciated. TIA.


----------



## borndead1

bazookajoe said:


> All, I'm looking for a little advice here. I've looked through most of the thread but with blends changing and/or disappearing I can't keep up. I'm looking for good (and cheap obviously) smokes for the troops that don't need to be rested for months. Most of the ones I've had need to sit for a while. We're preparing to stock up for holiday packages but I'll only have the cigars for about 6 weeks, and I want to make sure what I send will be enjoyable. Any suggestions would be appreciated. TIA.


La Cuna Bin #85 Connecticut wrapper. Good smokes, well made, and around $2 a stick.

Ends today: http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=622119

Also I've found that for a fuller-flavored stick, the Indian Tabac Super Fuerte robusto cannot be beat, and they don't need a long nap.

Ends Tuesday: http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=621688

:ss


----------



## bobarian

Flor de Oliva's all seem to smoke well fresh.

Famous also has the Diablo line 2/1 box deal. These are excellent fresh. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe

borndead1 said:


> La Cuna Bin #85 Connecticut wrapper. Good smokes, well made, and around $2 a stick.
> 
> Also I've found that for a fuller-flavored stick, the Indian Tabac Super Fuerte robusto cannot be beat, and they don't need a long nap. :ss





bobarian said:


> Flor de Oliva's all seem to smoke well fresh.
> 
> Famous also has the Diablo line 2/1 box deal. These are excellent fresh. :tu


Thanks! :tu


----------



## linty

maybe some of these could be updated to the "top cigars for newbies" post under the under 6$ part, my budget is small, so these things are practically a godsend lol thanks


----------



## kasper13

Has any of you tried any these from cigar.com.
*Primeros Regionals *
They might be worth a try for 60 cents a piece but you have to get a bundle of 50. For those without a calculator handy $29.95 for 50. But for that price if they are complete dog rockets you could always hand them out to mouchers


----------



## s15driftking

stogeyman said:


> Has anyone tried the Flor de Oliva line of smokes? The regular has a Sumatra wrapper, there is a Corojo and a Gold, not to mention maduros in the regular line. I like the Toro size and you can get a bundle of these for less than $1.50 per stick from Famous.:ss


i have sampled the EMS and the Maduro MANY TIMES

It IS my favorite cheap smoke. so flavorful


----------



## billybarue

bazookajoe said:


> All, I'm looking for a little advice here. I've looked through most of the thread but with blends changing and/or disappearing I can't keep up. I'm looking for good (and cheap obviously) smokes for the troops that don't need to be rested for months. Most of the ones I've had need to sit for a while. We're preparing to stock up for holiday packages but I'll only have the cigars for about 6 weeks, and I want to make sure what I send will be enjoyable. Any suggestions would be appreciated. TIA.


http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=86768&trail=201277

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=198776&trail=86665

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=193221&trail=86665
(you can get these on sale for $20/bundle occasionally)

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201734&trail=86665
(no personal experience with these, but getting good reviews on another board)

http://www.lynncigars.com/CigarListTable.htm#C.Leaf
(cuban leaf torps)

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/...p=Closeout Deals-_-product link-_-CI-IFM-ROBM
(Sale ends Monday)

FWIW - Cheers


----------



## princessducky

Hi. Do anyone have any opinions on these from Holt's

King Kong Specials? Thanks

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201710&trail=201277


----------



## Habanolover

Sorry never heard of them.
Just as everything in life though, "you get what you pay for" so don't expect these to replace your favorites. :2


----------



## smokin5

For those who enjoy a milder smoke, either with your morning coffee or otherwise, the Nestor Conneticut is back at Cigars Int'l. Nice combination of wood, cocoa & floral, well-constructed with few burn issues.
This is a very tasty cigar that runs $39.99/bundle of 25 Robustos. 
On CBid I pick these up for less than $20/bundle (plus shipping).


----------



## beedoggz

BigFrankMD said:


> Tried to email about these sticks and the email address is bad...ANy idea?


What is the verdict of this cigar? Now that the hype has died now, would you still recommend? I am on the website and they have different #7's. Which would you guys recommend?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## princessducky

Hi. I want to order a cheap bundle for my guy so he has something on the road. I'm debating between Fine Catch or Tropical Fever. I'm thinking Fine Catch, but any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## The Saint

princessducky said:


> Hi. I want to order a cheap bundle for my guy so he has something on the road. I'm debating between Fine Catch or Tropical Fever. I'm thinking Fine Catch, but any recommendations? Thanks


Fine Catch if you like Medium bodied, Tropical Fever if you like them full bodied.


----------



## lonsdale

txmatt said:


> I have tried the Nicaraguan Overruns. The flavor was fantastic but the wrapper didn't burn too well. I buried them somewhere in a cooler and will revisit them in 6 months or so..
> 
> Going to order some more Connecticut Crazies at the $6 special price, perhaps I will try that Smokin' Sandwich since it has received a couple recommendations here.
> 
> I also recently bought some of J.C. Newman's "Number 59 Factory Throwouts". It is a mixed filler cigar with a nice Ecuadorian Sungrown wrapper that is too light in color for other Newman SG cigars. They can be had for as little as $11/20 online and were $17 at the B&M. The cigar was good but a bit grassy which is typical for a young cigar with a SG wrapper. I have to admit to being snobby towards them though. On the bottom of the bundle is a statement that the cigar is "predominately tobacco with some non tobacco ingredients". I think 100% tobacco is where I have to set the line. If Newman could made this cigar with 100% tobacco and keep that great wrapper and flavor it would be worth twice the price.. I think I might try contacting them about it..
> 
> -Matt-


Thanks for all your great work, Matt. I love the 59's, as I have posted before. Also Newman's Moyas are a great cheap smoke. But hey, that's just me. I have one humidor packed with 59's and Moya's, both of which serve my "morning smoke with coffee" needs. Keep up the good work!


----------



## txmatt

lonsdale said:


> Thanks for all your great work, Matt. I love the 59's, as I have posted before. Also Newman's Moyas are a great cheap smoke. But hey, that's just me. I have one humidor packed with 59's and Moya's, both of which serve my "morning smoke with coffee" needs. Keep up the good work!


Thanks for the info lonsdale! RG to you..

Gang here is another Newman distro'd (likely Fuente made) cigar for less than $20 a bundle. This could be a great find and you cheap cigar whores should find 'em and post your opinions..

-Matt-


----------



## The Saint

Holts has brought back Brahma! It's not as strong as the old blend, but still pretty strong and the bundle label is from our good friends at Tabacalera Tropical! Bundles of 20...20 bucks!

$20 bundles also include: All In (Mild), Conestoga (Medium), Don Rubio (Mild), Fine Catch (Medium).

$25 bundles: Holts #25 (Medium), Holts #35 (Med-Full)

$30-Fumadores By DPG

Some great bargin stick going on!! :chk


----------



## EdATX

I just tried a Perdomo Fresco, which was not half bad and under $4. I also have a Lot 23 that i'm gonna try.


----------



## billybarue

The Saint said:


> Holts has brought back Brahma! It's not as strong as the old blend, but still pretty strong and the bundle label is from our good friends at Tabacalera Tropical! Bundles of 20...20 bucks!
> 
> $20 bundles also include: All In (Mild), Conestoga (Medium), Don Rubio (Mild), Fine Catch (Medium).
> 
> $25 bundles: Holts #25 (Medium), Holts #35 (Med-Full)
> 
> $30-Fumadores By DPG
> 
> Some great bargin stick going on!! :chk


Saint,

Doesn't take you long to sniff out a deal on Tabacalara Tropical smokes!!

Holts #35 have that tropical flavor I like, but not a great burn (lots of relights) on these. I still have a couple bundles of the Fine Catch Original Release. I assume this blend is the same. I really like them.

I called Holts about the Brahmas. They said these were the originals - they simply found some extra bundles in the warehouse? I know they are a big operation, but they said they had somewhere on the order of 700 bundles. Hard to believe they would hang on to that many of the originals so I suspected this was a new blend - thanks for the confirmation.

I am sure the latest batch are great and the price ($1 per) is half what the ORs cost. But I still have lots of the ORs. Loaded with Ligero and I expect will age well for a very long time.

I would also take a look at the LHO Lights from DPG (http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201757&trail=86665). This is the third version of LHOs. I am very tempted on these Pepin sticks. Versions I an II were excellent, and from all accounts this latest version is also great.

Happy Holidays,

BillyBarue


----------



## The Saint

billybarue said:


> Saint,
> 
> Doesn't take you long to sniff out a deal on Tabacalara Tropical smokes!!
> 
> BillyBarue


I loves me them TT smokes!!

Now, if I could find the Factory Directs in Maduro Online I'd be happy. Nobody local sells TT products and I've only found 1 online retailer that sells the Maduro Factory Directs ( www.slipperyrockcigars.com )

But until then, I'll have to be happy with Brahmas, Rare Cuban Leaf and Holts Tropical Fever deal.


----------



## billybarue

Great site!! That is the only place I have seen that still has Condegas (99 corojo wrapper). I didn't even know Factory directs came in a maduro wrapper. The Cuban Leafs I picked up from Lynne cigars were fantastic, but from what I hear they are very very inconsistent. Some I know have gotten mixed filler - more so in recent batches from L'il Brown. My bundles from Lynne were outstanding with, all long filler - a great cigar. I got a bundle of Factory directs from them that had to be 5 + years old. The celophane was as brown as any I have seen.

I had one of the Brahma OR robustos yesterday (purchased Aug 06). It still is loaded with power. Not a refined smoke but strong flavor. It easily holds up to the LFD DLs and Camacho Coyolars in strength, IMO. I retract my previous statement that these will age well for very long time, and now think they might age forever there is so much ligero in the blend. So if anyone likes em strong, you should consider these. Thankfully it was after a big lunch. They may have lost a litttle strength, but they will still kick you in the "manberries" if you're not careful. I didn't mind chugging a coke when I was getting toward the end - just in case.

If anyone gets the new Brahmas and the blend is anything like the original - I recommend:
1) clip and dry box the snot out of them. The one I had yesterday I dry-boxed for a week. I much prefer drier Nicaraguan cigars, and on these sticks the dry-boxing will help with the burn issues on the flame retardant wrapper. If you want a refined, well behaved stick -- this ain't it.
2) Loads of spice up front - almost too much. Much more than any Pepin (except maybe the Habana Leon). It will calm down after 1/3 inch or so.
3) Do not be shy to touch this cigar up. Don't expect an even burn. Keeping up with the cigar is better than letting it go out and relighting. "Blow purge" when think you need it. I rarely need to on most cigars, but I did it a couple times on this one to clear it out.

I am curious to see some reviews on the new blend.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## montecristo#2

billybarue said:


> I would also take a look at the LHO Lights from DPG (http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201757&trail=86665). This is the third version of LHOs. I am very tempted on these Pepin sticks. Versions I an II were excellent, and from all accounts this latest version is also great.
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> 
> BillyBarue


I thought about grabbing a bundles of these to try, but I have not had the best luck with the cigars Pepin has been making for Holts/Ashton.

I was not a fan of the Old Henrys, the Casa Royales and I recently smoked the new La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial and it was way to full flavored for me.

I don't mind the San Cristobal as much, but need to be in the right mood to smoke one.


----------



## billybarue

montecristo#2 said:


> I thought about grabbing a bundles of these to try, but I have not had the best luck with the cigars Pepin has been making for Holts/Ashton.
> 
> I was not a fan of the Old Henrys, the Casa Royales and I recently smoked the new La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial and it was way to full flavored for me.
> 
> I don't mind the San Cristobal as much, but need to be in the right mood to smoke one.


Aaron,

I understand your reluctance. I was on a trip in Philly the day they put the Casa Royales on display in the store. It was preceded by lots of hype and anticipation. Glad I only picked up a couple at retail - very disappointing!! With the Casa Royale I think DPG kind of "Jumped the Shark". It was than I realized how dilluted his offerings are becoming. Although the Cubao is a fantastic new DPG stick. In addition, although I don't think DPG was involved directly, but I didn't like the acrimonious split with Padilla and the nasty print by Holts in their catalog about it. My favorite maker is Litto at LFD quite frankly.

That being said. LHO I and II were very solid (and a little cheaper than version III). Probably the result of testing tobacco, blends, and sizes -- maybe even for some Holts DPG offerings. I think they were left with some good tobacco so they rolled them up and put them up for sale. Incidentally, when first offered they didn't list DPG as the maker, but some sleuths on another board chased that info down. Some guys at the other board have smoked the new version IIIs and consensus is again good. However, Fumadores are going cheap (my enthusiasm for these have faded) and benchmades are about the same price as the LHO IIIs. Also, they say LHO III is similar to the 5 Vegas Miami blend from CI. And again you can get 5VM all day on CBID for about the same as the LHO IIIs.

Hapy New Year!!

Joe (Billybarue)

PS -- UCSF address still the same?


----------



## montecristo#2

billybarue said:


> Aaron,
> 
> I understand your reluctance. I was on a trip in Philly the day they put the Casa Royales on display in the store. It was preceded by lots of hype and anticipation. Glad I only picked up a couple at retail - very disappointing!! With the Casa Royale I think DPG kind of "Jumped the Shark". It was than I realized how dilluted his offerings are becoming. Although the Cubao is a fantastic new DPG stick. In addition, although I don't think DPG was involved directly, but I didn't like the acrimonious split with Padilla and the nasty print by Holts in their catalog about it. My favorite maker is Litto at LFD quite frankly.
> 
> That being said. LHO I and II were very solid (and a little cheaper than version III). Probably the result of testing tobacco, blends, and sizes -- maybe even for some Holts DPG offerings. I think they were left with some good tobacco so they rolled them up and put them up for sale. Incidentally, when first offered they didn't list DPG as the maker, but some sleuths on another board chased that info down. Some guys at the other board have smoked the new version IIIs and consensus is again good. However, Fumadores are going cheap (my enthusiasm for these have faded) and benchmades are about the same price as the LHO IIIs. Also, they say LHO III is similar to the 5 Vegas Miami blend from CI. And again you can get 5VM all day on CBID for about the same as the LHO IIIs.
> 
> Hapy New Year!!
> 
> Joe (Billybarue)
> 
> PS -- UCSF address still the same?


Interesting, I remember when these first came out and people figured out they were Pepins.

I have a couple of cubao's, although I have not smoked one yet. I tried the new La Aroma de Cuba last weekend and only smoked about a 1/4 before moving on. Very sad.

I am no longer at UCSF, if you need a new address, shoot me a PM. 

Hope life is treating you well Joe!


----------



## Schecter30

I have a lot of the fine catch and conestogas.

I like em both. Conestoga is a $1 smoke but you'll think you paid atleast 5 bucks for it. Well worth it.


----------



## billybarue

Schecter has convinced me to try the Conestogas. So I am gauging interest in another split. I haven't done one in awhile. To bring in new cigars I need to reduce my stock however, so I want to use my current stock of Brahma, Boardwalk, and Fine Catch for the split. Included is Brahma Black which is no longer made. All my stock has some good age now. Fumadore, Conestoga, and Argyles I will need to order from Holts. I've only had one argyle, but I liked it so I am looking to get some of those.

I will be away from for a week so it might take a little while to get this out (couple weeks at most). Looking for 4 others for the split.

(4) Brahma Super Toros (6.50 x 52) purchased AUG 06
(1) Brahma Black Bravo (5.00 x 52) purchased JUN 07
(4) Boardwalk Robustos (5.00 x 50) purchased AUG 07
(4) Fine Catch Torpedos Unbanded (6.50 x 52) Purchased AUG 07
(4) Fumadore TORO (6 x 50)
(4) Conestoga Pioneer (7.00 x 50)
(6) Argyle (3 natural & 3 Maduro) robustos (5.00 x 50)

*27 cigars comes out to $36.20*. Shipping should be about $6.00 so your total should come to $42.00 shipped. I didn't include the LHO lights, but if there is interest I would be willing to add them to the split as well - handle that after split fills.

Copy and paste to this list if you want in. After (if) list fills, we'll handle the rest via PM.

1) BillyBarue
2) Open
3) Open
4) Open
5) Open


----------



## princessducky

My guy said he likes the Fine Catch that I got him, but I don't think he likes it that much. 

So, next batch I think I'm going to order him the Constegas to try. Hope he likes those!


----------



## ptyrider2

Hi. I'll be coming to the USA in the spring for a brief visit. A very casual smoker, I need some good-tasting, cheap, mild-to-medium cigars to smoke there and to take back. I don't have time for samples or for aging. I'll have to buy blind.

I've been following this thread and have looked at some other sources and I've compiled this list of possibilities. Which would you recommend, or do you have another, better choice?

F.D. Grave & Son
5 Vegas Gold
Conestoga
Old Fashioned #350 or #400
MARIA MANCINI MAGIC MOUNTAIN CIGARS
Flor De Oliva Corojo 5x50
Value Line 300 Honduran Lonsdale 
Rothschild Maduro
Fine Catch 
Hoyo De Monterrey Sabrosos 
Cuesta Rey #95
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 and 1992 seconds
Factory Direct Robusto Bundle Maduro (5 x 50
Garcia Y Vega Panatela Deluxe
Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto 
Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde 
La Gloria Cubana
Te-Amo World Selection Series
Baccarat #1
Sancho Panza Dble Maduro

Thanks for your help.


----------



## princessducky

Anyone have a recommendation for a mild cigar for the cheaps? Thanks!

My guy said the constegas were a bit strong for him. He prefers the Fine Catch, but I want to get something else for him to try out.


----------



## Habanolover

princessducky said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a mild cigar for the cheaps? Thanks!
> 
> My guy said the constegas were a bit strong for him. He prefers the Fine Catch, but I want to get something else for him to try out.


Try some Montesinos. Fairly inexpensive smokes made at the Fuente factory.


----------



## princessducky

madurolover said:


> Try some Montesinos. Fairly inexpensive smokes made at the Fuente factory.


I'll look into them because he likes Fuentes cigars. Thanks !


----------



## txmatt

Hi Ptyrider2. With no aging and buying blind to take home, I highlighted the 3 I think would be a best bet..

-Matt-



ptyrider2 said:


> Hi. I'll be coming to the USA in the spring for a brief visit. A very casual smoker, I need some good-tasting, cheap, mild-to-medium cigars to smoke there and to take back. I don't have time for samples or for aging. I'll have to buy blind.
> 
> I've been following this thread and have looked at some other sources and I've compiled this list of possibilities. Which would you recommend, or do you have another, better choice?
> 
> F.D. Grave & Son
> 5 Vegas Gold
> Conestoga
> Old Fashioned #350 or #400
> *MARIA MANCINI MAGIC MOUNTAIN (get the Maduro)*
> Flor De Oliva Corojo 5x50
> Value Line 300 Honduran Lonsdale
> Rothschild Maduro
> Fine Catch
> Hoyo De Monterrey Sabrosos
> Cuesta Rey #95
> Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 and 1992 seconds
> Factory Direct Robusto Bundle Maduro (5 x 50
> Garcia Y Vega Panatela Deluxe
> Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto
> *Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde *
> La Gloria Cubana
> Te-Amo World Selection Series
> Baccarat #1
> *Sancho Panza Dble Maduro*
> 
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## omowasu

TXMATT - how are ya?

Im with ya on the Sancho Panza Double Maduros - you cant go wrong there, and they are inexpensive... The Baccarats arent bad either, as long as they are not the sweetened ones.

The Fine Catch are truly cheap smokes that taste okay, sometimes relatively good, but the room aroma smells like a fart. More like a fart after consumption of cold-cuts and broccoli....


----------



## boxer757

I don't know if they have been mentioned yet but my favorite inexpensive smokes are the Benchmade by Ashton at around $3 a pop.


----------



## Thumbs

This is a great thread, I recently put some reviews on cheaper smokes that I should have put in here. Well my latest trial is with Mister B Lonsdale Maduro.

I got these from JR cigars for $20.00, for a bundle of 20.

I really enjoyed this smoke. The taste remained constant through out, which was mild with a coffee type taste.

The burn was excellent.

I would definitly recommend giving these smokes a try.


----------



## Gespinoza1

This has to be one of the Greatest F****** threads ever!!!

Hey Matt just wondering if you have tried the GH2 by Gran Habano they run $1.65-$2.24. Bundled in 25 from $40.99-$55.99

GH2 By Gran Habano Cigars at Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## JAJ

Gespinoza1 said:


> This has to be one of the Greatest F****** threads ever!!!
> 
> Hey Matt just wondering if you have tried the GH2 by Gran Habano they run $1.65-$2.24. Bundled in 25 from $40.99-$55.99
> 
> GH2 By Gran Habano Cigars at Famous Smoke Shop


Famous is running a special on those GH2's; buy one get another for half the price. Sounds like a great deal if they are good smokes. They received good reviews on Famous' site. Might give 'em a try.:smoke:


----------



## ptyrider2

txmatt said:


> Hi Ptyrider2. With no aging and buying blind to take home, I highlighted the 3 I think would be a best bet..
> 
> -Matt-


I ended up getting a box of the recommended Sancho Panza Double Maduros. Great smokes for the price, definitely. I also wanted some cigarillos, so Onyx Reserve and CAO Cameroons filled that need.

Great thread here, very helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## baddddmonkey

I think this thread needs a huge BUMP! 

Very useful information if your looking for some cheap everyday smokes!


----------



## teoulennon

Anyone still doing group buys/splits/some other way? I'd love to try all of these cheap smokes but I can't afford to buy a bundle every time I want to try one. Anyone have suggestions for ways to get 1 or 2 of each one?


----------



## billybarue

teoulennon said:


> Anyone still doing group buys/splits/some other way? I'd love to try all of these cheap smokes but I can't afford to buy a bundle every time I want to try one. Anyone have suggestions for ways to get 1 or 2 of each one?


For some reason your account wouldn't allow PMs?

I did many splits in The TXmatt cheapsmoke thread. I have lots of the bundles/cheapos available having stocked up over the last few years.

Let me know what you are looking for, or I can put something together for you. The good and Bad If I put something together for you is there will be good smokes, but many of them you won't be able to get anymore.

LMK


----------



## teoulennon

Thanks for the reply and offer Billy! I can't get the pm to work either (weird?) So until we get the pm situation figured out, if you'd like we can communicate through email ([email protected]) or just talk on my visitor wall..whatever is good for you. I'll take you up on the offer. I'm mostly looking for medium, medium-full, and full-bodied smokes - particularly ones that are still sold so that if I like some I could easily get my hands on them. Some highlights I'd like to try include gran habano 3, flor de oliva, fine catch, pirates gold, saint luis rey, constegas, and any others that you would reccommend. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Dom

Gespinoza1 said:


> This has to be one of the Greatest F****** threads ever!!!
> 
> Hey Matt just wondering if you have tried the GH2 by Gran Habano they run $1.65-$2.24. Bundled in 25 from $40.99-$55.99
> 
> GH2 By Gran Habano Cigars at Famous Smoke Shop


I also been wondering about these, i would def. be interested in some kinda split


----------



## soundguy

Just curious... Has anyone tried the Dominico's by Torano?

w**.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=743


----------



## Presbo

A great thread thanks!:thumb:


----------



## Presbo

Has anyone smoked Boardwalk? Holts has them on sale this week-end?


----------



## jadormdrache

*boardwalk robusto - $49/25 at Holt's.. If I see "Rosado wrapper" in a cigar's description I will usually buy it... I was looking to try this stick as soon as it hit the catalog. Medium bodied with a little complexity, a little sweetness, a little pepper spice. This cigar isn't going to wow you with potency nor will it bore you. "Comfortable" would be my one word review for it. Construction and burn are both top notch. Current Special Holt's is including a free 'tiki' torch lighter and 8 additional Toros with box purchase.
Txmatt-8th page
*


----------



## boxer757

Hey guys,

Wondering if anyone has smoked the Drew Estate Blue Ribbon Mild 2nds from CI (not the infused). They claim it tastes just like the Chateau Real, which is my go to morning cigar. As much as I love CI, I take their product descriptions with a grain of salt. Can anyone make a comparison between the Blue Ribbon and Chateau?

Thanks!


----------



## AirplaneSpin

I would assume those are relatively new to CI and CBid, seeing as how people are bidding more than the CI price.

I too would like to know about these. The only seconds I've ever bought were RP Sungrown Robustos. They were good, but not as solid as the "firsts," I think.


----------



## boxer757

Yeah, the most current catalogue is the first time I have seen them. I may have to just take a chance and pull the trigger if no one here has tried them...


----------



## fuente~fuente

boxer757 said:


> Yeah, the most current catalogue is the first time I have seen them. I may have to just take a chance and pull the trigger if no one here has tried them...


Just looked at them... Sounds pretty good huh???

I'm like you though... I hate to pull the trigg on a bundle without getting just a little feedback first. Might have to roll the dice myself. Second thing is, I'd have to tupperdore em'. My two humis are full... Which I guess is a good problem to have.:tongue1:


----------



## boxer757

fuente~fuente said:


> Just looked at them... Sounds pretty good huh???
> 
> I'm like you though... I hate to pull the trigg on a bundle without getting just a little feedback first. Might have to roll the dice myself. Second thing is, I'd have to tupperdore em'. My two humis are full... Which I guess is a good problem to have.:tongue1:


They sure do sound good. But CI has a knack for making subpar smokes sound good :twitch:

I'm really tempted to just give them a shot but I just put in a big order from the devil site :frusty: Humidor space might be a problem for me too...


----------



## fiddlegrin

Lack of humidor space is.... good yes.....

But annoying, No? :biggrin:


+1 on the Classic Thread Award:thumb: Thank You Matt!



.


----------



## Christ

I have a bundle of the Blue Ribbon on the way, I'll post here what I think of it after I receive them.



boxer757 said:


> They sure do sound good. But CI has a knack for making subpar smokes sound good :twitch:
> 
> I'm really tempted to just give them a shot but I just put in a big order from the devil site :frusty: Humidor space might be a problem for me too...


----------



## fuente~fuente

Christ said:


> I have a bundle of the Blue Ribbon on the way, I'll post here what I think of it after I receive them.


Cool! Did ya get the natural or maduro?

I wait anxiously for your opinion.


----------



## Christ

fuente~fuente said:


> Cool! Did ya get the natural or maduro?
> 
> I wait anxiously for your opinion.


Natural, should have them in a day or two.


----------



## boxer757

Christ said:


> I have a bundle of the Blue Ribbon on the way, I'll post here what I think of it after I receive them.


Right on! Can't wait to hear the review.


----------



## fuente~fuente

I'm really wondering about the Maduro's... When you start throwing the word "Liga" around, my ears definitely perk up!:tongue1:


----------



## boxer757

fuente~fuente said:


> I'm really wondering about the Maduro's... When you start throwing the word "Liga" around, my ears definitely perk up!:tongue1:


Hmmm... Seems like the maduro would just be like a maduro chateau? The blue ribbon maduro is a perfecto. The only perfecto in the Liga line that I know of is the Flying Pig and the dimensions are not anywhere close to 6.0 x 54... I know it mentions Liga Privada in the description but I'm thinking that is misleading...

Though I agree it would be awesome if the maduro had Liga Privada tabacky!


----------



## txmatt

Howdy gang. Glad to see this thread is still chugging along.

I recently bought a bundle of Holt's Oldies but Goodies Maduro Robustos and they are smoking great. They are made by Tabacalera Tropical and are quite old - yellow cello right off the truck. the 2 I have smoked don't have the burn problems typical of older T Tropical sticks. Good burn, smooth flavor; not a better $1 cigar to be had anywhere right now IMHO.

I am still smoking a lot of Tabacos Baez SF Coronas. I pick them up at a retail store for $36/box 20. You should definitely give these a try.


----------



## Christ

boxer757 said:


> Right on! Can't wait to hear the review.


Alright Matt and others here I received a 20 pack of Perfecto Claro Blue Ribbon from Drew Estates. Very mild but still a decent go-to everyday cigar. I'm happy with it. Good ash. good steady burn.


----------



## boxer757

Christ said:


> Alright Matt and others here I received a 20 pack of Perfecto Claro Blue Ribbon from Drew Estates. Very mild but still a decent go-to everyday cigar. I'm happy with it. Good ash. good steady burn.


Very nice. Any validity to the Chateau Real claim?


----------



## fuente~fuente

txmatt said:


> I am still smoking a lot of Tabacos Baez SF Coronas. I pick them up at a retail store for $36/box 20. You should definitely give these a try.


These things are great! I've tried all three vitolas & they're all winners.:nod:

I go with the Toro's myself... Just a little more smoke for the $$$:thumb:


----------



## Christ

boxer757 said:


> Very nice. Any validity to the Chateau Real claim?


Eh, it is a 2nd, so it's close but your getting what you paid for. I really enjoy everything that comes from Drew Estates so I can't really knock the for 2nds since everyone else does them. It's a good substitute and milder then the Chateau Real.


----------



## BKDW

Presbo said:


> Has anyone smoked Boardwalk? Holts has them on sale this week-end?


 You just have to let them age. After about 6 months or so, they are outstanding. I was caught off guard by how good they were. The construction was fantastic. That cigar is a real sleeper and they do not have the complexity, taste or appearance of a sub $2 cigar. It's worth at least 3 to 4 times as much.

Definitely order a box-- you won't be disappointed.

Also, TXMatt, you were the one who turned me on to Holt's cigars. Thanks for all of your suggestions.


----------



## billybarue

EDITED: previous post

Today (5/6) on the Monster- Famoius Nic 7k Super toro $36.98/20 sticks.

I'll post a split on these in the WTS forum if anyone is interested: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-split-famous-nicaraguan-7000-super-toro.html


----------



## russ812

Does anyone have any experience with the Par bundle brand? I just picked up a bundle for $20 at Holts (for a bachelor party.) No one else attending is a regular cigar smoker*, so they all want me to bring the cigars. The clerk at the B&M Holts suggested them over the Bramas. I'll post a review myself in a couple days (they're in the humidor atm) but I was wondering if anyone here has tried them?

*I'll be bringing my own to the party, of course, but I hope the Par's are decent, because I do like a good inexpensive stick.


----------



## Presbo

Does anyone hear get tired of just about ALL the on-line cigars co. always saying something that's great about everyone one of their cigars? And you can't NOT buy this? And if you do you are REALLY missing out? :frusty:


----------



## russ812

Presbo said:


> Does anyone hear get tired of just about ALL the on-line cigars co. always saying something that's great about everyone one of their cigars? And you can't NOT buy this? And if you do you are REALLY missing out? :frusty:


It might be tough to sell if the description read:

"These cigars are total garbage! We're only selling them because we can't even give them away! I'd rather crap in my own mouth than smoke these death wieners!

Free shipping."


----------



## Presbo

LOL I think to go to one extreme or the other is wrong. IMHO 



russ812 said:


> It might be tough to sell if the description read:
> 
> "These cigars are total garbage! We're only selling them because we can't even give them away! I'd rather crap in my own mouth than smoke these death wieners!
> 
> Free shipping."


----------



## BKDW

This is an excellent thread indeed, and maybe it needs more resuscitation. 

Are there any more recent "cheap smokes" that can be added on to the list that was already made or any other suggestions?


----------



## pahuhnnj

I recently had a Pirates Gold (made by Rolando Reyes Sr.). They were a buck a stick special at CI.com. For the price, I thought they were a really good smoke. I also shared them with a few buddies who enjoyed them as well.

I also had a Bering Sabor Especial Irish Cream which was also pretty good for 1.25 per stick. Picked those up ar JR. I could barely detect the Irich Cream flavor.

I have a Lopez Tonight in my Humi as well that was a buck at JR on closeout.


----------



## Turtle

fuente~fuente said:


> These things are great! I've tried all three vitolas & they're all winners.:nod:
> 
> I go with the Toro's myself... Just a little more smoke for the $$$:thumb:


Isn't the TB a Pepin or AJ blend?


----------



## kansashat

Turtle said:


> Isn't the TB a Pepin or AJ blend?


It's Pepin, but not a favorite DPG of mine.

TXmatt's value thread is a classic. Very much good info here.


----------



## russ812

UPDATE:

So, I smoked a few of those Par Eagles I mentioned earlier in the thread. (I bought them for a bachelor party in Vegas, mostly for guys that don't smoke cigars.)

The description on Holt's website is reasonably accurate, though they are nowhere near as tasty as Holt's would lead you to believe: Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

IMHO, they start off pretty mild and bland, very one-note but with a subtle sweetness. About halfway through they get a little peppery, and develop some minor complexity. They're nothing special at all, but they are a great cigar to keep around to hand out to those "friends" who want a cigar from your stash, and leave 1/2 of an expensive stick smooshed in an empty cup 15 minutes later.

...and I didn't mind smoking them at all. I stuck mostly to my own stash while in Vegas, but I had one or two of the Pars and they are acceptable. They are definitely better than the price, I'll give them that ($20 for a bundle of 25)

If I were drinking heavily, I'd grab one of these rather than waste a "good" stick. But I could also see being in the mood for one...occasionally. On those rare instances when you don't want to think too much about what you're smoking maybe (I'm stretching here.)

Construction and burn were good, overall look was good, only a few minor blemishes. No plugged or loose sticks in the 12 or so that have been smoked so far.

Not much else to say about them, but definitely better than the cost would imply...slightly.


----------



## BKDW

russ812 said:


> Not much else to say about them, but definitely better than the cost would imply...slightly.


That's why I like dealing with Holt's. They are usually pretty accurate with their descriptions and usually do not blow smoke up your you know what.

I really like Boardwalk. I am aging Tropical Fever... they are nearly a year old. They have gotten much better. Very decent price.


----------



## snagstangl

*Nestor Reserve Box-Pressed Maduro Torpedo just smoked one lots of coco and smells like cedar the whole time its burning. 2.40 a piece at CI or use quick buy 1.50 a piece but probably not after i post this:tongue1:.

*


----------



## Bunker

I smoked a Perdomo Overrun Maduro from CI, suprisingly tasty.

The wrappers are thin and 3-4 out of the 20 I bought had some splits, but it was a damn good smoke for the price paid ($15 for 10 - I used the free shipping link).

I bought the smalls which turned out to be 5x52 robustos.

I planned on letting these sit but these seem to be pretty well aged, no burn issues even with the craooy wrapper.

I also bought a 10 pack of the small rosados which are a 4.5" figuado (and don't seem to have any wrapper issues).

I will try one of these tomorrow.


----------



## Evonnida

Mine has to be the Flor De Oliva Maduros... I normally get them for under $2 a cigar but would happily pay up to $4 or $5 for them. They always burn good and have a really good flavor profile.


----------



## Bunker

I smoked the rosado small figurado this morning, another winner.

Good burn, great full flavor - reminded me of the Perdomo 2 limited.

At $1.50 a piece I will be ordering more :thumb:


----------



## McGuffin

Being dumber than a tree stump about cigars, I really appreciate this thread. You guys rock. I'm just wondering out of all the cigars mentioned here, which ones do you all think are the best constructed. I apparently have some kind of obsessive-compulsive disorder that causes me anxiety attacks if my cigar gets a run. I exaggerate only slightly. 

Seriously, I don't expect a perfect burn from a $2 cigar. But am wondering which of these has the best consistency construction-wise.


----------



## Presbo

I too really appreciate this thread. Thanks TXMatt.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Glad to see this thread is still going!

I didn't see it on here. Maybe I missed it. 

But I bought a bundle of 20, Gran Habano Vintage 2002 robusto's. Current price is $40 bucks on CI. I think I got them cheaper. Anyway, they have been resting for about 6 months now and have really developed in flavor. Can't quite describe what I taste in them yet. But for ~2 bucks a stick. Well worth the price!


----------



## snagstangl

bump


----------



## Bob

Does this thread still get used or is there another...? Where is Matt these days? Frank? anyone?


----------



## snagstangl

Im not sure about everyone's whereabouts, i still go through it trying finding good cheapies, i don't think it should be scrapped or anything. I think it is still useful.


----------



## loki993

Revive the cheap stuck thread lol


Anyone try the Nestor Miranda Doppelboks? Definitely intriguing, 20 for 39 regular price. I mean theyre Nestor Mirandas, how bad can they be right?


----------



## nealw6971

I'm all for cheap smokes. My recent purchases (roughly 280 sticks) have averaged $2.47 per stick... and that includes a 3-coffin pack of the Ave Maria Reconquisto, which I was pretty stoked about.

One of the things I really like is with CI, if you go over a certain amount for your internet purchase, you generally get a fiver for free. The smokes may not be top-notch, but hey... free, right? And those $0 purchases for five really help bring down the average. LOL.

I'll start posting pics as soon as shipments arrive this week and next.


----------



## loki993

cool


----------



## snagstangl

love when this gets bumped and its not me


----------



## BKDW

This definitely was a great thread, for sure. 
This was very helpful to me in my beginning "puffer" stage.

The top25 list was also vital in helping me picking up smokes to help wean me off that expensive nonsense I was smoking when I first started. 

It seems that the list needs to be updated....


----------



## loki993

Same here. Im not trying to cut out the expensive stuff, but at least have something cheap to suppliment it when I dont want or need to smoke something expensive.


----------



## snagstangl

Any suggestions on how to go about updating this thread? I thought maybe the budget smoking guide was a start?


----------



## billybarue

i used to do a lot of splits on this thread. that might revive it. Gives people a chance to smoke a variety instead of buying a bundle or box of something they haven't tried. Generates interest and gets the word out on some good cheaper smokes. FWIW


----------



## txmatt

Some replies from old friends! It is nice to see the thread is still going even though I have been away.

Here are some of my current cheap smoke favorites (some cross posted from elsewhere)

*Pinar Del Rio Classico* - This is a great cigar and is being discontinued and blown out in both retail and mail order. I tried one when I was seeking a replacement for 601 Black at The Party Source (local tobacconist) and returned to buy a a box @ ~$3 a stick. According to reports from IPCPRSTUV, stronger flavored Connecticut wrapped cigars are a growing trend. This is not strong, but it isn't the typical airball Dominican Connecticut cigar either. I have since found them and purchased many more boxes from cbid at around $2 a stick. Cigarbid has some pretty old ones shipping (3-4 years old), and they lack the second band on the newer ones in retail stores but the blend and quality are the same as retail.

*La Reloba Seleccion Sumatra Corona* - ($3.75 a single -10% box quantity from my local Tobacconist.) The Beli vitola of this stick just got a huge rating in CA if you give their ratings any credit. I like the extra wrapper flavor the Corona size provides, but the larger ring gauges are a bit smoother. I don't like the Habano and Mexican wrapper versions nearly as well.

*Jesus Fuego Originales* - ($10/5) this vitola comes in paper wrapped bundles of 5 cigars which are free hand rolled figuardos in a semi-perfecto shape. The cigars are 5" long and 44 RG in the middle. I love them in both the Origin and the new Sangre De Toro blends; the latter has just recently arrived at my local store. The cigars can be smoked for about a half hour, but at $2 a stick they are ideal for a quick smoke. The cigar is rustic, no band, but the flavor is all there.

-Matt-


----------



## kansashat

txmatt said:


> Some replies from old friends! It is nice to see the thread is still going even though I have been away.
> 
> Here are some of my current cheap smoke favorites (some cross posted from elsewhere)
> 
> *Pinar Del Rio Classico* - This is a great cigar and is being discontinued and blown out in both retail and mail order. I tried one when I was seeking a replacement for 601 Black at The Party Source (local tobacconist) and returned to buy a a box @ ~$3 a stick. According to reports from IPCPRSTUV, stronger flavored Connecticut wrapped cigars are a growing trend. This is not strong, but it isn't the typical airball Dominican Connecticut cigar either. I have since found them and purchased many more boxes from cbid at around $2 a stick. Cigarbid has some pretty old ones shipping (3-4 years old), and they lack the second band on the newer ones in retail stores but the blend and quality are the same as retail.
> 
> *La Reloba Seleccion Sumatra Corona* - ($3.75 a single -10% box quantity from my local Tobacconist.) The Beli vitola of this stick just got a huge rating in CA if you give their ratings any credit. I like the extra wrapper flavor the Corona size provides, but the larger ring gauges are a bit smoother. I don't like the Habano and Mexican wrapper versions nearly as well.
> 
> *Jesus Fuego Originales* - ($10/5) this vitola comes in paper wrapped bundles of 5 cigars which are free hand rolled figuardos in a semi-perfecto shape. The cigars are 5" long and 44 RG in the middle. I love them in both the Origin and the new Sangre De Toro blends; the latter has just recently arrived at my local store. The cigars can be smoked for about a half hour, but at $2 a stick they are ideal for a quick smoke. The cigar is rustic, no band, but the flavor is all there.
> 
> -Matt-


Yo Matt! Glad to see you're still kicking. LOL


----------



## snagstangl

Thanks, Matt, im glad to see you still check in and keep the budget minded smoker in mind with your updates


----------



## wahoofever

billybarue said:


> i used to do a lot of splits on this thread. that might revive it. Gives people a chance to smoke a variety instead of buying a bundle or box of something they haven't tried. Generates interest and gets the word out on some good cheaper smokes. FWIW


This is a great idea. I'm trying to smoke as many different sticks as I can so that I can decide what to stock up on.

Even if they are cheap I still don't like buying in bulk because if I don't like them they are of no use to me.


----------



## snagstangl

I wish I had the bankroll to do some more splits, but I don't have it just yet.


----------



## woodted

txmatt said:


> Some replies from old friends! It is nice to see the thread is still going even though I have been away.
> 
> Here are some of my current cheap smoke favorites (some cross posted from elsewhere)
> 
> *Pinar Del Rio Classico* - This is a great cigar and is being discontinued and blown out in both retail and mail order. I tried one when I was seeking a replacement for 601 Black at The Party Source (local tobacconist) and returned to buy a a box @ ~$3 a stick. According to reports from IPCPRSTUV, stronger flavored Connecticut wrapped cigars are a growing trend. This is not strong, but it isn't the typical airball Dominican Connecticut cigar either. I have since found them and purchased many more boxes from cbid at around $2 a stick. Cigarbid has some pretty old ones shipping (3-4 years old), and they lack the second band on the newer ones in retail stores but the blend and quality are the same as retail.
> 
> *La Reloba Seleccion Sumatra Corona* - ($3.75 a single -10% box quantity from my local Tobacconist.) The Beli vitola of this stick just got a huge rating in CA if you give their ratings any credit. I like the extra wrapper flavor the Corona size provides, but the larger ring gauges are a bit smoother. I don't like the Habano and Mexican wrapper versions nearly as well.
> 
> *Jesus Fuego Originales* - ($10/5) this vitola comes in paper wrapped bundles of 5 cigars which are free hand rolled figuardos in a semi-perfecto shape. The cigars are 5" long and 44 RG in the middle. I love them in both the Origin and the new Sangre De Toro blends; the latter has just recently arrived at my local store. The cigars can be smoked for about a half hour, but at $2 a stick they are ideal for a quick smoke. The cigar is rustic, no band, but the flavor is all there.
> 
> -Matt-


Glad to see you back!


----------



## Fuzzy

I admit that I haven't read all four years+ posts on this thread so if my suggestion has already been mentioned, I apologize. 

Just got a box of EST 1844 Anejado #50's and they are good rott. With some age they may be diamonds in the rough. Dark attractive wrapper, nice and firm, easy draw, plenty of smoke and @ $2.5 a stick. Kind of light on the nic but does have a medium full flavor. 

Seems all the vitolas box price is right @ 50 bucks a box. Number of sticks per box does lower as size gets bigger. Great deal, especially if you snag free shipping.


----------



## dashue

I did a quick search and didn't find it here, but I think Calle Ocho (8th Street) is a very good cigar. I've bought a few on cbid for a buck apiece.


----------



## smellyfeet

There were some past reviews posted on the Perdomo Fresh Rolled Rosado Wheels; there are 50 sticks for about a $100 bucks. Has anyone tried them recently???


----------



## Wlai

loki993 said:


> Revive the cheap stuck thread lol
> 
> Anyone try the Nestor Miranda Doppelboks? Definitely intriguing, 20 for 39 regular price. I mean theyre Nestor Mirandas, how bad can they be right?


Just wanted to spread the word that these are going for $32 for 20 on Joe's Cigar deal now. Some say they can be had for $30/20 sticks. The review on them are actually very good. I'm interested in getting a bundle soon. Anyone with first hand experience?

If anyone wants to split a bundle to dip their toes in the water and give it a go, let me know via PM.

ed: These are some reviews I found:
http://99cigars.blogspot.com/2011/07/review-of-nestor-miranda-doppelbok.html
http://www.stogierate.com/Review/2bf8a6e3dace45b7b441eebd26ef5c27
http://www.cigar-coop.com/2011/09/cigar-review-nestor-miranda-doppelbok.html


----------



## gahdzila

smellyfeet said:


> There were some past reviews posted on the Perdomo Fresh Rolled Rosado Wheels; there are 50 sticks for about a $100 bucks. Has anyone tried them recently???


FYI - if you're interested in trying them, keep your eyes on CBid for 5 packs.

I snagged a 5 pack of Churchills from CBid a while back. I enjoyed the flavor, but I wasn't blown away, and I haven't bought any more. The Churchills had a tick too much nicotine for me....maybe I would have preferred a smaller size?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

billybarue said:


> i used to do a lot of splits on this thread. that might revive it. Gives people a chance to smoke a variety instead of buying a bundle or box of something they haven't tried. Generates interest and gets the word out on some good cheaper smokes. FWIW











My last Tropical Fever Maduro~!!


----------



## billybarue

Hey Mark,

That brings back memories. I actually still have a few left (more than a few!!). Those suckers epitomized the cheap smokes thread from back in the day. Great short smoke, although lots of touchups!

I have some LVH silencios left too - another great short smoke for the upcoming winter months.

Thinking hard about these DL Africa Kuros (4.00 x 45) - very nice dress box of 50 for $69.99: Don Lino Africa - Cigars International

Never smoked too many DL Africas but my remembrances are positive.

Good to see ya around.

BillyBarue


----------



## oldforge

The old DL Africas were great. At first I didn't like the new blend, but after sitting for a while (a year, two, can't keep track) the new ones are as good as the old. The Kuros are a total steal. If you don't like them at first just let them take a long rest.


----------



## TrmptPlyr

Too bad it looks like the LVH Silencios are long out of production... One of the first vice of cigars I got was a box of LVH Celebracion Nacional... I thought they were great for the price. Never got to try the Silencios...

Speaking of short smokes... Has anyone tried the ERDM Cafe Au Lait lately? It's been about 8 years or so since I bought a box...


----------



## SteveSatch

Trying to bring this thread back to life with new deals and suggestions.


----------



## snagstangl

the new boardwalks from holts are very smokeable and they taste good, Im not a huge fan of dominican republic tobacco but I like these. What kinda of deals you thinking?


----------



## BKDW

snagstangl said:


> the new boardwalks from holts are very smokeable and they taste good, Im not a huge fan of dominican republic tobacco but I like these. What kinda of deals you thinking?


Yes, I was a huge fan of the old Boardwalks. They were actually extremely good, if you let them rest long enough.

I was looking at the new blend too. I might pull the trigger.


----------



## HoserX

Thanks Steve for reviving this thread. Very informative and exactly the kind of info I'm looking for right now as a Newb.


----------



## billybarue

I am trying to raise some funds for a basement remodel (British aviation pub theme - bar and wainscotting are in, working on the floors), and a mancave remodel of my bay of the garage (Americana theme garage. I am gonna cut a pile of bricks and use that to veneer the interior, wood ceiing, budweiser, coke, and Americana memorabilia everywhere as I get it). Also trying to justify a purchase of a box (and split) of some LFD Limitado V's (Pricey !!!).

SOOOOO, if anyone wants some gems from this thread (many out of production) I can put some very well aged samplers together. Just LMK

I had a LVH Silencio in my hand but put it back in the dry box and grabbed a 6 year old Pepin Blue Label. First 1/2 inch started slow,but boy have these aged nicely. Very enjoyable cigar. Silencio tomorrow for breakfast.

Nice to see the thread still has life. I know there are some good cheapos out there but I have so many sticks I haven't been a buyer for a very long time. I wish Matt would chime in - he was the Obi Won Kanobi of fantastic cigars are great deals. but if he does I know I will just start buying again!!!!


----------



## SteveSatch

PM sent Billy


----------



## nic

Bringing this old thread back to life!

Holts has Little Havana Overruns back in stock. The last few releases have been great, I'm in for 2 bundles of coronas.


----------



## 1scienceguy

Please, oh please, revive this thread. I've just spent the past 4 hours reading the WHOLE thing.


----------



## Kasanova King

For anyone that hasn't tried them yet, do yourself a favor and give these a shot....best $2 stick I've had to date...

Garo Double Habano - Cigars International

Garo Double Habano.


----------



## royphotog

I see the last few posts are about reviving this thread and here I go, I see that JR cigars has something called Rosa Cuba on sale for under a buck a stick and that sure fits in the bargain smoke thread. Has anyone had any experience with them? Good, bad?


----------



## bluesmokebloke

Bümp. This is really terrific thread. Does anyone have any recommendations for daily smokes around 2-3 bucks a pop? For the sake of variety, samplers would be a bonus.

I've started stockpiling a few well-recommended sticks in the 5-10 dollar range, and plan to let them mellow for some time before partaking. When I do, I'd hate to draw down the supply too fast. 

Prior to joining Puff, I bought some Thompson house brand samplers (I know), and have actually enjoyed some of the sticks that didn't totally fall apart in my hand. Obviously there are way way better options.

My favorite low-cost smoke right now is MOW Virtue via the devil site. What else do I need to try?


----------



## royphotog

I have been looking at JR Cigars own brand, there seam to be some good bargains there and I have had one that was included in a sampler that was rather good. https://www.jrcigars.com/brand/jr-alternative-cigars


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Diesel (on cbid), gran habano, and la perla maduros are all great sticks for 2/per. Dark sharks from cigars international are amazing after a year or two.


----------



## frankD

..............i think the thing is NOT to be IMpulsive and await a "deal" on a brand YOU prefer..........i have YET to miss a special offer once i focus on a distributor and WAIT it out.............and be reasonable, don't expect a $20 stick to ever sell for $2 even when that line is discontinued..............in the meantime cover or average down with bargain brands readily available that have lasted through the ages (di nobli and munniemaker and premium brand "mistakes" and raw bundles) which will keep the jones at bay until perdomo or your favorite comes around.............and DAMN IT avoid at ALL times the rush-job marketing and promotion = period = nothing is ever on sale today only - believe it or not a better deal will come around about a MONTH afterwards !...............visit your local BODEGA or CAFE MARKET or high-crime local neighborhood market for deals on bundles (do this during the day) and be ready to pay CASH (or else your credit card info may be stolen).................think outside the cigar BOX......................and YES, alternatives ARE sometimes the real thing, only no premium brand wants to purposely ADMIT it needs the cash flow or made so many "bad" sticks, which aren't really bad, just over-runs or minor quality control issues


----------



## aroma

Sancho Panza Double Maduro, rested a year.


----------



## frankD

aroma said:


> Sancho Panza Double Maduro, rested a year.


Sancho Panza Double Maduro = *period* = i never had them LAST around as long as a year so i don't know about the rest of that statement BUT i do know it is an inexpensive flavor bomb that is a regular "go to" stick for me during the limited budget days - absolutely !


----------



## royphotog

frankD said:


> ..............i think the thing is NOT to be IMpulsive and await a "deal" on a brand YOU prefer..........i have YET to miss a special offer once i focus on a distributor and WAIT it out.............and be reasonable, don't expect a $20 stick to ever sell for $2 even when that line is discontinued..............in the meantime cover or average down with bargain brands readily available that have lasted through the ages (di nobli and munniemaker and premium brand "mistakes" and raw bundles) which will keep the jones at bay until perdomo or your favorite comes around.............and DAMN IT avoid at ALL times the rush-job marketing and promotion = period = nothing is ever on sale today only - believe it or not a better deal will come around about a MONTH afterwards !...............visit your local BODEGA or CAFE MARKET or high-crime local neighborhood market for deals on bundles (do this during the day) and be ready to pay CASH (or else your credit card info may be stolen).................think outside the cigar BOX......................and YES, alternatives ARE sometimes the real thing, only no premium brand wants to purposely ADMIT it needs the cash flow or made so many "bad" sticks, which aren't really bad, just over-runs or minor quality control issues


Some good info there. I have been able to hold back on some things that i through were to good to pass up, yet realized that I had never smoked them and really had no idea what I was buying. Thanks


----------



## VictorLouis

royphotog said:


> JR cigars has something called Rosa Cuba on sale for under a buck a stick and that sure fits in the bargain smoke thread. Has anyone had any experience with them? Good, bad?


I ordered a 5'er of coronas from Egars, along w/several other 5'ers. I enjoyed them, fine.. It just so happened I enjoyed some of my other choices better, for about the same $.


----------



## frankD

royphotog said:


> Some good info there. I have been able to hold back on some things that i through were to good to pass up, yet realized that I had never smoked them and really had no idea what I was buying. Thanks


i SURPRISE myself that when i come across a "DEAL" and am about to order HOW OFTEN in consulting my notes i find i didn't LIKE THEM !..............this is why i advised newbies just starting, to take notes, _especially noting sticks that they did NOT enjoy_

OTHWERWISE one just gets swamped and drowned by all the brand marketing and promotion and PUFFery (pun intended !)


----------



## txmatt

meep. meep. :vs_laugh:


----------



## aroma

txmatt said:


> meep. meep. :vs_laugh:


If you're going to bump your 8-year-old thread, you could at least tell us what are your current fave cheap smokes.
:wink:


----------



## txmatt

aroma said:


> If you're going to bump your 8-year-old thread, you could at least tell us what are your current fave cheap smokes.
> :wink:


I buy a lot fewer than I did 8 years ago. I'm at a point where most of the cigars I smoke are 3+ years old. As a result I am buying cigars worth putting down. Am I buying $8 cigars or chasing unicorns? NO. I order to refill and age again.

It also seems to me another boom has ended or tapered off. Nine years ago there were bargain bin bundle cigars for $5 at B&Ms. Finding a good $2-$3 cigar was hard. There are great cigars to be had for the money now. Real B&M cigar brands are on the block at the Devil again. EPC Stellas selling for $2.50; are you kidding me?

So these sticks getting placed into the bunker, notice my tastes are tending milder now:
Xikar HC Series Connecticut
La Aurora Cameroon
Room 101 Connecticut
Torano Circa Series Dominican

Back to lurker mode.


----------



## aroma

I'm also smoking thru years of accumulated cigars and buying very little. I like the smoothness of the well-rested sticks, but am disappointed that many of them have lost sweetness. I'd be interested in hearing if any of your 3-year-plus sticks have retained a distinct natural sweetness.


----------

